# IUI - Treatment March / April 2012



## Sharry

A new thread for all you ladies having treatment in March/April 2012, this thread will be locked at the end of April and a new thread started to allow current cyclers to stay in touch


[csv=] 
Name , Insemination , OTD , Outcome
Mustbemummy , 27th March , 10th April , 
Sarahella , 26th March , 16th April , 
Hevaroo , 4th April. , 18th April. , 
Pixies , 10th April , 23rd April. ,  
rachandsuzann , 13th March , 28th April. ,  
shellysugar , 12th April , 25th April ,  
********, 23rd April. , 8th May ,  

[/csv]


Just let me know if you want to added Sharry xx
​


----------



## Jules13

Hi all,

Ive been posting recently on previous threads so thought Id say hello to anyone Ive been previously talking to and say hello to anyone new whos starting treatment soon.

Currently one week into my 2ww and its starting to drag on! Hope everyones doing well x


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks Sharry.
Hi to everyone I'm currently waiting to begin my first IUI on 26th March, 1 week to go I hope it goes quick! x


----------



## Sharry

Hope you don't mind me doing this as I thought it would be better for everybody to post on the same thread saves chatting on two separate threads and new people not knowing which one to post on  

Wishing all luck in your treatment, as of yesterday I am also on the dread 2WW  

Sharry xx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Sharry it makes it a lot clearer on where to post. I was trying to post on both but it was confusing lol!
Good luck in the 2ww I hope it passes quickly for you x


----------



## Pixies

Thanks Sharry! Good luck with the dreaded 2ww, I'm doing the same. Day 5. Time has never gone so slow! I just want to sleep from all this progestrone I'm taking.


Loopy good luck with your first treatment! So exciting, this is going to be a long week for all of us

xx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks Pixies, I've just sent your your first bubble for good luck I hope the 2ww goes quickly and you get the right result x


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi all,

I have been bouncing around different threads so thought I would join this one   Currently on my 2WW OTD 27th. This is my third attempt at IUI and the Nurses have said if it doesn't work this time then we need to explore other avenues   Really stressing now as had a bit of spotting and cramping yesterday and thought the worst. Now it has all stopped so don't know what to think   Anyone else going nuts?!!  

Milliemoos x


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi Milliemoos just wanted to wish you the very best of luck for this IUI. I'm due to begin IUI at the end of March but can only imagine how hard the 2ww is hun.  A lady on another thread suggested buying lots of comedy dvds so that's what I plan to do which will hopefully give me a laugh and also help to take my mind of the dreaded 2ww.

Can I ask hun did your DH have low morphology when your had success with your 1st IUI? We have low morphology of 2% and I can't help but be a bit concerned that IUI might not sork for us because of this. Just wondered if you had been through the same thing? x


----------



## silverbird2

Hi everybody 

In response to some of the things posted on our last thread that was locked, I just wanted to say:

Kerry, I'm so sorry it was a BFN    Really sorry to hear this, but it sounds like you have a great attitude. 

In answer to your question, I'm afraid I didn't get the motivation within me to start the yoga, though I do hope to manage it tonight!

Mustbe - I hope your scan went well today.


----------



## Mrs.M

Hello ladies, hope you're all well

Kerry, hope you're ok today and feeling positive for your next cycle.

Mustbe, how did the scan go today?

Jules, how long you got left in the 2ww?

Well finally good news from me, one of my follicles has finally grown. 17.5mm this morning (cycle day 16). Going for IUI on wednesday.   Just abit disappointed that there's only 1, but I suppose it only takes one!!


----------



## melanieb

hi ladies
im currently waiting for af to commence diui.. 
*Jules13* hi! wondered where everyone had gone  
*Sarahella* Hi! im at Care in Nottingham. had my very first cycles here and i really like it. My last cycle was in Hull as its closer but tbh i dont mind travelling this time. 
Hello to eveyone else.. looking forward to hearing all your bfp's    
melanieb x


----------



## hevaroo

evening all, i'm currently on my 2ww, otd 22nd, only 3 days to go but i'm not i'll make it to thurs, i've had spotting for 3 days now and i'm sure AF is about to turn up. i feel pretty disappointed but i'm going to try and be more positive next time. i didnt expect it to work first time anyway.
good luck to everyone else on the 2ww and everyone about to start treatment! xx


----------



## Kerry C

Yeah I just found you  !!!!   



xx


----------



## Kerry C

Evening ladies here goes 

*Jules * - how are you coping ? Thinking of you xx 

*Boomerang* - are you feeling well ? Have any symptoms kicked in yet ? xx 

*Pixies* - why did you opt for undedicated ? And my fingers are crossed 

*Hilly * - what's happening with your treatment now ? 

*Loopy * - how are you feeling about starting its getting loser tehehehehe xxx 

*Sharry* - Hope it goes quick for you xx 

*hevaroo* - How are you heeling now the 2ww is coming to an end ? and yes I was the same and need to be more positive next time round x 

*melanieb * - When is you AF due ? not long I hope 

*mrsm84* - wow great news on the growth I was  will have my fingers grossed for you on Wednesday whop whoooo 

*Milliemoos * -I was bouncing round also and was starting to loose where I was at times lol so welcome, have the nurses said what those options would be if you had to go down another route ?? Hope you are feeling better soon xx 

*Silverbird* - dod you manage yoga tonight ?? 

*Mustbe* - How was your scan ?? x  

AFM - I would like to thank all of you for your great support this last few days, I have close friends but don't talk about this as they don't really understand they think they do but until you are going through it yourself, when I have told some people today that it's a BFN they said ah well better luck next time !! that not what we want to hear really is IT.anyway I had to go for my bloods done and confirmed what I told them but hey !!!

I have to wait now till April as that's how my clinic work, I also asked the question regards to different versions of treatment and the nurse said that is down to the doctor !! mmmm

I am feeling better today but I wasn't expecting it to work first time anyway so will be more positive next time xx

Anyway enough from me and I hope I not forgot anyone.

  sending you all lots of


----------



## Milliemoos

******** said:


> Hi Milliemoos just wanted to wish you the very best of luck for this IUI. I'm due to begin IUI at the end of March but can only imagine how hard the 2ww is hun. A lady on another thread suggested buying lots of comedy dvds so that's what I plan to do which will hopefully give me a laugh and also help to take my mind of the dreaded 2ww.
> 
> Can I ask hun did your DH have low morphology when your had success with your 1st IUI? We have low morphology of 2% and I can't help but be a bit concerned that IUI might not sork for us because of this. Just wondered if you had been through the same thing? x


Hi ********

Thanks so much for the good luck vibes, think I need them right about now! With our successful IUI back in 2007 my DH had 36% normal forms. I am just looking at the record though, I don't know what to make of it all as the recent one looks like it says 4% and then 'IGA 18%'?? but it's a different clinic etc. I wish the clinics would give us a better explanation of the results, do they not realise that we examine every detail?!!!  I am so frustrated because it having worked first time in 2007, thought it would have worked by now. I guess it goes to show that it really can be the luck of the draw, a rolling of a dice if you like. I am pinning all my hopes on this month as it will be my last chance for a while. It's strange, I wasn't worried about it all up until the past few days. I suppose it's the realisation that IUI might not work for us a second time. Gosh, I think I might sound selfish because I am lucky that it has worked before and I have a DD now but the need/want/desire is very nearly as strong as before. My DD said to me the other day that she wishes there was a baby in my tummy, I can't begin to explain how that made me feel.

Enough about me though, how are you feeling? The run up to treatment is very exciting! Try not to focus on the figures too too much, I know it's hard but look, I got pregnant on my first attempt back in 2007 so beat all the odds there! 

To everyone else, I see some of you like myself are on the 2WW! Wishing it goes quick for us all!! Others, that are growing good size follies, you're right, it does only take one!!!

Love to all,

Milliemoos x


----------



## Milliemoos

Kerryc - Hi! Thanks for the welcome. You are totally right, it's very different talking to people going through the same thing and people who are not. I don't blame them though, I think that my friends struggle for what to say. It's almost like they are too scared to talk in detail because they don't want to upset my feelings. Actually though, sometimes I want to let it all out, to tell them how upset and fed up I am, but I don't. I don't want to burden them. 

I am feeling better thanks. All spotting and cramping has stopped so fingers crossed! I am sure they will say that my next option is ICSI. Only problem is, we can't afford it  

I am so sorry to hear of your BFN. I know we don't expect it to work first time but I still think it's a right royal kick in the guts when it doesn't. Hope the time goes quick for you so you can focus on the next round. 

xx


----------



## MustBeMummy

Flipping heck i go away for one night and everythings changed. I guess im in the right thread here...

Had my scan today Have one follicle about 3.5ml which they hope we can grow. Lining is still thin but they hope that will thicken too. Feel a bit defalted about it all. If my ovulation is on a saturday it means the whole thing is abandend as they arent open sunday and it will be too late to inseminate. feel a bit  now quite stressed too because we r now trying to sort transport and somewhere to stay for the rest of the week as ive got a scan again on wednesday and again on friday!


----------



## MustBeMummy

Hoping to take laptop with me so i can catch up with all the posts while im away.


----------



## Kerry C

Hi mustbe do you and your parner work full time with been away mean ? Could u stay in a B&B ? Xx


----------



## Jules13

*mustbe & melanie* I was the same, came online and everything had changed but Ive found you all haha. Well done to *Sharry* for sorting it all out, hope you're 2ww is going better than mine, Im starting to get restless only one week in! 
So anywaymustbe, its such a shame that dates are being messed up for you. IUI is so unpredictable and sometimes its plain sailing and other times you're all over the place. My clinic is also closed at weekends, both Sat & Sun and it must be so frustrating having a cycle abandoned all because of a weekend. You'd think they'd open half day to help people out! Hope things work out for you 

*kerry* Glad to hear you sounding positive, thats definitely the way to go. Mustve been hard going for bloods when u already knew the result. April isnt that far away so keep positive! Ive been fine with my 2ww, thanks for asking. Today was the first day Ive started to feel impatient and Ive got a whole week to go. Its dragging this time 

*Boomerang*I was also wondering about symptoms. Did you have any during your 2ww?

*hevaroo* Its not over til the fat lady sings. fingers crossed 

*mrsm84* Hey, Ive got a whole week left! Good news about Wed! I only had one follie too but everyone keeps telling me one is better than none so  Good luck!

*milliemoos* My OTD is the day before yours! How have you been coping with the past week? I dont feel any different at all. I guess its too early for symptoms but it doesnt stop me analysing everything!


----------



## Jules13

*loopy & pixies* I just noticed we're all counting down to the 26th but for different reasons! Loopy I hope AF comes and you can get the IUI ball rolling and Pixies Ive got everything crossed for us both! I hope its a day that brings us all smiles  Pixies, how are you finding things so far?


----------



## silverbird2

Kerry ... I actually did yoga last night    Finally!  Almost tried to tell myself to sit and play a computer game, but managed to talk myself out of it lol.  Feel better for it.

Jules - I'm counting down to 26 March as well, as it's most likely going to be my IUI date - all being well.  Fingers crossed it's a fab day for all of us.


----------



## Milliemoos

Jules13 - Hi   I am sure I will be joining you on your test date as I won't be able to wait for mine hee hee! I am coping ok ish thanks. Got the sore boobs that I have every cycle when I take Clomid so know that my body produces extra progesterone or whatever it is when I take Clomid. Had a bit of spotting and cramping on and off sort of every other day since the procedure which has all calmed down now thankfully! I am putting it down to the Nurse having to try several times to get the catheter where it needed to be. I felt it each time so think it was just aggravated. I am trying not to symptom spot as I know for a fact that I didn't feel any different to how I am now on my IUI cycle that worked back in 2007. Other than the positive pregnancy test, the first thing I noticed back then was that my belly button looked different under a t-shirt. Very weird!  

Wishing the days away til OTD!

Milliemoos x


----------



## hevaroo

morning everyone! 
my AF arrived today as i expected   so i didn't even get to test day. i wasnt expecting it to work first time so i dont feel too bad, although i did feel a bit excited at the weekend when i had spotting (thought it could have been implantation) but i've since read that clomid could have caused that. oh well, onto round two, got to try and be more positive!  scan booked for thurs 29th, hoping to have more than one follie this time! we'll see.
good luck everyone xx


----------



## Milliemoos

Sorry to hear that hevaroo   I always end up spotting just before test day and so kinda know it's over before I get there. 

xx


----------



## Pixies

So sorry to hear that hevaroo. We are all here for you. Stay positive and onto the next one hun.
Sending you lots of hugs and energy


----------



## silverbird2

So so so sorry hevaroo


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi KerryC just anxious to get started now, sorry to hear you had a BFN, when are you starting again?

Milliemoos WOW 36% normal forms they only ask for 4% now! My DH’s is only 2% though. I can’t help looking at the figures sometimes especially if I having a bad day but my DH is a maths teacher so he tries to put all the stats into perspective for me. I’m looked at the cumulative odds which are a lot better so trying to focus on them. Hope you get your BFP and you won’t need ICSI.

MustBeMummy I hope it all works out for you and you manage to get the IUI done this month hun. Grow follie, grow!

Jules13 can’t believe how many of us are counting down to Sunday hope its a good sign.

Silverbird2 *waves* how are you doing?

hevaroo so sorry the witch got you hun.

Pixies I might invest in the CD you mentioned, anything to de-stress me! I’m ok just the days are not going quick enough ahhh! I hope the unmedicated IUI works for you.

AFM just a bit fed up, I work with only 4 people – one’s fiancé is due in Sept, my boss has just become a grandfather to twins and the other woman announced today that she’s going to be a grandmother grrr so I’ve had all the thing about when are you thinking of having one etc etc? So I spout the same old stupid answer, pretending that we’re not even trying! If only they knew, I’m surrounded by babies at the moment just wish it could be our turn. Apologies for the moan x


----------



## silverbird2

Loopy - I'm so sorry.  I know I can say with complete certainty that all of us have been there at one point or another and it's so difficult


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks silverbird2 I know we've all been through it - I feel like screaming at the top of my voice sometimes why can't it be our turn?   Hopefully it will all be our turn one day very, very soon    x


----------



## MustBeMummy

Loop13 re that last bit... I FEEL YOUR PAIN. I know exactly what you mean. We seem to spend the whole time trying not think about babies etc but it seems like everyone is having the blooming things lol

So sorry to hear that hevaroo x  onwards and upwards as they say.


----------



## silverbird2

Totally agree, MustBe and Loopy.  It WILL be our turn very, very soon


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks ladies   its just seems to be one after the other at the moment. I'm fed up on putting a smile on my face and asking questions to show interest when tbh I'd rather not know.

Are you all having a good day? I've had a few meetings so its nice to know that they are all over and done with for one day   looking forward to going home tonight and seeing DH x


----------



## Mrs.M

Awww Loopy, can completely empathise with you hun. We all can. Bloody smug pregnant people! I've even come off ******** because the status updates were doing my head in.

Mustbemummy, good luck growing those follicles! Hope they are quicker than mine!  

Hevaroo, sorry about your AF  

I'm all set for IUI tomorrow. Did the trigger shot last night (god, nobody warned me how much that stung!! and has since bruised nicely) So by the time of IUI it'll be 39hours.....although i'm panicking that it'll be too late. Well, im panicking about everything really! Not feeling very positive and not even had it done yet! I'm supposed to be on a night shift tomorrow night - thinking about calling in sick (as haven't told work about our treatment)...what do you ladies think?

xxxx


----------



## Pixies

I know how you feel ladies. Apparently there was a baby boom last year due to people being snowed in. Mrsm84 I got off ** too, 6 new babies were born amongst our close friends and family just between Oct-Dec. One was my youngest sister, 16 years my junior. As the eldest Im the only one out of 4 still childless. It's tough. 
Also find it hard that people think I'm going on holiday as I have my treatment abroad. Not sure what they going to think when they see me going on "holiday' every month if this one doesn't work.

Mrsm wishing you good luck for tomorrow!    
I felt the same, like we missed it. Definitely call in sick, you should be resting afterwards and no heavy lifting!


----------



## Love2BaMum

MrsM I would call in sick too x


----------



## MustBeMummy

Is call in too but then again I hate my job so any excuse to not go in lol

I'm currently on the train to London again after only getting home yesterday tea time. We are now staying a while as I've got two more scans. Next [email protected] 11.45 tomorrow. Hope my little follicle has grown. Someone mentioned something about a hot water bottle I think so sat with that on last night


----------



## Mrs.M

Oh go on then, i'll call in sick if you guys insist!  

Mustbe, I used a hotwater bottle for 4 days....my follie grew from 10mm on friday to 17.5mm on monday! So give it a go! Let us know how you get on

xxx


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi everyone!

Pixies - great to be able to take the time to relax. Working from home will come in very handy when you have a little one as well no doubt!   So hoping the 26th is a good day!!

******** - it's hard listening to all the baby talk. Hopefully you will be able to join in soon though  

mrsm84 - that's an amazing growth on the follie! Stay strong and enjoy the rest hee hee!

Mustbemummy - best of luck for tomorrow  

afm - tick tock tick tock, time is going so slowly!!


----------



## silverbird2

Good luck tomorrow, mrsm!

It's so difficult getting the time off without telling work, isn't it?  

Hope the scan goes well tomorrow, mustbe.

Millie - I hope the rest of the 2ww whizzes by for you!  Keeping everything crossed


----------



## MustBeMummy

mrsm84 said:


> Oh go on then, i'll call in sick if you guys insist!
> 
> Mustbe, I used a hotwater bottle for 4 days....my follie grew from 10mm on friday to 17.5mm on monday! So give it a go! Let us know how you get on
> 
> xxx


Ahh cool. Well im glad i bought my hot water bottle with me then. Coz my first scan on day 10 was only 3.5mm


----------



## hevaroo

mrsm84- i would def ring in sick, i was lucky enough to have annual leave at the time of my iui but if i'd been due to work i'd have rang in sick and i will next time. as well as needing to take it easy i found the procedure a bit uncomfortable and had some pain for a day or 2! i think she poked my uterus with the catheter! hope your iui goes well, good luck    x


----------



## Jules13

Hi all, isnt this a busy wee thread 

*silverbird* So the 26th could be a good day for you too! Theres a few of us now looking forward to that date for one reason or another. Hopefully it'll be a good day for you and IUI goes ahead with a positive result 

*milliemoos* Sounds like you had a stressful IUI. I dont think I felt the catheter at all, hope thats not a bad sign! I havent really had any symptoms either although I have been checking my belly button since you mentioned that!

*hevaroo* So sorry to hear AF came  I know how horrible it is when that happens but hopefully it makes you even more positive about your next cycle.  Wishing you a couple more follies for next week!

*pixies* I also work from home but Ive been too busy to have the luxury of some time in bed.....lucky thing! I keep checking for spotting in case of implantation but Ive had nothing yet but I know not everyone has it so fingers crossed for us. Roll on the 26th!

*loopy* the 26th is a Monday not Sunday! You're a day ahead of yourself - be patient 

*mrsm* Only last week I found myself deleting ** too. I too was fed up with status updates, new scan pics and general baby talk. I much prefer coming on here and talking to people who actually know what Im going through instead of pretending to know. Btw, Id defo call in sick tomorrow. My clinic said its fine to carry on as normal but its good to chill out afterwards and know you've done your best to relax. Good luck!

*mustbe* poor you, you must be going mad with all that travelling. Good luck for tomorrow, let us know how it went.

As for me, Ive seriously started counting down to the 26th. I wasnt like this last time but I feel like its getting harder. Its good to know theres a few of you who are also with me on this countdown. I might just be able to keep my sanity!


----------



## Milliemoos

Jules13 - not a bad sign that it didn't hurt. My first ever IUI was completely painless.  

silverbird - how are you coping? Less than a week for us 26/27th testers.

afm - starting to worry that the timing if my IUIs is not the best. I opted not to have the trigger shot and test every morning for my LH surge. The clinic bring me in for the IUI the same day I get my surge, but I keep reading that people go in the day after their surge   Also, have a read a few posts where Clinics do two IUIs. Hmmmm....


----------



## Kerry C

So sorry ladies I have been so busy with work !! Anyway I have still been reading the post as get them sent to my phone 

Jules13 - Not long for you either 26th    are you doing anything for relaxation ?    

silverbird - Not long how are you filling your time ?    

milliemoos - I just felt uncomfortable !! the things we have to put ourselves through to get this one thing ..  Sit back and relax  easier said than done.. 

hevaroo -  How are you feeling ? 

pixies - I can work from home when I want as I work for a major bank and they encourage WFH  (Suits me lol) 

loopy- Getting closer - how are you feeling about starting the process as its only round the corner now ?  

mrsm - Hows it gone ?  

mustbe - How's it gone for you ?   

AFM -  I'm counting down the days to mid April !! and still having the AF from hell so not fair.. I was watching Jeremy Kyle the other day looking at all the kids having kids swearing and fighting and you could quite clearly see that there is no love in there relationships why do they have kids and treat them that way when were all fighting to have one because we have so much love to give.

Why is life so unfair.    

Have I forgotten anyone ?? 

Sending lots of hugs


----------



## Love2BaMum

MrsM hope the IUI went well and enjoy ur day off!

Milliemoos I totally agree time seems to be going really slow! Hurry up the weekend and put me out of my misery lol!

Jules13 AF is due for me on Sunday but I keep thinking Monday as I think that is what the clinic will class as CD1, keep getting the two dates confused.

Kerry C I just want to get started now and be talked through all that happens, starting to get excited about it all. Totally understand how you feel Jeremy Kyle makes my blood boil at times! Especially when they have a few different from one night stands with lots of different men grrr. Good to see that you can get started straight away, if my first IUI doesn’t work I don’t be able to try again until the very end of May, I would much prefer to do one straight after the other.

Is anyone doing anything nice on the weekend? I’m going home to my parents having a chilled one but very much looking forward to the Chinese takeaway we’ve got planned and Saturday night tv x


----------



## silverbird2

Hey everybody.

Well I had my dildo-cam today and I won't be having IUI on Monday 26 after all!  My follies aren't growing at the rate they had expected.  My largest is 6mm at the moment.  She says it's nothing to worry about, but obviously the drugs have slowed down my system a bit which they can apparently do sometimes (which I find weird!)

She also saw what she thinks is a blood vessel above my left ovary, but needs to check this out next scan (Monday) because if she's wrong and it's fluid in the tube then obviously this isn't conductive of IUI.  I'm praying it's a blood vessel.

I've got to do more injections now every other day now until my scan on Monday.  I'm going to do the hot water bottle thing too to try to increase the size quickly.  I've already been doing it the past couple of nights, but will continue now and probably for longer!

Grrrr.  Nothing's ever easy, huh?

Kerry - I know exactly what you mean about JK and the people on there.  Breaks your heart, doesn't it?

Jules and Loopy - good luck for Monday!

Millie - Only some clinics do 2 x IUIs.  From what I've read it there don't appear to be any studies that prove it increases the chances of pregnancy.  I think they all work differently.  I have to do my trigger shot and attend for IUI exactly 36 hours later. 

Mustbe - hope all has gone well today with your scan.


----------



## Love2BaMum

silverbird2 sorry to hear that things haven't gone to plan hun with your scan. I hope it is only a blood vessel and they manage to sort things out for you. I've heard great things about the hot water bottel growing follies! Good luck x


----------



## Kerry C

Hi Loopy- My clinic say that they need to let our bodies settle down after all the injections and I'm only on a 26 day cycle that makes me about mid April so not that long to wait as waited long enough up to now.  

Silverbird - love the term dildo-cam   hahahahaha (was sat in a meeting when I read that !! burst out laughing lol x I was slow in developing hun so don't worry I was injecting for a further 2 days   but will have my fingers crossed for you xx  

AFM - here is to another fun filled afternoon with bankers !! Grrr


----------



## Mrs.M

Hi ladies!

*Silverbird* & *Mustbemummy* really sorry to hear that your follicles are abit slow. Mine took forever to grow too. Had to inject for 2 full weeks before they were ready, it left me feeling really disheartened at first - but as soon as they upped my dose (and i started using the hot water bottle) they grew very quickly. Good luck to you both xx

*Kerry C* stay away from JK! Makes my blood boil, the people on there don't deserve kids. Hoping april comes round quickly for you.

*Hevaroo* & *Pixies* hope you're ok. 

*Loopy* any sign of AF? Hope she stays away!

*Jules* any symptoms yet? Hope time is going quickly for you! xx

*Milliemoos* I also am panicking about the timing of my IUI. I wish that we were able to pinpoint the exact timing of ovulation!

AFM, well the IUI went well today. Hubby's sample was very good. The procedure was abit uncomfortable (well only the speculum...didn't feel the rest), but over very quickly. The nurse said she saw loads of EWCM indicating i'm about to ovulate. I've called in sick, the hubby has just dropped me off home, im in my pjs already and going to chill on the sofa with the duvet, my doggy and Breaking Dawn. 
Only thing is, the nurse advised I wait 3 weeks before testing!! I don't know if I can last that long! Has anyone else been told the same?


----------



## Milliemoos

Kerryc - stopped watching JK a long time ago, it angered me so much.

Silverbird - fingers crossed for the scan on Monday!

mrsm84 - three weeks! Really?? Mine has always been two weeks from IUI date. I wonder why they say three?


----------



## silverbird2

Aw, thanks everybody and for the reassurances.

Glad all went well mrsm ... but 3 weeks?!  What on earth for?  Most women have a luteal phase of 14 days ... I find that really bizarre!


----------



## MustBeMummy

Hello everyone!

Now sitting in our hotel room on a lovely sunny day. Right next to earls court station, windows open with a lovely breeze coming through. Bit of a headache after a busy morning but hey im now relaxing.

Anyway back to the scan. The nurse i saw monday after my scan actually told me wrong. My follicle wasnt 3.5mm It was my lining that was 3.5mm. I dont have just one follicle i have three one at 10mm one and 8mm and i cant remember the other one. My lining is now 4.6mm so that is a little on the slow side but they are hoping it will grow. I have to go back for my friday scan and then another booked for monday. So im hoping things will move and i will see a smiley face. If i havent seen that smiley face i will have to have an injection to start my ovulation on the monday and treatment on the wednesday.

Hope al is well with you all.


----------



## Love2BaMum

MrsM glad all went well with the IUI, did the tell you the exact levels of ur hubby’s SA? I haven’t heard of waiting three weeks to test it seems a bit long to me. AF is due on Sunday but I’ve had a lot of dull cramps in my stomach the last couple of days (not like AF cramps though) wondering if it could be an after effect of the HSG?

MustBeMummy grr for the nurse telling you the incorrect information.  FC that things will move on nicely from here and you’ll be able to have IUI very soon.  Can I ask how thick do they like your lining to be? xxxxx


----------



## Pixies

Big wave and hugs to you ladies  

mrsm pleased to hear all went well today. Chilling out with your feet up is great! I hope it takes!
3 weeks is really strange! Surely if the big fat lady doesn't show after 2 weeks it's time to test? That's what they told me. 
Anyways it's a 2ww not a 3ww  

Loopy totally understand. Everybody I speak to (work related) asks "how was your holiday?" and I say "great" thinking you really don't have a clue + the agony am going through now. I feel I don't want to talk to anyone apart from you lovely girls here, who understand the pain. Loopy, chin up, we need to be strong Hugs   

How are you girls getting on with the 2ww? I'm so frustrated and fed up now. I don't feel PG. I had all sorts of symptoms up until now, but today I just feel "normal". I have trouble focusing on anything else. 
I can't even be bothered to  

Do you have any symptoms? Am I going   
x


----------



## Love2BaMum

Pixies I hope the 2ww passes quickly for you it seems to drag so much!

I'm feeling ok just want it to be the weekend to see if the witch arrives and if so to make the phonecall to the fertility clinic and get the IUI ball rolling!

Sending     to all the ladies in the 2ww xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HAPPINESSPLEASE

Hi girls I hope you don't mind me joining you.  I am also on the 2ww.  My testing date is the 28th of March so I think i read there are a few of us around that week that is testing so the support would be great.  I have no real symptons, a bit tired and crampy but that is probably the pessaries.  Can't believe that some of you have a 3ww, that'd be awful!! I intend testing on Sunday which is day 11 as I want to be able to deal with it before Wednesday and having to go into work.  Im a teacher and seeing children after a negative is always really hard.  

Hope that this is our time


----------



## Kerry C

Welcome newbies were a friendly bunch xx


----------



## MustBeMummy

******** said:


> MrsM glad all went well with the IUI, did the tell you the exact levels of ur hubby's SA? I haven't heard of waiting three weeks to test it seems a bit long to me. AF is due on Sunday but I've had a lot of dull cramps in my stomach the last couple of days (not like AF cramps though) wondering if it could be an after effect of the HSG?
> 
> MustBeMummy grr for the nurse telling you the incorrect information. FC that things will move on nicely from here and you'll be able to have IUI very soon. Can I ask how thick do they like your lining to be? xxxxx


Well they said they would idealy like it to be 8mm


----------



## Jules13

Evening all 

Just been reading some posts and as usual theres a lot going on!

*milliemoos* Ive also had confusion about whats the best way to time the insemination. Its weird that clinics do it at different times. Mines is 24hrs after the shot but I know some are doing it 36hrs then theres ones that do double IUI. I wouldnt worry about it though!

*kerry* The only thing Ive been doing for relaxation is acupuncture. I started it originally to help with conception but shes recently added a couple of pins to my head to help relax. I actually enjoy it, is that weird lol?!

*silverbird* Ive never heard of a blood vessel shoeing up in a scan but Im sure it'll all be fine and hopefully its nothing that'll delay IUI further. Must be frustrating but Im sure you'll stay positive, or at least try to!

*mrsm* Im glad to hear that it went well for you  I still have no symptoms. Btw my clinic have the 3 week testing rule too. They've gave me Monday 26th as my OTD and I can test at home but they've asked me to wait until Mon 2nd April before going to them for a test. Thats 3 weeks after IUI!!! Can I just add that pj's, sofa, doggies and breaking dawn is EXACTLY what I have planned for Fri night when DH is on a works night out 

*mustbe* Youve been so patient with all this waiting and travelling for appts.  it'll all be worth it 

*pixies* re symptoms... I have absolutely none at all! Iwant just a little sign to say somethings going on in there but nada  Actually the only odd thing Ive had recently is sensitive teeth but thats probably just down to new toothpaste or something!

*happinessplease* Hello! Im testing on the 26th so just before you. Wishing you a speedy few days til the 28th for BFP 

Hello to everyone whos joined this thread. Its nice to have everyone in the same place  x x


----------



## silverbird2

Welcome to the new ladies  

Jules - she did actually point out another very large and obvious blood vessel quite close to the one she was suspicious of and you could see it 'shimmering', which she said was blood flowing through it.  Odd!

Good luck to all of you on the dreaded 2ww (or 3ww!)  Hoping for some lovely BFPs next week!


----------



## Love2BaMum

Pixies I hope you don’t mind me asking but why did you decide to have your treatment abroad? Feel free to ignore the question if you don’t want to answer. I hope the 2ww goes quickly for you and you don’t need another ‘holiday’ and it works first time.

Son can’t believe they are making you wait 3 weeks too. I know I’ll be testing at 14dpo at the latest, I bet I won’t be able to help myself.  I hope the witch stays away for you.

HAPPINESSPLEASE welcome and good luck in the 2ww also and for testing on Sunday.  AF is due for me on Sunday too, secretly hoping for a miracle BFP as my tummy has been funny all month but putting it down to the HSG.  Otherwise I’ll be picking up the phone to call the clinic to book in my first IUI.

MustBeMummy thanks for letting me know.  Alot of ladies on here talk about lining thickness but I’ve never knew what the ‘ideal’ is.  Good luck I hope you get there hun.

Jules13 hi how are you?

silverbird2 hope everything works out for you hun.

AFM just feeling a bit annoyed with life at the moment, it seems like nothing works out.  Just found out that my MIL has a brain tumour and they don’t know if they can operate, just hope she is ok.  Would love for us to get a BFP and be able to tell her so that she would have something to focus on and look forward to x


----------



## silverbird2

So sorry, loopy, that's awful news    I'm sure your BFP is just around the corner now


----------



## MustBeMummy

God that's awful loopy. So sorry to hear that. Sounds like u needots of positive thoughts x and


----------



## Love2BaMum

silverbird2 and mustbmummy thanks for the kind words, just feeling so fed up with life in general at the moment.  I jsut hope and   that our luck changes soon - I've had enough! PMA is at rock bottom tbh. Thanks for listening x


----------



## Kerry C

Orrrr bless sending you big huggs xx


----------



## melanieb

Hi
Wow this thread moves quick.. lovely to see lots of activity and OTD's very soon       
Loopy- such sad news hunny.. sending you lots of hugs       
mrsm- glad everything went well 
afm AF due anytime anyday...... eager to start now and nothing else to say really   
hi to the other newbies   
melanieb


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi all,

Sorry for the me post but have started spotting again today and feel really low. It's too close to AF (due next Tuesday) to be anything else right? Just know in my heart that it's over for us. Had friends round when it happened and ended up sobbing. So embarrassed! 

Hope everyone else is having a better day. 

Pixies - I might have to look at going abroad, could do with a bit of colour on these pasty legs!


xx


----------



## Kerry C

Orr babe sending u   xxx


----------



## Pixies

Milliemoos I don't think spotting is a bad sign, I think it would be too early. It may be implantation spotting which is good news!

I got nothing! Will buy pregnancy tests on Saturday. Any recommendations? Is First response any good or should I go with Clear blue? Never had a chance to do this before.  

xx


----------



## MustBeMummy

Milliemoos said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sorry for the me post but have started spotting again today and feel really low. It's too close to AF (due next Tuesday) to be anything else right? Just know in my heart that it's over for us. Had friends round when it happened and ended up sobbing. So embarrassed!
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a better day.
> 
> Pixies - I might have to look at going abroad, could do with a bit of colour on these pasty legs!
> 
> xx


Aww so sorry you got so upset.    Is there anything you can do to put your mind at ease? or do you just have to sit and wait?


----------



## Milliemoos

Thanks everyone, think I will just have to wait it out and see if it turns into AF or stops...

I think both CB and FR are good Pixies. 

xx


----------



## Mrs.M

Hi girls

Hope you're all well. 

Loopy, very sorry to hear about the MIL. Life is a bit ch. Hence why we're all chatting on this forum.  

Milliemoos, sending you loads of   It could be implantation you never know  

Pixies, I like the sound of the clinic in Budapest. As much as I'm happy with my clinic here, I've never seen the same nurse twice, and haven't even seen my doctor since the initial consultation. It must be nice to be so well looked after. And the tan sounds nice too  

Melanieb, good luck and lots of   for your cycle.

Jules, enjoy your friday night....yesterday afternoon was so relaxing!

Well i've decided that I probably wont wait 3 weeks, it's just too long! I might last 2 and half weeks...we'll see! I have very sore boobies today, which is a classic sign that i've ovulated (not that it happens very often on it's own) so i'm more reassured that the timing of the IUI was right.

Hope all you ladies waiting to test are ok. Loads of   & babydust to all

xxxxxxx


----------



## MustBeMummy

How do you all know you have ovulated?


----------



## HAPPINESSPLEASE

Hello everyone,

Just told my husband that i reckoned this treatment is a negative again and I wish i hadn't his face just fell.  I'm usually not as negative but its my lack of symptons that has lead me to think that this is negative again!!

Must b Mummy i never know when i've ovulated, some girls can actually feel it happen but im definitely not one of those girls.

mrsm84 right you are about testing a bit early, 3 weeks is far too long!!

Milliemoos I agree that your spotting could actually be a good sign so don't lose hope yet.  

Pixies when I was trying to get pregnant and didn't know we had a problem I used Clear blue.  They are very good but the only thing I would say is seeing not pregnant on the stick breaks your heart!

Hope all you other ladies are doing ok during your 2ww sending out loads of


----------



## Jules13

Hey girls,

*happinessplease* I wouldnt worry about lack of symptoms. Ive had absolutely none either on this cycle. Not even had the sore boobs that I normally have. I have a friend who had ansolutely NO symptoms during her whole pregnancy. No tiredness, sickness, nothing!

*mrsm* Im with you, theres NO way I can wait 3 weeks to test. On my last cycle I decided Id wait 2and half weeks but when my OTD came I couldnt help myself!

*loopy* thats so sad to hear that. It would be nice to have some good news. I hope you're ok 

*milliemoos* Hope it doesnt turn into AF. Implantation can happen up to 12days past ovulation so theres a chance thats what it could be. 

As for me Im madly counting down the days to Monday. I stll have no symptoms at all. I always get sore boobs a week before AF is due and I dont even have that. I dont feel pregnant and I dont feel like AFs coming. I feel totally normal. Im just desperate for a tiny sign. Went out and bought a test today so its patiently waiting in the wrapper til Mon!


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi ladies,

I wondered if you could help.
I'm beginning IUI on Monday and I'm just wondering if there is anything that I should be doing?
Are there any vitamins I should be taking or any words of wisdom? I just want to make sure that i give the IUI the best possible chance of working.

Thanks in advance x


----------



## MustBeMummy

Folic acid is a good one to take. I've not been told anything other than eating healthy drinking water etc avoid alcohol and caffeine. Good luck. Is it actually iui you r having Monday or a scan?


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi MustBeMummy,
AF is due on Sunday so Monday will be when it all officially begins. Not sure the exact date of my 1st scan yet as they will tell me when I ring and AF has arrived.  Just wanted to get myself fully prepared for the whole month x


----------



## MustBeMummy

I must admit I've learnt more from this forum and reading on line than what any nurse or doctor has told me


----------



## Love2BaMum

Me too   how did your scan go today? Well I hope   x


----------



## silverbird2

loopy - I don't think there's anything they universally tell you to do, but as little stress as possible and no smoking or alcohol or caffeine seem to be the main things.

I have taken Pregnacare Conception since before TTC and have continued (has Folic Acid in it too - very important) and I am also making sure I eat some pumpkin seeds and sunflower seeds every day (good generally) and eating and drinking as well as I can.  Lots of water.

For growing follies I've did a bit of research over the past couple of days and am now drinking loads more milk, eating a portion of cheese a day, eating 2 x brazil nuts every day and using a hot water bottle on my tummy, but these things are only because the drugs I'm on seem to have slowed my cycle down for some reason and these things (protein) are supposed to help with follie growth from what I've read.


----------



## Love2BaMum

silverbird ohh great thanks for the advice x


----------



## MustBeMummy

******** said:


> Me too  how did your scan go today? Well I hope  x


Well bit disappointing really. my lining has gone from 4.6mm to 5.8mm which is going the right way but my 10mm fillie is a whopping!...........11mm!  quite disappointed. The nurse said its going slow. going to spend the rest of the day witha hot water bottle on my tummy.


----------



## MustBeMummy

silverbird2 said:


> loopy - I don't think there's anything they universally tell you to do, but as little stress as possible and no smoking or alcohol or caffeine seem to be the main things.
> 
> I have taken Pregnacare Conception since before TTC and have continued (has Folic Acid in it too - very important) and I am also making sure I eat some pumpkin seeds and sunflower seeds every day (good generally) and eating and drinking as well as I can. Lots of water.
> 
> For growing follies I've did a bit of research over the past couple of days and am now drinking loads more milk, eating a portion of cheese a day, eating 2 x brazil nuts every day and using a hot water bottle on my tummy, but these things are only because the drugs I'm on seem to have slowed my cycle down for some reason and these things (protein) are supposed to help with follie growth from what I've read.


oooooh yes thanks for those tips might have to try the milk and brazil nuts.


----------



## Love2BaMum

MustBeMummy I hope the hot water bottle helps hun and you get there in the end....   x


----------



## MustBeMummy

******** said:


> MustBeMummy I hope the hot water bottle helps hun and you get there in the end....   x


Thanks. We have spent most of the day trying to search for somewhere to stay now as it looks like we might have to be here even longer coz of my stupid body. We are running out of money and everywhere is booked!


----------



## Love2BaMum

Nightmare! Hope you find somewhere soon that doesn't cost the earth! x


----------



## MustBeMummy

me too   sorry for whining, just bit deflated at mo. How you getting on?


----------



## MustBeMummy

Just trying to convince myself i will ovulate monday and we can have treatment tuesday and get home! Looked up an ovulation calculator and it gave me this info...seems quite strange reading that

Your Input

Last period started on Mar-10-2012.
Number of cycle days is 30.


Result

Your next ovulation will most likely occur on Monday, Mar-26-2012.

Your fertile days are between Friday, Mar-23-2012 and Wednesday, Mar-28-2012.

If you get pregnant during this cycle, your due day would be Monday, Dec-17-2012


----------



## Love2BaMum

Mustbmummy a lot can happen over the weekend FC for Monday. Hope u managed to find somewhere to stay I'm sure it will work out x


----------



## Milliemoos

Fingers crossed for Monday mustbemummy!


----------



## MustBeMummy

Thank you  feel better now we have a place to stay


----------



## Kerry C

Morning all, just thought I would drop a little note to say I have not forgotton you hope all on the 2ww or now 3ww are going well, people waiting to start are feeling well, ladies that are growing grow good   and ladies injecting and scanning are feeling. 

AFM were just getting ready as I have booked us a night way as need to get the fun back into things  so hope you all have a great weekend 

Xxxx

Kerry


----------



## MustBeMummy

Have a great weekend kerryc!


----------



## Kerry C

Morning mustbe - are you stopping in hotels and b&b all the time ? Xx


----------



## MustBeMummy

Yeah its either that or spend all day traveling back and fourth each day. I've had to use my holiday up to stay here


----------



## Kerry C

Shame you don't know anyone there x. X


----------



## HAPPINESSPLEASE

Morning girls. KerryC have a great weekend and have plenty of well deserved fun!

Mustbmummy it must b awful having to stay away from home at this time, I'd imagine it must b really stressful? I had an hour and a half every second day to travel and I thought that was bad.

******** good luck with your scans next week, I found that the most exciting bit!

Any of u testing next week? Tested 2 days early last time and considering testing tomorrow, what uns think?


----------



## Kerry C

I tested 2 days early and now looking back wish I hadn't but wounding have ganged the result :-( 

You do what you feel hun but my clinic say you can still get false readings that why we have to go for bloods xx


----------



## MustBeMummy

Kerry C said:


> Shame you don't know anyone there x. X


Thats what i said to hubby


----------



## Kerry C

Have you asked anyone at ur clinic if they know a good and reasonable B&B xx


----------



## MustBeMummy

Hello everyone!

Just a quick question but did anyone get any spotting after having the internal scans leading up to the iui treatment? Im sure its normal as the lining must get aggitated while all that poking about it being done, but just wanted to know im not the only one.


----------



## MustBeMummy

Kerry C said:


> Have you asked anyone at ur clinic if they know a good and reasonable B&B xx


Wehave managed to find one now


----------



## Kerry C

I'm so glad as you don't need the stress of finding a room for the night xx


----------



## Sarahella

Hello kerryC, jules, mustbe, Mrsm, loopy and melanieb.....ive finally found you all hi to you to sharry and thanks for fixing the link for me to get back on here  
Hello to all the other ladies that are on this thread too  

Hope everyone's ok I've spent this evening reading all the pages on this thread to catch up.
Loopy - sorry to hear about your mil  
Quick update from me before I go to bed as I can't keep my eyes open since starting on this journey the menopur injections have def cured my insomnia!
Been on menopur for 7 days (started on cd2) had a scan yesterday (cd and my 3 follies have grown to 16.5, 12 & 8mm. Had to go back this morning for another scan and my follies had grown again - 19.5,14 &10mm was told this afternoon to take my Ovitrelle trigger shot at 8pm and I'm now due to go in on Monday for basting!!! Can't believe how quick it's all happening now. I went to CARE notts yesterday fully expecting my cycle to be abandoned so was surprised when it wasn't.  I've been reading about your comments on hot water bottles and it must help because I've had mine literally strapped to my tummy from the minute I get in from work! Anyway will keep you posted and am so glad I finally found you all.
Sarah x


----------



## Kerry C

Hi Sarah and u found us yeah xxx

Hope all goes well monday xxx


----------



## Sarahella

Thanks Kerry I'm so nervous am really glad the drugs make me sleep otherwise I'd be awake 24/7 with the worry and anticipation. Not looking forward to the 2/3ww as I won't have the injections to knock me out at night! 
Hope you're well x


----------



## Kerry C

I'm good thanks and I'm just waiting for round 2 to start mid April  xx this is such an emotional rollercoaster but were all here to help each other xx


----------



## Sarahella

Mid April will be here before you know it. Enjoy the rest from treatment if you can so that you're refreshed and ready for that rollacoaster ride once again. Def all here to help each other  
Sarah x


----------



## Kerry C

If you ever need a chat someone is always about xx


----------



## MustBeMummy

Nice to hear from you sarahella. Hope you go well on monday! 
I hope the water bottle does work as ive had mine on since 5pm and i even made sure i put it in my case and brought it with me to london. I hope it makes my 11mm follie a bit bigger so we can actually have the iui done!


----------



## hevaroo

evening all, i'm also sat here with a hotwater bottle on my stomach! if nothing else its keeping me nice and warm  
sarahella- good luck with your iui, hope it goes well!
mustbemummy- praying for you that your follicle has grown so you can have your iui!

I'm on cd 5, feeling a bit rubbish from the clomid, bloated, pains and very emotional! hoping it'll all be worth it on thurs when i go for my scan, i really hope i have more than one follicle this month! 
good luck to everyone x


----------



## Sarahella

Morning all,
Thanks for the good luck wishes. Well I slept well last night hope I do the same tonight!  
Hello to my fellow hot water bottle buddies keep them topped up so they're nice and hot to grow the follies!

Hope you all have a nice Sunday  
Sarah x


----------



## MustBeMummy

Ive tunred into a poas animal! 

   

Still sitting here with my hot water bottle again. Hubby wants to go trekking about london and i just want to relax and look after my follicle coz i so want ti to grow. The second nurse we saw mentioned ovitrille if i havent ovulated by monday so we can do iui on wednesday. I tested today and no smiley face....the other nurse we saw just said to wait it out. Has anyone any experiance of ovitrile?


----------



## Kerry C

Is that the late night injection ?? The name rings a bell xx


----------



## silverbird2

Hi everybody

Good luck to those testing next week      

Hi there Sarah.  Gosh, yes, there's a number of us with hot water bottles on our tummies.  I have one on my mine right now!  I'll find out tomorrow if it's made any difference or not.  Fingers crossed.

MustBe - Ovitrelle is the ovulation trigger injection I have in my fridge that was given to me.  When they are happy with my follie size they will give me a date and time to do this injection at midnight and then I need to attend the clinic exactly 36 hours later ready for IUI.  I hope that helps?


----------



## Sarahella

Hi

*Mustbe* - I had my Ovitrelle injection last night I was told to do it at 8pm To make me ovulate( I was glad it was that time as I'm struggling to stay awake past 7pm! ) the Ovitrelle is like an injection pen I found the needle a little more sharper than my menopur ones but it's only seconds and like they say no pain no gain  I'm due to go in tomorrow at 1pm for basting 

Hi , *haveroo, silverbird*, hows your stomach doing with the constant hot water bottle? Mine looks a treat with needle bruises and now red burn marks frim my hot water bottle. Still keeping my hot water bottle on and now drinking pineapple juice and munching on brazil nuts sat in the sunshine sending you all lots of   
Sarah x


----------



## Mrs.M

Hi ladies

Hope you're all ok & enjoying this lovely sunshine!

*Jules*, is it tomorrow that you test? Loads of luck and thinking of you  

*Mustbemummy* i'm sure your follicles will have grown by tomorrow. The weekend before my IUI mine grew rapidly! Let us know how you get on tomorrow. 

*Sarahella* good luck tomorrow with basting! I'm also at CARE Notts, had my IUI last wednesday. It's not too bad at all. 

*Hevaroo* & *Silverbird* I swear by the hot water bottle! Infact I kinda miss mine since having the IUI i've been keeping away from it!

*Happinessplease* have you tested yet?  

LOOPY, best of luck for tomorrow honey xx

*Kerry C* hope you're well and time is moving quickly for you so you can get going again.

AFM, on annual leave all week, so just going to chill and enjoy the sun. Still have very sore boobs (usual for me following ovulation) but also alot of mild stomach cramps/period pains - especially in the mornings. Suppose it could be the pessaries as I'm only 4 days post IUI!


----------



## MustBeMummy

hevaroo said:


> evening all, i'm also sat here with a hotwater bottle on my stomach! if nothing else its keeping me nice and warm
> sarahella- good luck with your iui, hope it goes well!
> mustbemummy- praying for you that your follicle has grown so you can have your iui!
> 
> I'm on cd 5, feeling a bit rubbish from the clomid, bloated, pains and very emotional! hoping it'll all be worth it on thurs when i go for my scan, i really hope i have more than one follicle this month!
> good luck to everyone x


When wil you have your scan to see if you have more than one? fx for you


----------



## MustBeMummy

Kerry C said:


> Is that the late night injection ?? The name rings a bell xx


I dont even know that all i know is they said they would give it to me monday and it takes two days and then wednesday would be treatment day... but then the nurse we saw friday was very sort of "hmm yeah well its grown frim 11 to 12mm so its a case of more waiting" ive read some where that you should eat proteinn rich foods like milk meat etc. And someone recomended two brazil nuts and someone else said grapefruit juice. So as we have an m and s simply food at the end of the road i went and bought nuts and hubby got me some greapefruit juice today....I cant stand the juice  <<< thats what my face looks like when i drink it lol


----------



## MustBeMummy

Sarahella said:


> Hi
> 
> *Mustbe* - I had my Ovitrelle injection last night I was told to do it at 8pm To make me ovulate( I was glad it was that time as I'm struggling to stay awake past 7pm! ) the Ovitrelle is like an injection pen I found the needle a little more sharper than my menopur ones but it's only seconds and like they say no pain no gain  I'm due to go in tomorrow at 1pm for basting
> 
> Hi , *haveroo, silverbird*, hows your stomach doing with the constant hot water bottle? Mine looks a treat with needle bruises and now red burn marks frim my hot water bottle.* Still keeping my hot water bottle on and now drinking pineapple juice and munching on brazil nuts sat in the sunshine * sending you all lots of
> Sarah x


HAHA that made me laugh coz ya know what..? Im doing the same. laying on the bed in the hotel with all the windows open with the breeze coming through and ive got my hot water bottle stuffed down my jeans and a bag of nuts next to me lol


----------



## MustBeMummy

silverbird2 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> Good luck to those testing next week
> 
> Hi there Sarah. Gosh, yes, there's a number of us with hot water bottles on our tummies. *I have one on my mine right now! I'll find out tomorrow if it's made any difference or not. Fingers crossed.*
> 
> MustBe - Ovitrelle is the ovulation trigger injection I have in my fridge that was given to me. When they are happy with my follie size they will give me a date and time to do this injection at midnight and then I need to attend the clinic exactly 36 hours later ready for IUI. I hope that helps?


Same here got my scan tomorow to see if they have grown any over the weekend at 10.30 tomorrow and that did help thanks


----------



## Kerry C

Hi mustbe - yes I had a look at my timetable and that's the one I had and will have again along with other injections XX things we have to do :-( xx


----------



## hevaroo

hope you've all had a lovely weekend in the sunshine  

mustbemummy- i go on thursday for my CD10 scan. it depends howbig my follicle(s) are as to whether i'll have to go for another one or two before iui. last month i had a follie of 16mm on day 10 so was sent home with ov tests to do as they knew i would ovulate within the next few days but the month before i had 3 scans one CD10, one CD12 and one CD16, unfortunately they didnt grow big enough that time (were the same size at each scan) so iui was cancelled.
hope you're enjoying your stay in london! and lots of luck for iui within the next few days! xx  

lots of luck to everyone else too! xx


----------



## MustBeMummy

I haven't seen hilly on here in a while. Has anyone else head anything


----------



## Kerry C

Nope nothing x


----------



## Kerry C

She was about on 23rd xx


----------



## MustBeMummy

hmm hope everythings ok with her


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi ladies on my phone so will update with personals tomorrow. Just wanted to say that AF arrived today so I have my first scan on Tuesday ekk! Can't wait to get started now....can I ask if everything goes to play when are the other scans likely to be? Thanks ladies x


----------



## Kerry C

Glad ur AF is here xx 

Have ur clinic not given you a treatment plan at all as I went 2nd day ! 2 injections a day. Think that was up to day 7 then had scans every other day but all depends on clinic hun xx


----------



## MustBeMummy

I reckon it will depend on what your body is doing. Mine were Monday the 19th then Wednesday the 21st and Friday 23rd. Got 1 booked tomorrow too in the hope that the lead Follie is big enough. I think once they see a lead folicles they want to keep an eye on it.


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi ladies thanks for the replies, I rang the surgery and she said I could have the first scan on day 2 or day 3 so I opted for day 3 as I'm in work all day and then I'm in Uni til 9pm so pretty impossible to fit it in. I think we will discuss the treatment plan on Tuesday.

Do u think I am likely to have another scan on Thursday? I'm a bit worried about getting the time off work x


----------



## Kerry C

I wouldn't try and assume anything as each clinic does things differently so call your clinic and ask them, only because we have after discussions found that all our treatments differ so best to get there advice Hun xx


----------



## Sarahella

Hi all,

*Loopy* you are finally ready to get onto the IUI rollacoaster it'll go so fast so get ready for the 
journey. 
Like the girls said all protocols are different so just go with what your clinic recommends. 
*KeerC* hi how are you? 
*Mustbe* hope that lead folkie has grown lots 
*Hevaroo* & *Silver bird * keep that hot water bottle on !   
*Jules* how you feeling today 
*Happiness[/bown& Mrsm how are you?  
Thinks Ive got everyone but if I haven't then sending you a .

AFM - didn't get much sleepy last night (might be down to have a 3 hour afternoon knap!) as I'm very nervous about the basting. DH has set off to care to do his little pot of sunshine I decided to stay home and blitz the house as I'm not planning on moving off the sofa for the rest of today with my legs in the air if need be! 

Anyway enjoy the day ladies whatever you are doing will post later if I can balance the laptop whilst doing my fertility gymnastics! 
Sarah x*


----------



## Kerry C

Morning Sarah fingers crossed for you xx 

I'm just on countdown to mid april :-( and to top it off just spoke to one of my branches and she just said oh I'm leaving on 25th ohhh really yes I'm having a BABIE !!!


----------



## Love2BaMum

Mrsm84 thanks for the good luck wishes, I’m waiting for the clinic to ring with the times that I can go in on Tuesday for my first scan so excited just hope I will be able to get the time off work. Hope you enjoy your week off in the sun, you’ve picked a great week!!!

MustBeMummy I read somewhere that you should eat 70g of protein each day. Good luck with your scan today hun.

hevaroo good luck for your scan on Thursday.

Kerry C and MustBeMummy thanks for the info.

Sarahella really hope it does go quick hun and all to plan. Good luck with the IUI later today keep us updated.

KerryC hope the time passes quickly until April hun.

AFM excited about starting IUI but we’re also had some bad news, my MIL has a brain tumour  .  They don’t think its cancerous but they have warned her that if they operate then she might be left unable to speak! We’re waiting for her to have some more scans before they give her all her options, just hoping and praying that she will be ok.  I wish we could have a bit of luck come our way x


----------



## Pixies

Good luck for today ladies, seems today is a big day for so many of us, let us know how it went.    
        


I tested 2 days early on Sunday and got a BFN   
Bought my flight ticket for round two in April. My insem day will fall to Easter Sunday or Monday. It will be one holy baby  

Waiting for AF tomorrow - or a miracle.

Jules and Happyness have you tested yet? 
Kerry when is your day?


----------



## Kerry C

I'm due to start 15th ish x sending. You  

Good luck to everyone today scans testing or in waiting xx


----------



## MustBeMummy

Fingers crossed for you sarahella and lots of     for you. ^reiki


----------



## silverbird2

So sorry Pixies  

Lots of , Sarah.

Loopy - did you post this on another thread?  I'm sure I read that before about MIL unless there's 2 ladies with MILs with the same thing right now.  Either way, I'm very sorry and I do hope all turns out as well as it can in the end.

Had my CD14 scan today and am so disheartened and fed up that I honestly feel like just giving up. I hate this feeling.

Follies were 6mm last Wednesday, we should have expected quite a lot of growth by today ... but the biggest is just 9mm.  Exact words were "your ovaries aren't doing what they're supposed to be doing".

On top of that, the fluid she thought she'd spotted before is still there and was much clearer this time. It's not a blood vessel. She said it's either fluid in the tube or fluid underneath the tube (in which case it doesn't matter) or adhesions/scar tissue for some reason. She said she's just going to keep checking it at every scan before deciding what to do. She said I may need a laparoscopy at some point but she's going to keep an eye on it for the time being.

I am now on the injections daily instead of every other day. Next scan is Thursday morning and I am running out of excuses for work.

I am so fed up and angry.

I asked her why this was happening and she said it could be that this cycle the eggs were never going to do very well and that's why they're lagging, but now we're forcing them to do better and get bigger. She said it was good news they'd got bigger but my heart just sank when she said 9mm. 

We seem so close, yet so far. No idea what Thursday's scan will show now and I've got to go alone, as DH can't get any more time off.

Sorry for the down post, but I'm just sick of all this to be honest. We've been through such hell this past year with DH's horrific diagnosis and now we're here and we were all excited, but I've lost that excitement now as it just feels like it's never going to happen.  

I do hope the girlies who were testing today come on here with some lovely news.


----------



## MustBeMummy

Loopy13 my thoughts are with you for you MIL


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks MustBeMummy and silverbird2 for the kind words.

silverbird2 so sorry to hear your troubles, it must be so hard getting time off work - I'm fretting about taking time off for just one appointment! I hope everything works out with your follies in the end and you get to have the IUI  

AFM I rang the clinic and they can only fit me in today!!! OMG I'm soooo nervous, its like I never imagined this day coming. Any advice for a scan on CD2 I'm a bit worried about it tbh? I wouldn't care if AF wasn't here but the thought is freaking me out.  Any tips ladies? I've got a mad dash to uni too this evening so it should be eventful!! x


----------



## Sarahella

Thanks for the good luck wishes this morning. 
*Silverbird* sorry to hear about your follies - what injections are you on? 
*Loopy* good luck in your scan let us all know how you got on. 
*Pixies* sorry to hear about your BFN fx for that holy baby On round 2 
*Mustbe* *Hevaroo keep hot hot water bottle on  
KerryC another day closer to your next rollacoaster ride 
Jules how are you? 
Mrsm hope you're enjoying this lovely sunshine. How are you feeling? 
Melanie[b how are you? X
AFM- I've had my basting all went well Dh had 14 million strong swimmers so I've got everything crossed. Just sat on the sofa watching tv  that one of them make it. I've got my pessaries so will look forward to that tonight (have to do them twice a day) my OTD is 16th April it my dh birthday on 20th April what a fab birthday present a BFP would be.   
Sarah x*


----------



## HAPPINESSPLEASE

Hey girls didn't test early like I thought I would but just went to toilet and when I wiped there was watery brown goo.  Freaking out that the witch is on her way!!

Sarahella goodluck with your insemination and the 2ww.

Loopy13 so sorry to hear about your mil it's so sad but hopefully it'll work out.

Pixies sorry to hear about your bfn. You are doing the right thing by jumping in and getting started again. Good luck x

I hope everything is good with u other girls.


----------



## Sarahella

Hi happiness 
Sorry I missed you off my last post. Hope it snt your AF  
My IUI went well got everything crossed now.
Take care
Sarah x


----------



## hevaroo

evening ladies! hope you've all enjoyed the sunshine again! i'm sat again with my hot water bottle snuggled up with my pup.
loopy- so sorry to hear about your MIL, i hope eveything turns out ok.
sarahella- good luck with your 2ww!
pixies- i might not be over yet, i've heard of people getting a BFN when testing early and then getting a BFP on test day or after so fingers crossed!
kerryc- not long to wait, the weeks fly by so you'll be on your next cycle before you know it!
happiness- on my last cycle i had spotting for 3 days (never had it before), i felt like my AF was coming and i was right but it did cross my mind that it could be implantation so dont worry yet! 
silverbird- so sorry to hear you're feeling fed up, i know how you feel. i also felt excited a couple of months ago but since having our first failed iui i find it hard to feel positive and feel like it will never happen. you might just be having an 'off month' where you were never going to ovulate, that happened to me on our first cycle, i had 2 follies that didnt grow past 11mm. but last month i had one that grew to 20mm. i've read that alot of women have the odd month where they dont ovulate. i hope they grow in the next few days for you. 
lots of    and   to everyone! x


----------



## melanieb

heeeeeellloo ladies..
im so sorry that im not around to post lots of support for you all..    
Your all so busy   
Loopy - good luck with your scans.. i dont have a scan until day 10..then might have 1 other before basting and thats it.. all clinics really are different   
sarahella - How exciting now your on your 2ww!!!! are we still classed as PUPO even with IUI?? you rest as much as you can.. a few films and dh waiting on you hand and foot will most certainly end with a BFP x
happinessplease -      
pixies- sorry to hear your news hunny   
Hi to everyone else 
Im 3 days in, Af came 24th so i rang the clinic and they have booked me in for a scan day 10 (mon 2nd) and started menopur 75 yesterday... so thats it... just hope it grows my follies ready for iui sometime over easter.. another holy one   
melanieb x


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi all,

Pixies - sorry to hear of your BFN  

Happinessplease - fingers crossed the wicked witch stays away  

AFM - my wicked witch arrived in full force a few hours ago. Knew it was coming as have been spotting for days now. Going to take a break from ttc for at least a month while we think about what our next move will be.

Best of luck to everyone else!

xx


----------



## Jules13

Hi everyone,

Not been around for a few days, been too busy enjoying the sun and trying to take it easy.Seems like Ive missed a lot in the past few days!

Good luck to those who are waiting on follies to grow. Its weird how everyone seems to have slow growing follies just now. Hope the hot water bottles do the trick! Also good luck to those who are testing today and tomorrow. I was sorry to hear about Pixies bfn. Did AF come? 

I noticed that someone was asking after Hilly, well I spoke to her on another thread and shes doing well. Got her scan booked for Sat to find out whats going to happen with her cyst before her next IUI. Fingers crossed its nothing to worry about and she wont need an op.

As for me.... Its my test day today and Im afraid its a bfn. I tested yesterday (couldnt wait) and was gutted. I think I knew in the back of my mind that it would be negative anyway but just wanted to know either way. AF isnt here yet so I'll maybe wait a couple more days and do another test but Im not holding out much hope of it being positive. Ive got no symptoms at all, actually havent got any premenstrual symptoms either so its just a waiting game to see when AF turns up.

Hope you're all well x


----------



## Kerry C

Orrr Jules sending.   xxx


----------



## Jules13

Thanks Kerry x x


----------



## MustBeMummy

I hate all these B.F.N's


----------



## Sarahella

Hi jules
Sending you a   
Sarah x


----------



## MustBeMummy

Benn trying to catch up on the post ive missed but really must get to bed. Got to be up for a busy day tomorrow.

First of all we are now happily sitting in our lovely clean hotel room and i couldnt be more happy and relaxed now. Especially after an awful night last night. At half past midnight last night we had someone in our room changing our bed sheet as we had found bed bugs!! Oh it was awful so i didnt sleep vewry well. Was so shattered today i slept through my alarm to wake us for the hospital but luckily we arrived in time and i had time to take an opk, no smiley face .
I had my scan and i told her about out eventful night and i said we have both been concerned that my follicles hadnt grown. Even though i felt bloated and my ovaries felt like they were fit to burst. she said "hmmmm im not sure whats going on with these. But im going to get you to do a sample in a pot which i then had to go and out in a little room and wait for the nurse.
I saw the nurse go in the room where id put my pot and then i saw her come out and get another nurse. Then we were called through. by this time i was worrying as id no idea why they were checking my urine but i guess i should have known really.
As we walked in and sat down she said with a smile well...your ovulating!! I was sooo relieved i thought i would cry. We have both been worried about having to stay here longer or going home and back to work and having to come back here and then....well god knows what. So even though my follicle is 14mm im obviously ovulating so im going in tomorrow at 3pm for the iui!! i thought this day wouldnt come. So lots of      going on tomorrow. 

Hope you are all well and lots of luck and   to you all x


----------



## Kerry C

Sorry about ya bad night xx 

Whop whooo fingers crossed for you for 3pm xxx 

You got me itching now tehehe anyway night night don't let em bite you tonight hun xx


----------



## Milliemoos

Sorry to hear that Jules  

mustbemummy - best of luck for tomorrow


----------



## Jules13

Thanks girls  . Still no AF so I'll test again in a couple of days if its still not here.

Good luck to Mustbemummy. Hope today goes well for you  . You and Sarah will be on your 2ww together, how exciting! Hopefully we'll have some BFPs, its about time we had some!!!

xx


----------



## MustBeMummy

JUST **** and its negative. they wouldn't lie to us at the hospital would they?


----------



## MustBeMummy

That was meant to be p.o.a.s. Stupid phone lol. Panic over it says the lh surge can only be detected for 12 hours and its over that now. Phew just me being a worry wort. Roll on 3pm. Good luck and best wishes to all


----------



## Love2BaMum

Pixies so sorry to hear that you got a BFN hun, FC that you just tested too early.

Kerry C good luck for your next IUI.

Sarahella thanks for the good luck wishes. Hope you get a BFP for your DH’s birthday, 14 million strong swimmers that’s great! FC the 2ww passes quickly for you.

HAPPINESSPLEASE hope the witch stays away.

HAPPINESSPLEASE and hevaroo thank you both for the kind words about my MIL we are all really worried.

melanieb thanks for the good luck wishes, sending you lots of babydust for this cycle.

Milliemoos so sorry to hear that the witch arrived hun.

Jules13 hope you just tested too early and that the witch stays away.

MustBeMummy can’t believe you had bed bugs but massive yay for ov hun wishing you the very best of luck for IUI today. I’m sure it will be fine hun, the hospital wouldn’t lie to you.

AFM my baseline scan went well and I started my first injection last night ekk! I’m taking supercur and gofal (please ignore the spelling).  I’m feeling so excited and +ve at the moment and its great to feel like I’m actually doing something.  I’ve got my second scan on Monday x


----------



## HAPPINESSPLEASE

Hello everyone what gorgeous weather we are having, unfortunately I'm not getting the benefit of it as I've been in bed since Sunday with ear and throat infection ( its b some fun if I had bed bugs mustbmummy!) Good luck with your insemination and relax and take it easy afterwards x

Milliemoos and jules13 so sorry to hear about your negatives, think I'll b joining you, so scared to do a test and my test day is tomorrow. Still a bit of very watery brown when I wipe and every time I go to toilet I expect to c the witch but then can she come if you are using pessaries??

Good luck to all you othe girls whatever stage you are at


----------



## Mrs.M

Hiya ladies

Hope you're all well.

*Jules*, so sorry to hear about your BFN. Hope you're ok.  What is the next step for you now hun?

*Happinessplease*, i really hope AF stays away for you. Fingers crossed. I was wondering about the effect of the pessaries on AF too...anyone know? Do you get any side effects from the pessaries? I've been getting lots of achy mild period type pains, but nothing I can't cope with.

*Silverbird*, really sorry to hear about how you're feeling. Now they've upped your dosage hopefully those follicles will get a move on. We can all completely empathise with you, this TTC business is really hard & such an emotional rollercoaster. I was so disheartened when it seemed my follicles weren't growing...and then all of sudden they were ready. Do you normally have long cycles...this is the reason they said mine were responding slowly. I also had to go to scans alone because hubby had to work, and honestly it's not bad or lonely because the nurses were really lovely. FC for your next scan. We're all here for you.  xxx

*Loopy*, so sorry to hear about your MIL. Really good news that you've started your IUI cycle though. Hopefully some good news will be coming your way soon honey. How did you find the your first injection?

*Pixies*,  really sorry it's a BFN 

*Mustbemummy*, sending loads of  &  for today. Bet you'll be glad to be sleeping in your own bed again tonight! Take it easy for afew days. (Although this gets boring...i'm 1 week into the 2ww & abit fed up of chick flicks!)

*Milliemoos*, sorry AF arrived. What are your options now hun? 

*Melanieb*, good luck growing those follicles, if you haven't already then deffinately invest in a hot water bottle!

*Hevaroo * how's things with u? And what kind of pup do you have?

*Sarahella*, how are you feeling since your IUI? Isn't it frustrating not knowing what's happening inside your body? Sending you loads of 

AFM, a week tomorrow since my IUI. Symptom spotting like mad but have this deep down feeling that it hasn't worked. At least i'm preparing myself for the worse. Well, i'm gonna go out in the sun i think! Sending you ladies loads of  infact, could probably do with abit myself!


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi Mrsm84 thanks for the kind words.  I found the first injection ok, I was a bit worried that I wouldn't be able to do it but it went surprisingly well.  I'm not looking forward to doing two injections tonight though the one was enough! Can you get side effects from the drugs? i'm really hoping we'll have some good news soon, I think we could all do with some.

I really hope that the IUI has worked for you hun and I hope that the next week passes quickly and you get your BFP.  I'm feeling really +ve at the moment but I know that will change once I'm in the 2ww. Sending you lots of positive energy     enjoy the sun x


----------



## HAPPINESSPLEASE

Oh my God, just took a pregnancy test and it was positive!! I'm freaking out, husband coming home with another test. Could it b wrong? I'm a day early to test. Oh my, oh my. Please let it b true


----------



## Love2BaMum

HAPPINESSPLEASE massive congratulations hun, wonderful to see a BFP announcement   x


----------



## Kerry C

Omg so hope it is a BFP xxxxx


----------



## HAPPINESSPLEASE

Kerry and loopy I really hope it's really a positive. Been reading on here about positives that turn out to be wrong. Please, please let it b me and dhs turn


----------



## Sarahella

Happiness congrats on your BFP I'm sure it can't be wrong    look after that precious cargo! 
Loopy - well done on your first injection it'll be plain sailing now on the first is the worse. 
Mustbe hope your iui went ok - rest and relax for a few days  
Silver bird hope you're felling better today  
Mrsm sendin you lots  of    x you are right it is weird wondering what's happening inside my body I'm analysing every twinge  
Milliemoos sorry you got a BFN  
Melanieb the hot water bottle is def worth it  

Hi to hevaroo, kerry & jules, hope you are all ok. 

AFM had a very nice relaxing day. My dh took the morning off, made me breakfast in bed and we thought we'd help with the process of ttc and had a lazy morning   !! I'm  taking it easy today back to work just for a few hours tomorrow night. Hoping this waiting game goes fast. I actually have a 3ww as my OTD is 16th April (which is 3weeks from IUI) am gutted it's another week but it makes sense as my AF is due on 13th and I had my IUI on cd10 I normally have a 29day cycle so all the figures add up! 
Look forward to hearing all about your days events.
Sarah x


----------



## Mrs.M

Happiness, *CONGRATULATIONS!!! * It's about time this thread had some good news. Really pleased for you hun xxx


----------



## Jopo

Happinessplease.... I am SO pleased for you.... it brought a little tear to my eye    False positives are very rare, so I hope your repeat test gives you the same answer.

Jules.... so sorry about the negative test. Don't give up yet!

I admit, I tested today and it is only day 6.  But I had a single test stick in the cupboard and I couldn't resist....

Jopo


----------



## hevaroo

happiness- thats fantastic news! really pleased for you, gives me a bit more hope to see that we can get BFP's 
jules- sorry about your BFN, i know how disappointing it is 
mrsm84- hope you're coping ok with your 2ww! mine went quite fast to be honest but i'd convinced myself from the start that it hadnt worked and i never got to the full 2 weeks before AF came. i have a standard poodle (big one).
mustbemummy- hope your iui went well and you feel a bit more positive now 

hope everyone else is ok.

AFM- only 2 days till scan day, hope it'll be good news. i've had some horrid pains in my stomach and chest for the last 4 days, thinking it might be a side effect of clomid? hoping it goes soon as i dont like going to the doctors! 

lots of   for everyone xx


----------



## MustBeMummy

Oh HAPPINESSPLEASE congrats on your   what wonderful news.

Im rubbish at keeping up with names and whos doing what and at what stage we all are. My brain cant process too many things all at once. When i learn one bit of info it means another bit falls out!  

I hope everyones two weeks wait go quickly and everyone is nice and relaxed and healthy. I guess im now on the 2 week wait.
Will spare you the details but the insemination went well. I did have a bad tummy ache for a couple of hourse after but i came back to hotel and laid in bed and felll asleep again! We are traveling back tomorrow so we will have a nice breakfast and then head back to the station.

The nurses said to take it easy for two weeks but im back at work on thursday ive already taken a week off for this.... worrying now  
I so want this to work although i know it probably wont first time. Ive had a bit of spotting since the iui but i think thats normal isnt it.


----------



## MustBeMummy

Jopo said:


> Happinessplease.... I am SO pleased for you.... it brought a little tear to my eye  False positives are very rare, so I hope your repeat test gives you the same answer.
> 
> Jules.... so sorry about the negative test. Don't give up yet!
> 
> I admit, I tested today and it is only day 6. But I had a single test stick in the cupboard and I couldn't resist....
> 
> Jopo


Soooooooo... what did it say?


----------



## Kerry C

I know what you meanabout keeping up with everyone  

After my IUI I was advised to put feet up for the rest of the day and all back to normal the day. After  

Xxxx
Hope everyone is well and we got a BFP whop whoo that's given me hope xxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Sarahella I hope the 3ww passes quickly for you.  I am already driving myself mad, wishing the days away and I’m only on cd4 god help me when I get to the 2ww!!! I did two injections last night which were fine just nice to be doing something.

Jopo can’t believe you tested on day 6 lol it does drive you mad though doesn’t it? Good luck for testing on your OTD.
hevaroo good luck with your scan I hope it all goes well.

MustBeMummy glad to hear that the insemination went well hun.  When I have mine done I’m only taking that day off and I’ll be back in work the next day although I’m hoping that the insemination might fall on good Friday so I’ll be off that day and won’t be back in work until the following Tuesday because of Easter which would be ideal.

Kerry C how are you doing?

Ladies this may be a stupid question but is it ok to keep dtd up until insemination? Just wanted to check as I don’t want to mess this cycle up.

Also have you had any side effects from the drugs? I’m having trouble sleeping and I also feel sick, not as if I’m going to be sick but like my stomach is empty and I’m starving kind of sick feeling.  I’m also thirsty is this normal?? x


----------



## Jopo

Hi MustBeMummy

Soooooooo... what did it say?

Negative of course :-( Bound to be on day 6

Jo


----------



## Pixies

So much going on here, sorry I can't keep up. 

Happyness a massive congratulations on your BFP!! Well done!      

Jopo you made me laugh, day 6!   Worse then me! I think the implantation happens between day 7-12. But I understand 2ww is sooooo difficult. I'm already making lots of plans for my next one and hope it will be easier.

Good luck to all the ladies in waiting, I hope you can give us some more good news soon. 

Jules, so sorry to hear about your BFN.      Mine was too, roll on April.

x


----------



## Kerry C

Pixies sending you   xxx when are u due mine is about 15th Xxx


----------



## MustBeMummy

Pixies said:


> So much going on here, sorry I can't keep up.
> 
> Happyness a massive congratulations on your BFP!! Well done!
> 
> Jopo you made me laugh, day 6!  Worse then me!_* I think the implantation happens between day 7-12.*_ But I understand 2ww is sooooo difficult. I'm already making lots of plans for my next one and hope it will be easier.
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies in waiting, I hope you can give us some more good news soon.
> 
> Jules, so sorry to hear about your BFN.   Mine was too, roll on April.
> 
> x


Ahhh Didnt know that. Doh i sound stupid now.


----------



## MustBeMummy

Hello Everyone! 

Ahhh Finaly home! We left our hotel at about 10.45. We got the under ground but had to change trains because someone was under the train in east ham so our train couldnt go any further! (i think we r jinxed lol) had to get hubby to help me with my case up all the bloody stairs when we had to change trains and had stinking headache so im soo slad to be home.

Hoping everyone is well and enjoying the sunshine. Back to work tomorrow for me  but hubby has said he will look after me and i only work 9 til 2 so will rest in the afternoons. Does anyone know if there is anything i should be doing now. Ive been told to eat healthy and take care. So im going to avoid coffee and i dont really drink anyway. Gotta eat more fruit and veg and ive been taking folic acid for a while now.

Any tips?


----------



## Kerry C

Hiya glad you got back ok and the main thing is just to take it easy there is noting else you can do but wait   

Xxx


----------



## HAPPINESSPLEASE

Girls thanks so much for all your congrats. Took another test at work today and it was positive too but my clinic want me to do another one in the morning and then phone them with the results, mental! Anyway if it is indeed true and I am pregnant well all I can say is there is hope for everyone. I did not think this time last year that I'd b at the position I am at now. There have been that many days of tears and complete depression at the world but when I started treatment I was relaxed and didn't want to b too positive and I've shocked myself at how strong I can b and I think all us woman are. Never give up hope, your time is just around the corner


----------



## melanieb

Just a quick post
HAPPINESSPLEASE - yipppppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee congratulations hunny fantastic news   
x


----------



## Kerry C

Congrats to you both. Whop whoooo xxxx please keep in touch and let us know how you get on xxxx


----------



## Pixies

Mustbemummy all you can do is wait and try to relax. Drink lots of water. I love Zita West relaxation CDs. There is one about conception which is about visualizing growing the follies, releasing the egg up until implantation. 
I just ordered the one for IVF, as it has a 2ww relaxation on it. I haven't listened to this one yet, but I wish I had it 2 weeks ago. 

Kerry you mean the basting day? Probably the 9th or 10th. How comes your is on the 15th? Sorry don't mean to be nosy. 
I feel a bit more prepared and relaxed the second time around as I know what to expect. Although DH is not coming with me this time, just not enough holidays. We will be apart for Easter but we just have to get on with it.  

xx


----------



## Kerry C

Sorry pixies. I'm due to start my next cycle then mid April x x


----------



## Love2BaMum

Pixies so sorry to hear that you had a BFN hun good luck with your next try in April.

MustBeMummy glad to hear you are back home, hope work is ok today but at least you won’t be there for long.  I’m just taking pregnacare multi vitamin with folic acid, trying to drink lots of water and eating more protein and avoiding all alcohol but that’s about it. Good luck. Like Pixies I have just ordered the Zita West CD as I’m having trouble sleeping so thought it might help me relax especially in the 2ww.

HAPPINESSPLEASE massive congrats hun you must be over the moon! Great to hear an IUI success story.

AFM nothing much new just counting down the days until Monday for my next scan.  Can I ask what is the ideal number of follies to have and also what size? And how thick should your lining be for optimal success? Also what is the ideal post wash for sperm? My DH has low morphology so I’m worrying we won’t have many to put back in. 

Thanks ladiesx


----------



## MustBeMummy

I only know that i was told they like the lining to be 8mm, I was told AT LEAST 14MM for my follicle but i think they like it to me more like 18/19mm but dont quote me on that. Im not certain about number of follies i know they dont like too many because there is a chance of multiple births but they usually try and concententrate on one lead follicle.


----------



## Jopo

Hi,

My clinic looks for follicles to be at least 17mm before they give the treatment.  And they are happy with 1 or 2 of that size, but any more and they would be concerned about the risk of multiple births. I had 2 follicles 18mm+ and several quite a lot smaller so they went ahead with my IUI.

I took my second pregnancy test today - day 8 .  Still negative of course, but it puts my mind at rest!  I feel like my period might be starting though, which is depressing.  I'll keep on testing until it it turns positive or until my period starts.

Jopo


----------



## Kerry C

Hi Jopo can I just ask why are you testing so early ?? Xx


----------



## Jopo

Kerry, because I can't bear the uncertainty!  At least a negative test gives me the certainty that I'm not pregnant yet. 

I'm a very black and white person - the many shades of grey in this entire process stress me out a great deal!  Right now I'm worried about next week.... I'm due to go to ireland on Weds 4th. However, if I'm not preggers, that is the ONLY day I will be able to get a scan at the hospital (they only scan mon/weds/fri, between 8.30-9.30am, next friday is bank holiday, and if I start my period, the earliest I can call is Monday so I miss Monday's time window too).  So I haven't booked my flight to Dublin yet, nor hired the car.  I could move it to the 5th but I don't want to be flying back late on the evening before good friday.    People at work are trying to book other meetings with me next week, but I have to leave both 4th and 5th totally open for the trip to Dublin!

....all that worry and fretting about one scan which I might not even need.  

Give me a fixed plan any day over this uncertainty....

Jopo


----------



## Hopefully Soon

Can I join on here please?  Due to start my first IUI cycle in April at start of my next cycle (hopefully next week).  I have the kit at home and waiting for AF before having baseline scan and injecting menopur daily.

Looking to join for support with those going through the same!


Gail x


----------



## MustBeMummy

Ahhh jupo what a nitemare!!!

Welcome hopefullysoon. You're definitely in the right place for support and sharing


----------



## MustBeMummy

Sorry jopo not jupo. Darn phone again


----------



## Love2BaMum

Jopo can't believe you're testing so early   but I'm the same I've very black and white I hate not knowing - I like a plan!

MustBeMummy thanks for the info, how are you doing?

Hopefully Soon welcome to the board, I hope AF turns up on time so that you can get started.  I'm on my first IUI so new to all this too but its been fine so far, going for my 2nd scan on Monday to see how things are progressing.

Ladies I asked my doctor when the 3rd scan is likely to be after Monday and she said wed-fri but that's only if I need another one.  Has anyone else only had two scans and then gone onto have IUI? I thought I would have a minimum of 3 and if she tells me to take the trigger on Monday insemination is likely to be on Wed which is only CD11 is that too early?? 

*TMI warning* I seemed to have a lot of CM last night is this normal? Also wondering if this means that I'm apporaching ov so that the trigger is likely to be Monday? Any thoughts would be really appreciated x


----------



## Kerry C

Hi Loopy here was my tratment plan and good morning ladies xxx 

My treatment was – 

CD1 call clinic 
CD2 bloods & scan suprecur injection (50ul)
CD3 suprecur injection & FSH Injection 100ul
CD4 suprecur injection & FSH Injection100ul
CD5 suprecur injection & FSH Injection50ul
CD6 suprecur injection & FSH Injection50ul 
CD7 suprecur injection & FSH Injection50ul
CD8 suprecur injection & FSH Injection50ul
CD9 Bloods & Scan (to check size) - suprecur injection & FSH Injection50ul
CD10 suprecur injection & FSH Injection50ul
CD 11 suprecur injection & FSH Injection50ul
CD12 Late night injection (8.50pm)
CD13 nothing 
CD14 Insemination (10.50am)
CD15 Nothing !
CD16 – 28- Luteal Support with progesterone gel
CD28 Pregnancy test ( blood test )

But I had to carry on injections CD9 for an extra 2 days as follicles were not large enough  so my cycle that mth was 30 days !!

Xxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks KerryC can't wait for Monday now   x


----------



## Sarahella

hi everyone hope youre all ok and welcome *hopefullysoon*
Loopy my treatment was :
CD2 - CD8 Menopur injections 150units
CD8 - morning Follicle scan (result - 3 follies - 16.5, 10 & 8mm)
CD9 - Follicle scan (result - 3 follies - 19.5,14 & 10mm)
CD9 - Ovitrelle trigger injection at 8pm
CD11- IUI 1pm
OTD - 16th April

Hope this helps but remember all our bodies are different so all our protocols will be too. 
Mustbe - hows your 2ww going?  

Hi to everyone one else 
sarah x


----------



## Love2BaMum

Sarahella thanks for the info.

Ladies can I ask if any of you felt bloated? I'm feeling relaly bloated today, hope this is normal.
Also can anyone answer my earlier CM question?

Thanks! x


----------



## Sarahella

Hi loopy

I felt bloated but didnt notice the CM at all. Im on pessaries now and notice a change there but I was told by the nurse that would be the outer shell of the pessary mmmmmm delightfull things we put up with eh

sarah x


----------



## MustBeMummy

Hiya loopy13 Im not so bad thanks. Wanting the days to go a bit quicker but hey ho.

CM is produced when you r approaching ovulation. I was googling signs of ovulation and this one came up every time.


----------



## MustBeMummy

Hiya Sarahella. how r u? The 2ww is......slow! Wishing it away at the moment and trying so hard not to day dream and get carried away at the mo. Its only been 3 days and im now starting to get fed up lol I will be rocking in the corner by the end haha


----------



## Sarahella

Hi Mustbe,

I know what you mean about time seeming to stand still. I'm on a 3ww so feel like the clock isn't moving! When is your OTD?

Sarah x


----------



## MustBeMummy

My iui was the 27th so if ive worked it out right its the 10th. You?


----------



## MustBeMummy

I keep gettin butterflies in my tummy I dont think its coz I let myself get excited coz I try not to do that. But every now and again I just feel my tummy go funny. 
Before we started treatment I found out that one of my colleagues that not been back from maternity leave that long, is pregnant again. I got in today only to find out that another girl (who I don't really like lol) is pregnant too! It's so frustrating! I feel like everyone is having babies but me!


----------



## Hopefully Soon

MustBeMummy, best of luck with your treatment and hopefully the butterflies are doing nice things and making the treatment successful.

I am still waiting on AF but on holiday from work now for a week so hoping it will come along this week. 

Had a difficult day today as one of my close friends had her baby this morning.  We used to be really close and I was her bridesmaid years ago, we have lost touch a bit (I moved from Edinburgh to Newcastle then she moved to Bristol).  She was due to start cloud last year but found out she was preggers before she could start the treatment. She had a little boy after a fairly short labour 7lb 14ozs.  As pleased as I am for them, it made me a little upset. Hubby working away tonight so have far too much time to think to myself!

Fingers crossed we will have many many BFP this month!!!


----------



## Sarahella

Mustbe

Did your clinic not tell your you OTD? Mine is a 3 ww as I had my IUI early in my cycle my AF is due on Friday 13th so not sure if that's good or bad luck?
I know what you mean about everyone falling pregnant around you. I currently have quote a few clients who are pregnant and it's so hard to put a front on and say how happy you are for them especially when 3 of them didn't even plan to have anymore. Life is very unfair sometimes.
Sarah x


----------



## MustBeMummy

They just said to do a hpt in two weeks time. I nearly bought one today and thought better of it in case I jinx it. I'm going to just try and wait for AF to show up.


----------



## Sarahella

That's probably a good idea take temptation away. When is your AF due?
Sarah x


----------



## MustBeMummy

hmm well last cycle was 37 days i was over a week late i should have come on the 1st of march and i came on the 10th so i guess around the 10th im due i guess unless im late again.


----------



## Sarahella

How frustrating the female body is  
Keep everything crossed      

Take care and have a good weekend.
Sarah x


----------



## Jopo

Loopy13.... the number of scan you have will depend on the follicle size.  Here's how my clinic does it:

You will have a first scan before you start taking the drugs.

Then you have a second scan to check the follicle sizes - if the follicles are suitable, then you will inject an ovulation drug and go for IUI 36 hours later. No further scans are necessary. 

If on the second scan the follicles aren't big enough, then you inject another 2-3 days and return for a 3rd scan.  They can repeat this process every 2-3 days until the follicles are big enough or they decide you've taken enough of the drugs and you should stop without the IUI that cycle.

Lots of clear CM (like egg white) is definitely a sign that ovulation is approaching - this is normal.  

Jo


----------



## kittykat28

Hi all it has been ages sinse I have been on hear, I have been trying to just deal with it solo with the support for my wonderful hubby but he is a bloke and I think unless you have Eden through this it is impossible to know what we put ourselves through each cycle.

I was having my 3rd cycle but it all went wrong on Friday, went for a scan too be told my follicles were smaller that before so they stopped treatment, I have now just come on and am thinking to ring on monday and start again, I normally have a break but I just want to keep going at the mo. I am trying not to think about my options if iui doesn't work, I don't get ivf on the NHL because one of my blood results to do with my egg reserves is very very low  so my options are private ivf or look at adoption!!!!

Sorry I have gone on for a while guess I struggling at the moment, I really don't want to give up yet as I still have too chances and who knows  

PLEASE HELP ME    

Having issues with spell check so sorry for all the errors.


----------



## MustBeMummy

If its something you really want you will NEVER give up!

This is only my first cycle so i dont yet know what it feels like to get a bfn (although the way i feel at the moment im sure i will do soon) so i cant exactly understand how you feel. But i can relate to the fact that you want to keep going and carry straight on. I would be the same. Because we have just spent loads on this cycle so we wont be able to afford to carry straight on and then as we are at the hospital in london hubby has already said that we r not going anywhere near london at any point around the olympics!!!!


----------



## Kerry C

Hi ladies xX

Kitty if there is something you want you have to grab with both hands x x really hope you are feeling a bit better.

How is everyone getting on sorry I feel a bit out of it as not on treatment :-( 

AFM just had mates round with there 7 mth old baby and I got lots of cuddles  I just want what they have why so hard :-(  xx 

Sending lots of


----------



## MustBeMummy

Aww Kerry your still in the loop  Are you waiting for the next AF to come? 
It is horrible seeing others all happy with babies.  I work in an opticians and a patient came in with her grandson. He had the most adorable little face smiling in his buggy. I just thought to myself why isn't it everyone else having babies and not me


----------



## Kerry C

Hi Mustbe yeah due to start round 2 due 15th xxx


----------



## melanieb

morning!
Mustbemummy and sarahella - wishing you lots of     now your counting down the days xx
loopy - exactly the same happening to me... i have my scan booked for day 10 tomorrow same as you and also had cm today.. i was thinking that they would scan me tomorrow and then a further scan midweek followed by basting fri/sat.. but if cm means ovulation maybe it will happen earlier?   
hi newbies x
much love ladies 
melanieb x


----------



## MustBeMummy

Hey melanieb how r you?

Felling really pesimistic today, ive had a real stomach ache and i just keep thinking it hasnt worked 
I feel torn between trying to stay positive and trying not to get my hopes up too much but now i just feel nothing. Like it hasnt worked and we will have to go through all this again


----------



## Mrs.M

Mustbemummy, I feel exactly the same. I'm just a few days ahead of you i think. My 2ww is up on wednesday...but the clinic advised a 3ww so I'm torn as when to test. Yesterday I felt really positive. Today I feel like it absolutely hasn't worked & also feels like AF is on the way (although this is also supposed to be an early pregnany sign so who bloody knows!!) I just wish I knew one way or the other!

Hope the rest of you ladies are well & time is passing quickly for you. xxx


----------



## MustBeMummy

Glad I'm not the only one then! Feel right sick now with tummy. I'm going to try not to test. My otd is the 10th but I'm at work that day so if/ when its a bfn I will just want to cry all day so I might just wait for AF  to turn up


----------



## Kerry C

Orrrr ladies I know how you feel and just wish I can say that would make all this go faster xx thinking of you all xx


----------



## melanieb

Mustbemummy- it's just all part of the cycle... U will have good and bad days but it doesn't mean that you won't get your bfp... Ive got all my fingers and toes crossed for u hunny xxx


----------



## MustBeMummy

melanieb said:


> Mustbemummy- it's just all part of the cycle... U will have good and bad days but it doesn't mean that you won't get your bfp... Ive got all my fingers and toes crossed for u hunny xxx


Thank you


----------



## MustBeMummy

melanieb said:


> morning!
> Mustbemummy and sarahella - wishing you lots of   now your counting down the days xx
> loopy - exactly the same happening to me... i have my scan booked for day 10 tomorrow same as you and also had cm today.. i was thinking that they would scan me tomorrow and then a further scan midweek followed by basting fri/sat.. but if cm means ovulation maybe it will happen earlier?
> hi newbies x
> much love ladies
> melanieb x


Good luck with your scan tomorrow. Im off tomorrow so will pop on here incase you update us


----------



## Sarahella

Melaniebe- good luck on your scan today hope those follies have grown   

Hi to all you other lovely ladies - will do personals later as I'm short on time today.

Sending you all lots of   and  

Sarah x


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi ladies well I'm sat waiting for my 2nd scan the clinic is already running 30 mins late! Ohhh can't wait to know how things are going keep ur FC for me ladies x


----------



## Sarahella

Hi loopy,
Sending you lots of  for your scan.   let us know how them follies are  

Sarah x


----------



## melanieb

Messaging on my phone so I hope this works! Good luck loopy thinking of u! I'm nearly at our clinic now so we will b able to compare later!!  

Morning all 

MelanieB x


----------



## Love2BaMum

melanieb wishing you the very nest of luck for your scan hun.

sarahella thanks for the message of support hun.

Well I had my scan and nothing much to report really, I don't think my follies are doing much at the moment so she has upped my dosage and I've got to go back again on Thursday for another scan.  The doctor says that I'm on the lowest dose of stimms as she's worried to give me too much as I've got so many follies and she says they only want one or two not 10 or 12 so she would rather do it slowly. I suppose that's a good thing really.  Sojust have to wait until Thursday now to see what they say, I'm really hoping I'll have the basting over the Easter weekend so that I don't have to take anymore time off work.  Not sure hot I'm going to get the time off on Thursday yet, I might have to book half days holiday.

Good luck to everyone where every you are in your cycle     x


----------



## melanieb

Hi loopy
I do feel for u Hun but at least they can increase the dose. Wishing u all the best for Thursday. X
I had my scan. The sonographer said they don't like more than 3 follies and I had 3! So I was quite excited until the nurse (who did our consents) had a word with the consultant who said that she was a bit worried about me have 3 follies! Awaiting the results of my bloods.. Which they will discuss at lunchtime and ring me with a plan of action this afternoon.. So it could be cancelled   
Will try and be positive.
MelanieB x


----------



## Love2BaMum

Melanieb I really hope the phone call this afternoon brings good news, keep us posted x


----------



## MustBeMummy

Hello everyone. 

I had my iui on tuesday the 27th (in other posts ive written wednesday the 27th and then realised it was the tuesday not wednesday, that whole week was stressful and i cant remember what day was what!)

So i am currently 6dpiui (?) my tummy has felt very strange ever since and i know in my heart its just becoz im thinking about it too much. But im tryign so hard not to get my hopes up as its only our first time and hubby SA was a bit lazy.
My otd is tuesday the 10th i dont want to test on that day as its a day when im at work and when i see that result i will just want to cry all day. I could do it the day before as im off that day. But although its only one day i dont want to do it early. The biggest part of me doesnt want to test at all and just wait for AF to show....but then if that comes on a work day i will be a mess. 
I want to be able to be in the right mind set so that when it does come i i can be strong and just say it wasnt our turn onto the next try.

How can i do that?


----------



## Love2BaMum

Ladies do you think I should start using a hot water bottle or wait and see if the increase in stimms help? x


----------



## Mrs.M

Use a hot water bottle Loopy deffinately! I'm sure it helped mine grow. They went from 10mm to 17.5mm in 2 days and I'm sure the hot water bottle was responsible! Don't worry about them being slow, mine seemed to take forever, it was cycle day 18 when I had my IUI. Good luck hun xxxxxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi MrsM thanks for the reponse its made me feel a little better  
I was just worried about the hot water plus the increase in stimms making them grow too much and i don't want to jeopardise my chances this cycle x


----------



## Jopo

My period has started  :-(  I have been expecting it.

I'm really frustrated that I now have to skip a cycle because of Easter.the clinic is not doing any scans at all this week. At my age this is really real ly frustrating

Jo


----------



## Love2BaMum

Jopo so very soryy hun   x


----------



## Mrs.M

Jopo, i'm am so sorry   It's really rubbish that your clinic aren't doing any scans this week. It's not like we can plan a period. Sending you loads of   &   for your next cycle. I think my AF might be just around the corner too so i'll be joining you in what feels like forever waiting for the next chance.

Loopy, they also upped my dose of injections around the time I started using the hot water bottle and it didn't overstimmulate me so I'm sure you'll be fine honey!

Only 2 days till my 2ww is over, however i'm sure AF is on the way   

Hope the rest of you ladies are well xxxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

mrsm thanks again hun. FC the witch stays away for you hun   x


----------



## MustBeMummy

Im sorry Jopo.
My hubby has said we cant try agains straight away if this one fails. Cant do it over easter. we go away for our first anniversary so we cant doit then. And hubby says hes not going anywhere near london while the olympics are going on!!. 
I can only imagine how frustrating it must be. I know and always knew that once we started i just wanted to keep going! I dont want to hang about! so i hear you there.


----------



## melanieb

jopo - sorry to hear your news hunny.. x
           
frustrated..    cancelled!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
3 follies but they're worried about a multiple pregnancy. so im going to go with a natural cycle next month. 
whats another month when ive waited all these years?! but still a bit miffed i tried explaining that with my past history i have fantastic eggs/embryos but due to fibroids etc its the implantation bit thats the problem but they wont have any of it. i cant have my fibroid removed because of the surgery ive already had which will cause too much scar tissue etc so im stuffed all roads.. im really tired of it all.. fitting it in to daily life.. stressing over it all.. ive seen most colleagues/friends/family have not just one but two children now... GIVE ME A BREAK!!!!
anyway .. and i mean this sincerely.. i really do wish u all well on your cycles and i'll pop back to look at all your bfp's. 
much love
melanieb x


----------



## MustBeMummy

Sorry melanieb


----------



## melanieb

thank u x


----------



## Love2BaMum

Really sorry melaineb I can totally understand ur frustration hun. I hope things work out with a natural cycle keeping my FC for u x


----------



## MustBeMummy

Im now watching the last 2 obem that i recorded while we were in london. Why do i do it to myself??


----------



## Mrs.M

Melanieb, really sorry hun. That is so rubbish that they've cancelled your cycle. They should have let you have a say in it. Other clinics are happy to proceed with 3 follies. Hope you're ok & best luck for your next cycle.

Mustbe, obem is not a good idea, it's too emotional! I know because i'm a midwife and at the minute, sometimes going to work is really hard!  Also, i'm convinced AF is going to arrive on my 12hour shift tomorrow!

Sarahella, how's your 2ww going? Any symptoms?

Kerry, not long for you now, at least you can say you're starting again _this month_!

x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## MustBeMummy

aww that and a 12 hours shift would be a nitemare! Are you due tomorrow or are you just feeling a bit deflated?

God it must be awful for you going to work with all those babies..


----------



## Mrs.M

Well i never normally know when im due because of the PCOS, which makes my cycles really long - because i don't normally ovulate. But because I know i ovulated this cycle, my period would be due wednesday time. Just hoping it stays away but i'm sure i can feel it coming!! I didn't expect IUI to work first time, but i'm not ready for it to be over yet either. Just wish I knew one way or the other! The 2ww is horrid! Hope yours is nice and quick for you!

xxxxx


----------



## Jules13

Hi everyone!

Sorry Ive not been around much. When AF came last week I went on a massive downer and it was made worse when my clinic decided to cancel my next cycle cos it was gonna fall on the easter holidays. I was gutted so we decided to get away for a few days for a break  but now Im home & Ive just spent some time catching up with posts and its amazing how much stuff you miss out on when you're not on here every day! 

Firstly, MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS to happiness  This has gave me the hope that I thought Id lost. Wonderful news 

Also   to those who are still on the 2ww and will be testing soon. Its so hard to stay patient so you're all doing well!

Lots of luck to those who are about to start soon too. Im gonna be in limbo this month just waiting for my next (and last) cycle to start in May but I'll still be popping in to keep up with all the gossip!

jules x x


----------



## Sarahella

Hi Mrsm I really hope your AF doesn't show   it must be so tough on you being a midwife. When is you OTD?  

Jules sorry your clinic cancelled due to Easter hope you ad a nice break and you can get some  Ready for your next cycle. 

Melaniebe - sorry about your cycle being cancelled hope you're ok sending you  
Mustbe-how are you? Whens your OTD? Hopefully you'll get a BFP this cycle so you won't have the wait.    

Loopy - hope you are ok. Did they tell you the size of your follicles?  

Jopo - sorry to hear your news  

KerryC- how are you?  

Sending lots of   and   to all you other ladies.

Sarah x


----------



## Jules13

Hi sarah, its just so frustrating to have a cycle cancelled because of the clinic closing for holidays but I guess theres not much I can do about that other than sit back and be patient for another month.

Hows things going on your 2ww? x


----------



## MustBeMummy

Jules13 said:


> Hi sarah, its just so frustrating to have a cycle cancelled because of the clinic closing for holidays but I guess theres not much I can do about that other than sit back and be patient for another month.
> 
> Hows things going on your 2ww? x


Does this mean you lose a cycle??!!


----------



## Love2BaMum

Sarahella no they didn't tell me the size just said that nothing much had happened. I could see them on the scan and it looked like there were a few of them. Think they are worried about me producing too many so they are taking it slow. I really hope Thursday brings better news, my PMA has taken a bit if a nosedive today. I know it's silly as its early days but I'm just so anxious for things to work out.

How are things with u? X


----------



## Jules13

Hi Mustbe,

No I wont lose a cycle, I still get 3 shots but my clinic is closing over easter so it means instead of getting my third one in April Ill now need to wait until May. grrrrrrr!

Hows things with you?


----------



## MustBeMummy

Jules13 said:


> Hi Mustbe,
> 
> No I wont lose a cycle, I still get 3 shots but my clinic is closing over easter so it means instead of getting my third one in April Ill now need to wait until May. grrrrrrr!
> 
> Hows things with you?


Ahh i was ready to be outraged lol still sucks though. I hate waiting. Patience has never been one of my strong points.
Im ok thanks. Getting impatient now. It was my day off today so was home alone all day. Was very tempted to test even though im only 6dpiui just so i could get used to seeing the negative resut.


----------



## Jules13

Hey positive thinking ok!! 

I know what you're going through and its the longest 2 weeks ever! Do you feel the same or do you feel any different? Its so hard not to symptom spot and even harder when you know that the tiniest symptom could mean loadsa things!!! Just be positive, we're all hoping and   for you!


----------



## Sarahella

Hi jules- I bet it s frustrating if it's not one thing it's another dam Easter holidays!!   

Hi loopy -  ask them about the sizes and how many as they should concentrate on a lead follicle. its normal to be anxious you would think all us ladies on here would be used to waiting, frustration etc but I don't know about you lot but it never gets any easier where baby making is concerned. 

Sarah x


----------



## silverbird2

Hi everybody

So sorry I've been AWOL.  I had a really, really, really slow-growing follie and it was utterly depressing going to so many scans and not having it progress much.  I was told this can sometimes happen to some women - the injections will actually slow the whole process down.  There was nothing to do but be patient, but it was so difficult when time was ticking on and I wasn't sure if the follie was going to get anywhere or not.  Plus, they'd spotted some fluid and weren't sure if it was blocking my tube or not.

After being put on daily injections and then doubling the dose for 4 days, my scan yesterday showed the follie was ready to go!  Yay!  Extra bonus was that the fluid had gone, so they're not concerned any more.  Yay!

I triggered last night (1am!!!!) and will be going for IUI tomorrow.  So excited to finally be at this stage.


----------



## Love2BaMum

silverbird wonderful news hun that everything has worked out and even the fluid has gone, you couldn't have wished for a better outcome.  So pleased for you and wishing you the very best of luck for your IUI tomorrow I'm hoping I won't be far behind you.

Like you mine are growing a bit slow too so they have increased my dosage I'm back in on Thursday for scan number 3, hoping and   that things will be looking better and I'll get to have the insemination soon x


----------



## silverbird2

Loopy, I'm sorry you're having the same problem.  I had 4 scans and a total of 15 injections in the end including the trigger last night!  I will be CD23 tomorrow and I would ovulate naturally every month on CD14 (2 years of OPKs and temping talking!)  It's crazy that the injections slowed all that down so much, but she says it can happen.  Weird!

She did say next time (if there is a next time) they'd probably start me on daily injections on the lower dose as my body seemed to react better to that and then monitor things from there.

Good luck for Thursday's scan.  Hope it's as good news as mine was.


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks silverbird2 good luck for tomorrow       x


----------



## hevaroo

hello all, hope you're all well!
silverbird- so glad you've finally got there! good luck with your iui, i'm expecting to be going in for iui any day this week.
i had a second scan (cd14) yesterday and i had one lead follicle at 21mm, after my scan on cd10 i was convinced there would be too many and it would be cancelled! just waiting for my lh surge.
good luck to everyone    
xx


----------



## MustBeMummy

Jules13 said:


> Hey positive thinking ok!!
> 
> I know what you're going through and its the longest 2 weeks ever! Do you feel the same or do you feel any different? Its so hard not to symptom spot and even harder when you know that the tiniest symptom could mean loadsa things!!! Just be positive, we're all hoping and  for you!


I think you meant me.. lol

I have felt different ever since really but then again im not sure if its just coz im thinking about it. I have felt a bit queesey on and off and my mipples are quite sore to touch (sorry tmi) i keep getting tummy ache on and off too. Ive convince myself today that it hasnt worked because i havent had any spotting so it cant be implanted


----------



## MustBeMummy

silverbird2 said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> So sorry I've been AWOL. I had a really, really, really slow-growing follie and it was utterly depressing going to so many scans and not having it progress much. I was told this can sometimes happen to some women - the injections will actually slow the whole process down. There was nothing to do but be patient, but it was so difficult when time was ticking on and I wasn't sure if the follie was going to get anywhere or not. Plus, they'd spotted some fluid and weren't sure if it was blocking my tube or not.
> 
> After being put on daily injections and then doubling the dose for 4 days, my scan yesterday showed the follie was ready to go! Yay! Extra bonus was that the fluid had gone, so they're not concerned any more. Yay!
> 
> I triggered last night (1am!!!!) and will be going for IUI tomorrow. So excited to finally be at this stage.


YAAAAAYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## hevaroo

morning ladies!
got my lh surge this morning so have an appointment for iui at 1pm today then again tomorrow! trust it to happen today! gonna get soaked on the walk there from town as its hammering it down here (with a bit of sleet mixed in too)!
silverbird- good luck with your tx today! we'll be on the 2ww together and have the same otd!    
hope everyone else has a good day xx


----------



## Love2BaMum

silverbird and hevaroo wishing you both the very best of luck for today!    

My PMA has taken a bit of a nosedive today after reading some of my Zita West book last night wish I hadn't read the stupid thing! So going off to google IUI success stories to see if that can fill me with hope once again x


----------



## hevaroo

morning loopy, thanks for the luck  
i bought the zita west book 'fertility and assisted conception' as we are having iui with donor sperm but i've flicked through it and found hardly anything on iui and nothing on donor.
i've been googling success stories, it gives me a little more confidence. however i worry that our iui wont work as last time our sperm count was rather low! hoping it'll be better today.
xx


----------



## Love2BaMum

hevaroo I'm sure some of us on here will have BFP's we've got to have!
Let us know how you get on today, I hope the sperm count is better today I think it does vary from time to time.
I'm hoping that I'll have some good news tomorrow with my 3rd scan, I really hope that my follies have grown and I'll have a date for the IUI insemination.

Sending you lots of luck today and a successful result  

I read the Zita West book on IUI and it said that it isn't very successful with people with unexplained fertility which is what we are classed as.  I thought it was more successful with people with unexplained fertility? 
So feeling veyr confused now   x


----------



## Mrs.M

Hi ladies

Hope you're all ok. Well today my 2ww is over! No sign of AF but not tested because the clinic actually advised a 3ww. I'm desperate to test but hubby wants to wait till at least weekend, or until AF shows up (and it still feels like she is lingering.) Everytime I go to the toilet I'm convinced i'm going to find AF has arrived. Hoping for a very quick few days!

*Silverbird* & *Hevaroo* best of luck for your IUI this week.

*Loopy * hope there's good news at your scan tomorrow hun.

*Sarahella* & *Mustbemummy*, hope your 2ww is passing by quickly for you.

*Jules*, how frustrating that easter has delayed your next IUI! I would be furious! Hope your ok & try to enjoy the rest, easier said than done I know 

Hope the rest of you ladies are ok xxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks for the message mrsm84, really hope the witch stays away for you hun     x


----------



## MustBeMummy

Hello.
How is everyone today. 
Silverbird and hevaroo i have my fx for you both today. Good luck.

Ive just got in from work feeling a bit pants. God a stinking headache on the way and feel so so tired. Im going to tuck myself in bed early tonight while hubby watches the apprentice  ahhh bliss


----------



## MustBeMummy

Forgot to ask if anyone has had the symptom of itchy belly or itch torso. The last few day imbetween my boobies and belly button has been really itchy. Nowhere else itches so i dont think its an allergic reaction at all. I do have sore itchy nipples though...


----------



## hevaroo

hi all, 
i found the iui rather uncomfortable like last time, but it only lasts a couple of minutes and then i feel ok. i cant believe some people dont feel a thing! wish i was that lucky.
loopy- i'm not really sure who iui works best for? i've only really researched iui with donor sperm as thats our situation. our sperm count today was only 1.5million!! she said they class that as a good sample?? i've read otherwise but oh well i have to trust them! she did tell me though that not many others have used our donor and there have been 2 pregnancies so far, so that gives me hope! lets hope we'll be the 3rd!
mrsm84- hope af doesnt show for you! fingers crossed!
mustbemummy- i've not experienced an itchy tummy before, i had the odd pain and twinge last month then spotting for 3 days before my af showed. good luck with the rest of your 2ww!
silverbird- how did you get on with your tx? hope it went well!
lots of luck and   to everyone! x


----------



## Love2BaMum

hevaroo glad its all over and done with and you're now officially in the 2ww! I really hope you are the lucky 3rd person x


----------



## MustBeMummy

Yeah fingers crossed like mad for you.

I'm finding it very tempting to do a test today and I don't know why.  Must stop thinking about it and get my head out of the clouds.


----------



## Jules13

Hello everyone 

*silverbird* Glad to hear you FINALLY got around to having IUI today! Think you've had the longest cycle Ive ever heard of. They do say good things come to those who wait so fingers crossed its been worth it! Good luck with the 2ww!

*hevaroo* Good to hear you had your IUI today too! That was a good size follie you had so i'll have my fingers crossed for you too. Nice to have silverbird as a cycle buddy too 

*loopy* Dont worry about what you read about successful IUIs, if you believed everthing u read your brain would be fried! Good luck for your scan tomorrow. Hopefully its good news!

*mustbe* Dont worry about not having any spotting. None of my friends who are mums have ever had it so not everyone gets it. Although I know its hard not to constantly look for it during the 2ww, I was never out the bathroom! Hopefully the rest of your wait goes in fast!

*mrsm84* You're soooooo patient! I'd have tested by now so good for you to hold off. Fingers crossed AF doesnt show up. Remember, its not over til the fat lady sings!

jules x


----------



## hevaroo

mustbemummy- i know its very tempting to test early isnt it, but i think day 8 is a bit too soon! i think i tested on day 10 last month only because i knew my af was coming after spotting so i just wanted confirmation that it would be negative. i think i'll test on day 12 this time, unless my af turns up before i get the chance like last month! good luck,   for a bfp for you and us all! i'd wait a few more days as its unlikely to show positive this early anyway, so it wouldnt be a true reading! xx


----------



## silverbird2

Mrsm - you're very patient waiting!  Really hope it's a BFP for you and mustbemummy    

hevaroo - yay, an IUI buddy!

AFM - I found my first IUI much more painful and uncomfortable than I had imagined (and I have a high pain threshold!)  Not only was the speculum a bit painful and the catheter, but they were pressing very hard on  my stomach for ultrasound scanning for catheter guidance.

Anyway, all went well and the post wash count was absolutely amazing.

We were worried how we'd feel afterwards, but we both feel fine and so I guess it's just proof that we made the right decision for us. 

Just gotta wait for nature to take its course now.  I test in exactly 13 days from today (18th April).


----------



## Love2BaMum

Jules13 I think you're right about frying your brain, I'm going to try and avoid!

Silverbird2 so sorry to hear that you found the IUI painful, but congrats on getting through it  FC for a BFP on the 18th April.

hevaroo and mustbemummy sending you lots of +ve vibes in the 2ww, I hope it passes quickly for you both    

AFM I had my 3rd scan today, the Dr could find my one ovary as it was hiding behind my bowel   she has trouble finding the one every time I go! She said that things are starting to move she wrote on my file, 7, 7, 6 so I'm not sure if that means I have 3 follies at 7mm, 7mm and 6mm? I assume so.  I've got to keep taking the dose I'm on and go back for scan number 4 on Tuesday!!! I really hope we'll be ready to go on Tuesday, I'm getting so frustrated with all this waiting and scans, its getting really awkward getting the time off work.  Tuesday is ok though as my boss is away but I expect I'll have to go back again later in the week. Just hoping and praying that I don't have too many follies so that I can have IUI   x


----------



## silverbird2

loopy, I would say you're right and that you have 3 follies measuring 7mm, 7mm and 6mm.  Do you know what they were before?  They seem to be scanning you quite regularly considering the follies are still small, so it makes me wonder if they've increased a lot in size since your last scan?

I know precisely what you mean about the time off work proving difficult.  Try living on an island and having to travel by ferry there and back to the mainland and then taxis to the clinic!  It's been a nightmare  

By the way, my left (active) ovary was hiding on every single scan except my first.  It caused lots of problems.  I wish I'd been ovulating on the right - it would have made those scans a bit easier!

What is the number of follies allowed at your clinic?  Mine was 2 max, but I know some are 3.  Don't forget just because you have 3 at the moment doesn't mean they'll all continue to grow at the same speed.


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi silverbird,

I don't think they were doing anything before as I was on such a low dose. I think they wanted to scan me today as they increased my dose last time and they are worrying that i'll produce too many eggs as she said I've got a lot of follies.

OMG can't believe you have to travel by ferry & taxi that must be a nightmare, I haven't taken too much time off work but it doesn't help as my boss is an absolute idiot so he's not very flexible and can be quite awkward. It;s hard to keep thinking up excuses!!

I'm glad I'm not the only one with a hiding ovary, it made me wonder if it could be contributing to our lack of BFP? I'm not sure how many follies are allowed at my clinic I forgot to ask! The Dr didn't seem concerned about it though and like you said they might not all continue to grow at the same speed.  Getting very impatient now, Tuesday will be CD17 for me I thought it would make my cycle shorter but its going to end up longer.
The only good thing is that DH will be off work on Tuesday so it will be nice to have him with me at the clinic for a change x


----------



## silverbird2

That's exactly what happened with me - I always ovulate CD14 (I know this by temping and OPKs when I was WTT and TTC).

So to find that my body had slowed down in response to the drugs was pretty difficult to get my head around.  I was actually CD23 yesterday when I had my IUI/ovulation!  It's mad.  My Consultant said it can happen with some ladies but she said it was more of a worry if you over-responded - under-responding just means more scans and patience and is so frustrating.  You never know though - things could speed up for you now.

I've decided if this cycle isn't lucky then I'll be telling my boss I have mainland hospital treatments and she can refer me to Occupational Health about it if she wants, but I don't want to discuss more than that (she's a big gossiper and doesn't understand the term 
"confidential").  At least that way I won't have to come up with excuses all the time - I know how that feels and how difficult it is.

Really hoping Tuesday shows much bigger follies for you x


----------



## MustBeMummy

Its funny you say about your ovary hiding. On my very first scan before my hsg and everything i had my scan and she said my left ovary was hiding behind my womb i think it was might have been something else. Whe i mentioned this on my first scan ready for treatment she said there are a few women like that and it always seem to be the left one thats doing it. Weird huh!?


----------



## silverbird2

Very weird!  I wonder if it gets hidden by the bowel/intestine, as the end of the bowel runs down the left side of your abdomen.  I know this because I have left-sided ulcerative colitis.

I just found it odd how at my very first scan at the clinic they found both with no trouble at all, but from then on it was always hiding!


----------



## Kerry C

Hi Mustbe sorry not been about but I have been looking in on you all I just feel a bit out of it as not in treatment till late next week.

As for you post I felt the same but more or less I had convinced myself that it hadn't worked the first time so was just getting my body used to the drugs so when I got the BFN I wasn't  so disappointed and I was right BFN.

How many treatments do u get at your clinic we get 3 IUI and 1 IVF.

The 2WW is one hell of a ride and my next one is where I'm going to be more positive so will be harder when it comes to OTD.

XX.   XX


----------



## sabah m

Honey, I really want you to be hopeful, leave the negative thinking to if it doesn't work, you will be disappointed if it doesn't work so you might as well enjoy that potentially you are pregnant right now.....the only way I got through BFNs was to plan next tx,     for your BFP hun xxx


----------



## MustBeMummy

Well i have mied feelings about it really some days i feel full of symptoms. My bbs feel like they have grown over night, ive get really sore itchy nipples. I feel full in my tummy but i also have ibs so that doesnt make much difference. CM is increased i think too but i dont know weather its coz im looking for all these things. I have back problems anyway do it seems half the symptoms i have anyway lol

I even poas today so i could get used to seeing the negative result but even thoguht i know its too early ive still felt deflated and convinced i wont be pregnant ever since. God the things we do to ourselves hey!


----------



## MustBeMummy

sabah m said:


> Honey, I really want you to be hopeful, leave the negative thinking to if it doesn't work, you will be disappointed if it doesn't work so you might as well enjoy that potentially you are pregnant right now.....the only way I got through BFNs was to plan next tx,    for your BFP hun xxx


Thats the thing though i cant plan the next treatment. We cant afford all the travel again this month we go away for our first anniversary in may and then hubby says we cant go anywhere near london while the b***dy olympics are on either. And they will go on foreve so its looking like towards the end of the year!


----------



## sabah m

guess all we can go is pray you test was too early today


----------



## MustBeMummy

yeah i know it was thats why i tookit so i could see the negative result and get used to seeing it. I dont want to stay positive and end up dissapointed..... oh flippin heck     lol


----------



## sabah m

I know.....its flipping crap isn't it, its so hard waiting between tx too, just before this final one which was meant to be last may, me and DH fell out big time and ended up in therapy, but all the wait paid off in the end xxx


----------



## Jules13

Thats so weird cos at almost every scan they seem to have trouble finding my left ovary too. I always go to the tolilet before a scan but it doesnt seem to help. They always get me to press hard on my lower tummy to see if it helps, which it usually does. Its good to know Im not the only one lol.

Silverbird, thats a shame you had an unpleasant experience for your first IUI. With my first I found the speculum very painful so the nurse tried again and told me to relax instead of tensing. When she tried it again once I was relaxed it was painless. Trying to relax is sometimes easier said than done though! Hopefully you wont need a second IUI anyway  

mrsm84 - any news yet?


----------



## MustBeMummy

Thats weird!! My topic about a bfn and this thread have all intertwined!


----------



## Jules13

Mustbemummy......  I was just thinking that too. When I logged on, I read up to the last post on here and replied about loopy & silverbirds hiding ovary but just as I hit the reply button it said that 7 new posts had been posted!


----------



## Kerry C

Lol thought it was my phone x


----------



## Jules13

I was blaming my phone too! Hows things with you kerry?


----------



## Kerry C

Hi Jules yeah I'm good just working longer hours wanting time to pass. 

I have been reading all the post but just took a back seat so yeah been spying lol how are you ? 

I looked and that other post and they have been merged or I'm going mad  


Sending hugs to all xx


----------



## Jules13

Kerry Im the same. Feeling a bit out of the loop just now cos Im not having tx but still popping in to see how everyones getting on. My next IUI wont be til May so Im desperate for time to pass quickly.  

xx


----------



## Kerry C

I'm finding this harder than the 2ww lol but its about two weeks for me and I'm going to be more positive this time  

To top it off been off work today as me and my pooch have a bug  

I'm so inpatient and want everything now that's why I'm finding all this waiting really hard
  

Xxx


----------



## Jules13

you and your pooch   hope u both feel better soon.

My next IUI in May is my last one then Im moving onto IVF but ive been told that wont happen til around Xmas time. Im starting to worry & get stressed about that. If this next IUI fails then its gonna be a long, long summer waiting on tx to start again. Im worrying more about that than my next iui 

Have u been told about treatment after IUI and how long it takes for ivf to start? xx


----------



## Kerry C

I still have 2 IUI left as had the cyst on first cycle but I was told it would be a few mths, but I know someone got a cancellation after waiting 2 mths so guess it depends at the time  but try not to worry about that as may not get that far xx 

I'm at Jessops in Sheffield and are really lucky with the service like open Saturday's and have a fair few consultants to deal with the amount of couples and everyone I have spoken to have had appointments quicker than expected.

What's yours like ? 

Xx


----------



## Jules13

Thats a much better service than Im getting!

Im in Scotland and the hospital Im at just now only offer IUI so Im on a waiting list for another hospital for IVF in case IUIs dont work out. unfortunatley the IVF clinic like to do all their own tests so once my name gets to the top of list Ive been told it can take up to three months later for treatment to start! Its just such a long process and its the waiting thats getting me down. I hadnt really prepared myself for all the long anxious waits. 

also my IUI clinic close weekends and holidays so cycles can be cancelled and further delays happen. Im supposed to be having my third cycle just now but they cancelled it cos of easter. So upsetting, esp after getting my last bfn, that was all I was needing!

Hopefully though we'll not need ivf! Ijust need to find my positive head and get it back on!

xx


----------



## Jules13

mustbemummy - I like your little thing at the bottom of your profile that tells us how many DPO and the countdown to testing 

Not long to wait now


----------



## MustBeMummy

I know i thought it was quite cool too!
Im not sure if i will test though i think i will wait for af and just hope and pray that it doesnt show, even though i have a horrible sinking feeling that it will.


----------



## Mrs.M

Hi ladies

Well im out im afraid. AF showed up in the early hours.   Unfortunately I was at work on a night shift, so went to toilet - found out AF had arrived, then had to go and deliver a baby to a 16year old girl. Pretty soul distroying really. But i'm ok. Hubby is taking me to my favourite restaurant tonight, i'm going to over eat & over drink. And we have renamed today 'bad friday' rather than 'good.'   My clinic are shut today but open tomorrow so will speak to them in the morning. I was told I could do my IUI cycles back to back, and still have a supply drugs so hoping I can start again tomorrow. My clinic don't scan until day 7 so hopefully should be ok.

Hope the rest of you ladies are ok & have a good easter weekend

x x x x


----------



## Kerry C

Orrr bless xxx sending you both massive hugs xx


----------



## MustBeMummy

I'm so sorry to here that mrsm84. Must have been awful


----------



## hevaroo

So sorry af showed up mrsm, I know how disappointing it is. Lots of   at least you can start your next cycle straight away, I'm on my second 2ww now and feel more positive as I've read more stories of a bfp on the second go than the first. I Wasn't expecting the first one to work so I see it as a trial run that showed me how the whole process works. LOTS of   for a bfp next time for you xx hope you enjoy your meal!


----------



## Mrs.M

Thankyou ladies, you're all so kind. Im feeling better already and even alittle bit excited for the next cycle! 

xx xx xx


----------



## MustBeMummy

Good to hear mrsm84 welldone you. 
 and   for your net cycle.


----------



## Sarahella

mrsm - so sorry your AF arrived, know exactly what you mean about the 16 year old it mustve been awful for you. sending you   and lots and lots of   for your next cycle. Also I think you have a great attitude towards this I really admire it especially in the job that you do.

Hi to all you other ladies. Hope youre all doing ok. Not got time for personals as Im visiting in laws so have just borrowed the laptop to check in quickly.

sarah x


----------



## silverbird2

Mrsm - I'm so sorry the cow AF arrived        Loving your attitude and excitement for the next cycle though.

Mustbemummy - keeping everything crossed your AF stays AWOL


----------



## netnet

I thought I'd say hello... I've been registered with FF for a while now, but I've not been on for ages, and hardly ever posted.

We just did our IUI treatment this morning, so I too am now on the dreaded 2ww  

I'm just lying on the sofa, on my ipad trying to relax whilst hoping and praying!

Good luck to everyone else during this testing time...


----------



## Kerry C

Welcome netnet xxx 

Fingers crossed for you xx 

How's everyone else doing ?? 

Mustbe any news ?? Xx


----------



## MustBeMummy

Nothing yet. Had a bit of a twinge today which felt like period pain. Im convinced that damn   is on her way


----------



## Kerry C

Are you testing ?? Xx


----------



## MustBeMummy

Gonna wait for AF to turn up I think..... see how I go


----------



## MustBeMummy

belly ache


----------



## Mrs.M

Fingers crossed for you Mustbe. It's such an agonising wait isn't it. I was convinced mine was coming for days, & then just when I started to relax and think maybe it's not coming, it showed up!!

Spoke to my clinic today & they actually want to rest me for a month   So will be joining you ladies again next month! Hoping it passes quickly!

Good luck to everyone


----------



## MustBeMummy

Aww that sucks mrsm84!


----------



## MustBeMummy

Awww pixies thinking of you on your own in a strange country without hubby   big  to you. 
Happy Easter!!!


----------



## Love2BaMum

MustbeMummy have u tested? I'm on pins keeping my FC for u x


----------



## MustBeMummy

No havent tested yet. from what I've worked out I'm not meant to test till the 10th but my little ticker below obviously thinks otherwise lol
AF is due the 10th I think


----------



## Sarahella

Hello everyone and Happy Easter!

MrsM - Hope youre ok. I told my dh about you and your attitude too  
Mustbe - you are doing well not to test - well done you. I have my fingers crossed for you   
Loopy - Hope those follies are growing well  
KerryC & Jules - Hi How are you doing> 
Pixies - Hope this is a good IUI journey for you   
Hevero & Silverbird - when is your OTD?    
netnet - welcome and I hope your 2ww goes fast   
I think Ive got everyone ( but if not  )      sorry its hard to keep up when you dont check in everyday. Ive been working weds and thurs then stayed at in laws so have tried to read up on the thread tonight.

AFM - 2 out of my 3ww have now passed this last week is going to be the worse.  I am soooooo tired if I dont have an afternoon nap im falling asleep before Emmerdale! Not sure if thats the progesterone pessaries (as thats all Im on right now) has anyone else suffered with fatigue 
sending lots of    to you all.

sarah x


----------



## hevaroo

hi everyone, happy easter! hope you're all enjoying your choccy!
sarahella- my otd is 18th, i'm only 4dpiui.
good luck with your last week! i know i couldnt wait 3 weeks to test! my af would show up before then anyway.
hope everyone else is ok   xx


----------



## Sharry

Ladies do you want a table to keep track of test dates??


----------



## MustBeMummy

Sarahella said:


> Hello everyone and Happy Easter!
> 
> MrsM - Hope youre ok. I told my dh about you and your attitude too
> Mustbe - you are doing well not to test - well done you. I have my fingers crossed for you
> Loopy - Hope those follies are growing well
> KerryC & Jules - Hi How are you doing>
> Pixies - Hope this is a good IUI journey for you
> Hevero & Silverbird - when is your OTD?
> netnet - welcome and I hope your 2ww goes fast
> I think Ive got everyone ( but if not ) sorry its hard to keep up when you dont check in everyday. Ive been working weds and thurs then stayed at in laws so have tried to read up on the thread tonight.
> 
> AFM - 2 out of my 3ww have now passed this last week is going to be the worse. I am soooooo tired if I dont have an afternoon nap im falling asleep before Emmerdale! Not sure if thats the progesterone pessaries (as thats all Im on right now) has anyone else suffered with fatigue
> sending lots of   to you all.
> 
> sarah x


I read on countdowntopregnancy.com that the top symptom is fatigue.

/links


----------



## Kerry C

Sounds good sharry xx


----------



## MustBeMummy

Sharry said:


> Ladies do you want a table to keep track of test dates??


Hiya. How do u mean?


----------



## hevaroo

does anyone know how to get a countdown ticker to come up? like the one you've got mustbe? i'm being stupid and cant work it out!
thanks! x


----------



## Kerry C

Evening ladies sorry will do personals when I get home as at the inlaws.  Xx


----------



## MustBeMummy

hevaroo said:


> does anyone know how to get a countdown ticker to come up? like the one you've got mustbe? i'm being stupid and cant work it out!
> thanks! x
> [/quotewhen you make your ticker up (put in all the details in) and then create your ticker it should give you the "code/url" for the ticker or maybe show a buttong that says "get codes for ticker" so once you have them displayed. If you copy the bb code which is the one normally meant for forums etc paste that into your signiture box and save. If you have even one digit or anything missed off the end it will not post it properly


----------



## hevaroo

thanks mustbe- i've just worked it out x


----------



## MustBeMummy

Your welcome


----------



## Sarahella

mustbe - thanks for the link  
heveroo - my OTD is only 2 days before yours! 3ww is horrid 
sharry - good idea about test dates as I cant keep up with this thread it's moving so fast  

sarah x


----------



## MustBeMummy

When was your iui again sarahella? Do you feel anything?


----------



## MustBeMummy

Sarahella said:


> Hello everyone and Happy Easter!
> 
> MrsM - Hope youre ok. I told my dh about you and your attitude too
> Mustbe - you are doing well not to test - well done you. I have my fingers crossed for you
> Loopy - Hope those follies are growing well
> KerryC & Jules - Hi How are you doing>
> Pixies - Hope this is a good IUI journey for you
> Hevero & Silverbird - when is your OTD?
> netnet - welcome and I hope your 2ww goes fast
> I think Ive got everyone ( but if not ) sorry its hard to keep up when you dont check in everyday. Ive been working weds and thurs then stayed at in laws so have tried to read up on the thread tonight.
> 
> AFM - 2 out of my 3ww have now passed this last week is going to be the worse. I am soooooo tired if I dont have an afternoon nap im falling asleep before Emmerdale! Not sure if thats the progesterone pessaries (as thats all Im on right now) has anyone else suffered with fatigue
> sending lots of   to you all.
> 
> sarah x


Found this for you

Fatigue/Exhaustion

Very Early Pregnancy Symptom

Symptom Details
Most women experience increased fatigue during pregnancy, especially during the first trimester. Your body is producing higher levels of progesterone which can make you feel sleepy. Your body also produces extra blood to carry oxygen and nutrients to the developing fetus, this means your heart needs to work harder. Low blood sugar can also be to blame.

Listen to your body; it is working very hard to create your little one. This symptom has only one cure. If you are tired, then sleep - even if it means going to bed at 8pm or taking small naps during the day.

Avoid stimulants (like caffeine, these can be harmful in high doses), get lots of rest (cut back on extra responsibilities if needed, at least until the second trimester), eat a balanced healthy diet (be sure to get enough protein and iron) and get regular exercise (even just walking 30 minutes a day will help).


----------



## Sarahella

Hi Mustbe

Thanks for info. I had my IUI on 26th March (my CD11). when I was pregnant with my dd (10years ago) I was very tired but not until I knew I was pregnant round a bout the 2nd month. Not sure if its to do with the progesterone pessaries (200mg am and pm). I've had lots of weird twinges since IUI but tried not to analyse them as it drives you crazy. I've also suffered a couple of bouts of nausea in the car over the past 3 days and woke up with  a stinking headache this morning just like I'd had a bottle of wine type of hangover. I wish it wasnt as complicated this fertility game its so frustrating. What about you any more symptoms?

sarah  x


----------



## MustBeMummy

I had mine the day after you! That is so strange!! i got in the car to visit inlaws and hubby was driving and i kept feeling a bit sick. Was fine once we got out really but then went on to visit his gparents and it did it again I blamed it on his driving. lol. Also had a major headache friday just would not go away. 
Ive got sore nipples still and they are itchy lol and my torso has been itchy too just below my bbs but above my belly button. I havent had any pesseries or any medication at all this cycle. I did that hpt on the 9th day past but it came out negative but even though i knew it was way too early  and i thought it might help for me to see the negetive result it just made me feel awful and ive felt hardly any symptoms ever since and ive felt sooooo deflated.


----------



## Sarahella

Mustbe - dont feel deflated try and focus on getting a BFP. Like I said before when I was pregnant with dd I dont remember feeling any symptoms. You read on here about implantation spotting etc remember all our bodies are different. i know its so hard when you really want a BFP  so bad. Sending you lots of    
keep us posted

sarah x
ps what CD did you have your IUI?


----------



## Sharry

Hi

I have added a table at the start of the thread   if you want to be added just let me know 


Name  ,    Insemination  ,    OTD    , Outcome
Mustbemummy , 27th March , 10th April ,   
Sarahella ,  , 16th April ,   


Sharry xx


----------



## MustBeMummy

Oohhh lovely. That makes it seem another more real somehow lol.


Woke myself up this morning coz I was dreaming so vividly. I dreamt me n sh were in Tesco and he was looking at all the baby bubble bath and bibs etc. So he wanted me to do a hpt so we did.... right in the middle of Tesco!!   it was awful. I was sobbing I couldn't look at it so I turned my back to it and sh looked at it. He got emotional too and was trying to talk to me and put me at ease but I just cried n cried. Hadn't even seen the result yet but I just wanted it so much. Then I here him say we r having a baby boy. I turned around and even though I knew it couldnt tell you what sex it will be I still had hope that it might be right. I was so angry when I turned and saw it coz I just couldn't make it out it had things flashing on it andall the digital icons were flaming and you just couldn't tell. Somewhere it said "yeah maybe". I was so upset I woke myself up.

Vivid dream r meant to be a symptom as well but I'm sure its just coz I was looking online about it last night


----------



## MustBeMummy

Sarahella said:


> Mustbe - dont feel deflated try and focus on getting a BFP. Like I said before when I was pregnant with dd I dont remember feeling any symptoms. You read on here about implantation spotting etc remember all our bodies are different. i know its so hard when you really want a BFP so bad. Sending you lots of
> keep us posted
> 
> sarah x
> ps what CD did you have your IUI?


Well my period was late so i came on the 10th so iui on the 27th would have been cd17 i guess. yeah.


----------



## Pixies

Mustbe and Sarahella you are both doing great on your 2 / 3ww! I had similar symptoms but I think that the large dose of progesterone had a lot to do with it in my case. I was feeling sick a lot (actually was sick twice), vivid dreams, I was really sweaty at night (tmi sorry) and felt rather tired. My breasts got huge, no sore or itchy nipples though. 

Sending lots of love and fingers crossed for you         

Sharry great idea the table, could you please add me
Insem 10th April, OTD 23rd April Result    

x


----------



## Kerry C

Sorry ladies I said yesterday that I would catchup with u all but my pooch charlie has been admitted to the vets tonight he's got a bad infection, he's just gone down hill over the past 2 days.

Hope your having a better day than me 

Any sign of your AF MustBe ?? Got my fingers crossed for you xx 

Hope the ladies on 2WW are coping well and everyone else sending big hugs xx


----------



## MustBeMummy

Kerry C said:


> Sorry ladies I said yesterday that I would catchup with u all but my pooch charlie has been admitted to the vets tonight he's got a bad infection, he's just gone down hill over the past 2 days.
> 
> Hope your having a better day than me
> 
> Any sign of your AF MustBe ?? Got my fingers crossed for you xx
> 
> Hope the ladies on 2WW are coping well and everyone else sending big hugs xx


No sign of af yet but its just dawned on me that it was late last month so i could be in for another weeks wait...
Sorry to hear about your little dog Kerryc i love my animals especially dogs so i know it must be really really horrible.


----------



## MustBeMummy

Thanks pixies. Im hoping too. Its taking over my brain! lol


----------



## Sarahella

Thanks  pixies think all mine is down to progesterone pessaries too. Reckon this week is going to be the hardest as the first two sailed by. Hope your insem goes ok on 10th   

KerryC- hope your dog gets well soon  

Hi to everyone else

Sarah x


----------



## MustBeMummy

I can't sleeeeeep! Absolutely full off cold. Feel awful and to top it off I've now got cramps which I think means I will wake up to AF in the morning


----------



## hevaroo

morning, mustbemummy- really hope af holds off for you


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi ladies I haven't posted much but I've been reading all your posts and trying to keep up.
MustbeMummy really hope the witch stays away and you get your BFP hun.
   sending lots of +ve vibes to those ladies on the 2/3ww I hope the time passes quickly for you all.

AFM I think I need some words of support ladies  
I had my 4th scan today and I'm still not ready! The Dr has increased my dosage again and I've got to go for another scan (the 5the one!!!) on Friday which will be CD20  I asked how many more scans are are there likely to be and she said another one next week and hopefully that will be it.  Feeling so down and anxious about it all and worrying that the insemination is going to happen too late in my cycle now for it to have any chance of working but not sure if this makes a difference? Everyone I read about seem to have insemination around CD12.  I'm going to email the Dr to express my concerns it feels like throwing money down the drain at the moment  I feel like there isn't a hope in hell of this IUI working now any words of advice/support or wisdom would be really appreciated. I'm not going to be having insemination until day 25 of my cycle at the earliest and I've never even heard of anyone having it done later than that.

Thanks in advance x


----------



## MustBeMummy

First of all loopy  
I was feeling exactly the same when i did mine. I had my first scan march 19th which was the monday then had one the wednesday and friday and they told me to have another on monday! The week end before my 4th one was horrible all i could do was think its gonna be cancelled coz nothing is moving along! It was horrible feeling left in limbo and not knowing if it meant another scan or injections or what. When i had the fourth on on the monday again, she said hmm i dont really know what going on with these follicles they r 14mm..... that made my stomach drop  then she gave me a pot to pee in and a couple of nurses came in and out of the room where i left my sample and then when the nurse saw me she said i was ovulating (despite me having taken a clear blue digital opk test that morning! wont be wasting 20 quid on them again)

I know its hard and frustrating and confusing all in one big mess inside your head but i think sometimes stress can effect things. Money was a worry for us too as we kept having to find somewhere to stay and extra money the longer we kept having to stay there. Just think of all the money you have spent and when your bfp comes it will be worth every single penny!


----------



## Kerry C

Loopy don't worry I was the same please don't stress I was slow in maturing I thought all sorts and really were not alone happens to a lot of ladies.


Xxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks MustBeMummy and Kerry C, I'm sat in work and I just want to go home and cry!

I'm just worrying as IUI won't be taking place until cd25 at the earliest for me it just seems so late in my cycle, I haven't even heard of anyone having it that late - does it matter how late the iui takes place? x


----------



## MustBeMummy

mine was cd18..... 

 everyone's bodies are different as long as they get it done when your ovulating thats the main thing right?


----------



## Kerry C

Try not to worry I had mine later than normal loopy they know what they are doing xxxxx   it don't matter as that's what the drugs are for they controll your cycle from start to finish.


----------



## hevaroo

loopy- the most important thing is that iui happens around ovulation, and if you will be ovulating around cd25 then thats the right time for it to be done! so i really wouldnt worry, as long as your follie grows big enough so you ovulate. i'm sure its the drugs affecting everything and slowing your cycle down, good luck for iui very soon! xx


----------



## Mrs.M

Awww Loopy hope you're ok. The clinic wouldn't do it if they thought it was too late. Try not to worry. I have heard of people doing IUI as late as day 25. A friend of mine always ovulates on day 30 (on her natural cycle) we're all different. It's just that your follies aren't ready yet, but they will be soon. Make sure you use that hot water bottle and try to relax as much as possible, easier said than done I know. Sending you loads of   &  

Kerry C, im so sorry that your dog is poorly. I hate it when mine gets ill. It's heartbreaking isn't it. Hope he's back from the vets now and recovering well  

Sarahella & Mustbe hope you're both ok & AF stays well away.

Pixies, best of luck with your upcoming IUI!  

Hope the rest of you ladies are all ok


----------



## Kerry C

Afternoon ladies 

Mrsm - the vet said no change through the night so they are now putting him (charlie) under for X-rays and scans  I'm so lost without him, I'm working from home today and the house feels weird ...I treat him more like a human  

Hope all the 2ww ladies are coping well ??

Hello to everyone else x x 

Hope your all having a better day than what I am x


----------



## Sarahella

Hi everyone

Loopy- I was on a really high dose of Simms and had my iui on cd11 maybe if I was on lower dose I would've been a lot later. Like the others said its all about getting those follies growing and ovulating I don't think cd stage has an impact. So try and get that hot water bottle on as much as you can and fx for your next scan.  

KerryC- I know how you feel about the house feeling weird hope Charlie is home with you soon. We now have 2 mini schnauzers and we treat them like they're human.  

Pixies- what time is your iui ?   
Mrsm- how are you?  
Hevaroo- how are you? 
Mustbe-  Hope you feel better soon and you AF stays away    

Hi to all you other ladies

AFM - I'm full of cold feel terrible. I'm off today with dd the sun is shining but we are sat in doing homework as dd feels poorly too. didn't get much sleep Last night so looking forward to bedtime.

Sarah x


----------



## Love2BaMum

MustBeMummy, Kerry C, hevaroo, mrsm84 and sarahella thanks so much for the messages of support, they’re all really appreciated.

I hope and pray that next scan things have greatly improved, my main worry is that I normally ov around CD16 and my cycle length is only 31 days. I thought IUI would be straight forward and quick. I never thought it would take this long...

Kerry C hope your little dog is ok.

Sarahella I hope you feel better soon.

 to you all x


----------



## MustBeMummy

Snap! Hope you feel better soon. I'm home from work today laying in bed watching c.s.i under my duvet trying not to think about it lol


----------



## hevaroo

kerry c- hope charlie gets better soon, my pooch is like my baby and i know how lost and worried you must feel.

i've just had 6 days off work on annual leave, worked out just right for iui, but i'm back to work at 2pm today   really dont want to go! and the sun is now shining after a rotten weekend! typical! i'm now 6dpiui, i've had a slight crampy feeling but not like af and only very slight, also felt a little nausea but i'm sure thats just from the anxiety and anticipation of the 2ww! 
hope everone else is ok   
lets   for lots of BFP's this month!!!         xx


----------



## MustBeMummy

Fingers crossed for u hevaroo!


----------



## Kerry C

Evening ladies I would just like to say my pooch died on the operating table this after noon he had Gut rot and it was his heart that had stopped, he was my baby xx


----------



## MustBeMummy

oohhhhhh kerryc im so sorry  least he isnt poorly anymore and not in an sort of pain or discomfort

Big big


----------



## Hopefully Soon

Kerry - sorry to hear about your dog. It's terrible when a pet passes away as they are so much part of the family.

Sarahella - hope you're feeling better

Hevaroo - sounds really promising for you this month.

AFM ... My grandpa died on Friday morning at 3am just hours after I took my first stim injection.  Had my scan on Thursday during day then drove to Scotland and was able to be with him when he died. Mum says he was waiting until our treatment started so he could help us on our way.  Last injection tomorrow night and then second scan on Thursday.  Hot water bottle being utilised and fingers well crossed...

Sending everyone  

Funny but when people I know get pregnant I get upset but genuinely would be delighted for anyone on here to get there  .  Maybe it because we are all sharing a hard journey

G xxx


----------



## Sarahella

KerryC- so sorry to hear your sad news. We lost our dog last year it's so painful as they are such a part of your family. Sending you lots of  ^  

Hopefully- sorry to hear about your grandpa &  good luck for treatment keep that hot water bottle on at all times   

Sending lots of   and   to you all.

Sarah x


----------



## MustBeMummy

Hopefully Soon said:


> Kerry - sorry to hear about your dog. It's terrible when a pet passes away as they are so much part of the family.
> 
> Sarahella - hope you're feeling better
> 
> Hevaroo - sounds really promising for you this month.
> 
> AFM ... My grandpa died on Friday morning at 3am just hours after I took my first stim injection. Had my scan on Thursday during day then drove to Scotland and was able to be with him when he died. Mum says he was waiting until our treatment started so he could help us on our way. Last injection tomorrow night and then second scan on Thursday. Hot water bottle being utilised and fingers well crossed...
> 
> Sending everyone
> 
> Funny but when people I know get pregnant I get upset but genuinely would be delighted for anyone on here to get there . Maybe it because we are all sharing a hard journey
> 
> G xxx


Sorry to hear about your Granddad


----------



## hevaroo

evening all

kerry- i'm so sorry   i know what its like to lose a doggy thats your best friend, i still miss one of mine that died 4.5 years ago. i hope you're ok   xx

hopefully- so sorry too about your grandpa   xx

mustbemummy- any sign of AF? i dont know how you're coping waiting for it instead of doing a test! i'd have done one by now!

i'm sure there's got to be some BFP's very soon, everyone here deserves some good luck. xx


----------



## MustBeMummy

I don't think I am coping, I can't think about anything else!   I'm kinda too scared to test even though I will be devastated when the witch shows up. I'm sitting in bed now trying to ignore cramps


----------



## Hopefully Soon

MustBeMummy said:


> I don't think I am coping, I can't think about anything else!  I'm kinda too scared to test even though I will be devastated when the witch shows up. I'm sitting in bed now trying to ignore cramps


Keeping all crossed for you, hopefully the crams are good sign of things happening and not AF on its way.


----------



## Kerry C

for you hunny. Xxx


----------



## hevaroo

mustbe -  for you! i think most people get cramps when af is due even if they are pregnant so i wouldnt worry about them! lets hope af stays away! x


----------



## Mrs.M

Kerry I am so sorry about Charlie.   You must be heartbroken. I can't even imagine how i'd feel if it was my dog. Thinking of you hun. Sending loads of love xxx

Hopefully soon, also very sorry to hear your news about your grandad. Let's hope he sends you a BFP.

This thread is becomming quite a sad place to be! We need some good news! xxx


----------



## MustBeMummy

Here here!


----------



## Sarahella

mustbe - hope youre feeling better today. Have you tested yet? got my fx for you  

sarah x


----------



## MustBeMummy

Not tested yet no. Been up most of the night again. Never had a cold like this before. Coz I haven't taken anything its far worse than normal. Drunk water all night to so Ive read the pee would be too dilute. Still got funny pains/feelings in my tummy. Been really gassy too. Sorry tmi lol


----------



## MustBeMummy

How is your 2ww going anyway? Feeling anything?


----------



## Sarahella

Poor you. You can take paracetamol which is what im taking every 4 hours and it does make me feel a little better. as for me and signs I'm trying to ignore any as it drives me crazy and I am on progesterone pessaries am and pm so some of the side effects are similar to AF and pregnancy!!! crazy and confusing mind games these drugs play on you. Im def not going to test until 16th and just hope and   my AF doesnt arrive before that. 

Enjoy your day and get some paracetamol down you.

sarah x


----------



## Love2BaMum

Kerry C so sorry to hear about your dog, I had my god for 14 years and I was devastated when he passed away so I can totally understand how you feel.

MustbeMummy hope you feel better soon and that AF stays away hun.  Can you take paracetamol or cold/cough medicines when you’re on the 2ww?

Hevaroo hope work has been ok, I didn’t want to come back after the long weekend lol! Especially as DH has 2 weeks off work and I have to leave him in bed.

Hopefully Soon so very sorry to hear about your grandpa, I cried when I read your post. My bampi past away nearly 4 and a half years ago and I miss him so much, he was like a Dad to me so I really feel for you hun.  I hope he’s looking down on you and will send you your BFP very soon.

MrsM I agree we definitely need a few BFP’s to roll in to pick our PMA’s. How is everything with you?

AFM just wanted to say thanks for all your support yesterday ladies. I had an email back from the doctor who has reassured me that cycle day has nothing to do with it when they are controlling your cycle with drugs.  She said that everything is going as it should so far and it’s just taking longer as I’ve got a lot of follies and they don’t want too many just one or two. She also told me not to worry so I’m feeling much happier about it all.  Just wondered have any of you felt tired on all the drugs? I seem to be constantly tired.

Hope you all have a good day x

Ps Sharry could you add me to the list please? I haven't had the insemination yet so don't have a OTD, I'm hoping it will be sometime next week - thanks!


----------



## MustBeMummy

Id rather not take anything but hubby keeps telling me to take paracetamol. He is going into boots at lunchtime to ask if there is anyting i can take.


----------



## ChubbyPanda

Hi girls, 

I'm new to this site and the whole fertility rollercoaster. 
I'm currently on Norethisthrone to induce AF which i'm hoping will arrive by the weekend (taking the last tablet tonight). Once it arrives i will book my CD2/3 scan and if my lining is thin and my ovaries clear of cysts, i'm really hoping to start my first IUI this month. Fingers cross the scan is all clear. 

I haven't had any other tests done (so i hope there are no surprises) but i spoke to the nurse today at CRGH and she said, if everything is fine on my scan i can start treatment... woohoo!!! 
I'm so excited.


----------



## Love2BaMum

ChubbyPanda I've sent you a bubble for good luck, welcome to the board!
Hope that AF arrives soon so that you can get started.
I'm on my 1st IUI too just going through all the scans at the moment and hoping to have the insemination by next weekend at the latest FC - if you have any questions just ask x


----------



## ChubbyPanda

Thanks ********,

Thanks for my bubble? - What does it mean?  

Are you having a medicated IUI cycle?
I will have to as i have PCO, and have less than 4 periods in a year, some years 0. Yikes!  
My consultant said they would start me on the lowest dosage first, which is fine as I would hate to over stimulate. 

I'm sure I’ll have plenty of questions when scanning starts. Where are you having your treatment?

Keep you posted!!


----------



## MustBeMummy

Welcome to the rollercoaster. Fingers crossed for your treatment


----------



## Love2BaMum

ChubbyPanda the bubbles are just for good luck.
Yes I'm having a medicated cycle they started me on the lowest dose too (although I don't have PCOS) so its taking quite a while to get to where I need to be.
I'm having my 5th scan on Friday, I'm hoping just one more scan next week and fingers crossed I'll be good to go.
Hoping and   that I have it done by next weekend and then its just the dreaded 2ww lol!

MustbeMummy can't believe you haven't tested yet, really hoping you get your BFP. Are you going to test soon? x


----------



## MustBeMummy

I just had a nice chat with my mum and she asked am i scared to test and i answered yes terrified! When i laid in bed last night and thought about waiting that 3 mins or 5 mins however long and the anticipation of it all i dont think i could bear it. Made me feel sick thinking about it.
However.. i think ive decided i will test on saturday. Friday the 13th im bound to come on so IF i dont i will test friday. Im on this saturday and dh will be off too so if i need a cuddle and a cry he will be there too.

I think im still convinced it wont be bfp because its only our first shot and we had to use the frozen back up and dh's sperm is a bit lazy (  ) and im not sure i deserve it. It's all ive ever wanted and i never get what i want so why would i be pregnant. I have been very lucky and finally found the man i wanted spend my life with and we r coming up to our first anniversay and it would just be the most amazing thing, the one thing i have always wanted it would be the last bit of the puzzle then id have everything ive ever wanted. It would just be to easy for me to be pg it just has to go wrong.
Sorry i went off on one there and found myself in the land of cliche's lol

I will be doing lots of praying over the next few days and i know even though i will try not to i will symptom spot like mad and end up getting my hopes up. But will definitly let you know either way Hopefully my cold will have gone then too.

Hoping that friday will be lucky for you loopy13!


----------



## silverbird2

loopy - I had my IUI on CD23.  I normally ovulate on CD14.  My Consultant said sometimes for some reason the drugs just seem to slow some ladies down.  It's bloody frustrating and hard work and quite stressful with all the scans, all the injections and worrying if a follie has grown, but you'll get there in the end, like I did.  It's such an amazing feeling when they tell you it's ready to go and I know it'll happen for you soon.  You'll feel so proud of that follie and yourself for all your hard work.  She also told me that cycle length doesn't matter - they're controlling it all for you, so you'll have a longer cycle than normal.  

MustBe - I'm very impressed you haven't tested yet, but I can understand your reasons.  Praying you get your BFP in the next few days.    

Chubby - hi! x

Kerry - I'm so sorry about your sad news  

Hopefully - I'm so sorry about your sad news  

Hevaroo - hope you're doing OK on the 2ww.  1 week away seems a loooooong time, doesn't it?


----------



## MustBeMummy

Me to silverbird2, me too!

How r u getting on?


----------



## Jules13

Evening everyone....

Ive been AWOL for the past few days and Ive just shed some tears reading all the recent posts. I was hoping to come on and see maybe a BFP but unfortunately Ive just read some really sad posts. *kerry* massive hugs to you. My dogs are my life and I know exactly how heartbreaking life is without them. Poor Charlie  And also hugs to *hopefully soon* such sad news too, but you've got an angel up there now and Im sure he's looking after you.

*mustbe* I cant believe you still havent tested lol. You have amazing will power!  Ive got everything crossed for you and everyone else whos coming to the end of their 2 (or 3!) WW

Hello to everyone whos new on the thread 

Also great to have a chart to keep an eye on dates, it was getting a bit confusing there!

Jules x x


----------



## MissM

Silverbird, hi    I've just came across this thread and noticed your also DIUI this month! Can I ask how you're getting on?
Not seeing that many girls in same position. I started buselin inhaler and start injections in 2 weeks. Getting excited... it's taken so long to get to this stage! 
Good luck to all the girls on this rollercoaster, it sure is a crazy ride.. hopefully we all get there in the end   
xx


----------



## silverbird2

Hey MissM

Just spotted you on the other thread.  It's nice to meet another azoo lady (though sad at the same time).  I had my first DIUI a week ago today.  I'm doing good.  I just feel like the next week until testing is reallllly going to drag lol.  Not really symptom spotted at the moment, as to be honest all the excitement of that seems to have left me since we found out about DH's 0 sperm.  Prior to that I over-analysed everything and listed very symptom I got ... now it's like I've lost a bit of that excitement and feel like I can't let myself get excited.  You probably know just what I mean.  I guess you get used to heartbreak and the dream just seems more impossible as time goes on.

Keeping my fingers crossed that you have a perfect cycle with no issues and some amazing follies and get your IUI really soon.
 

Jules - I know what you mean.  It's very sad on this thread at the moment.  Really hoping we'll be getting lots of lovely BFPs on here soon to brighten the place up and stop us all feeling sad.


----------



## MustBeMummy

Decided to test Saturday if AF hasn't come before then. I just hope I could may e be the one to bring that good news


----------



## silverbird2

I hope you're the first of a whole string of shiny BFPs, Mustbe.


----------



## MustBeMummy

Thanks silverbird2


----------



## ChubbyPanda

Good luck to all the ladies who are on their 2ww. 
Fingers crossed. X


----------



## hevaroo

Hi everyone, hope you're all ok. 
Mustbe- its promising that af isn't here yet for you! 
Silverbird- the last week hasn't been too bad, I feel like I've reached a mile stone today, had my blood test to check progesterone and now only 7 days to go! I'm sure it'll drag for us! I've had dull aches and slight sick feeling now for a few days. I'm assuming its just in my head but I didn't feel like this last month. Hope you're doing ok.
Lots of luck to everyone, goodnight x


----------



## Jules13

Fingers, toes n eyes crossed for you mustbe! Its about time we had a new BFP to be excited about  

I visited rosalyn chaple (from da vinci code) over Easter and found a small stone carving of 'the green man of fertility'. Although I'm not religious I said a wee prayer or two for us all. Hope someone was listening!


----------



## MissM

Aw silverbird, I totally feel the same. I felt so sad for a long while after the diagnosis.. I suppose grief in a way. I think should using donor work there will always be a sadness that its' not from DH, but a happiness that your finally a family. I'm now at stage where I've had enough of being sad and just want to get on with our lives.. and I'm getting some PMA back at last! 
I have my fingers, eyes and ears crossed for you, Mustbe & hevaroo    
Hi Jules.. Roslyn chapel is beautiful, we popped in last year. I didn't see the stone you were talking about tho..  I'm quite prepared to drive over and find it if it helps!!


----------



## MustBeMummy

Aww the chapel sounds nice where is it?


----------



## Jules13

Yeh its a beautiful chaple, quite small but amazing inside and lots of stories to go with it. Its just outside Edinburgh. Worth going to if you're ever in the area x


----------



## Love2BaMum

Silverbird2 thanks for the post so nice to hear that someone else has had IUI later in their cycle.  The waiting drive you mad doesn’t it! I’m really hoping I’ll have some good news at my next scan tomorrow morning and we’ll be able to have the insemination by next weekend at the latest.

MustBeMummy keeping my FC for you on Saturday I really hope you get your BFP.

Jules13 I hope the rosalyn chaple brings you lots of luck.

Sending lots of   to you all on the 2/3ww I hope there will be lots of BFP’s rolling in very soon.

Ladies can I ask what happens if an IUI doesn’t work? Does your cycle go back to your normal pattern the next month (i.e. ov date and cycle length)? 

Wish me luck for my scan tomorrow ekkk can't wait to go! x


----------



## MustBeMummy

Ohh lovely. We r going to northumbria at the beginning of may for our anniversary and we said we might drive up to scotland...


----------



## MustBeMummy

Thanks Loopy13. 

Today i have had such bad stomach ache ive pretty much hit rock bottom i know now that the witch is coming its just a case of when. the pains been worse than the other cramps ive had but not quite as bad as my period pain. I text dh today and said im gonnahave to test tomorrow i think becoz i just need to put myself out of my misery


----------



## hevaroo

oh no mustbe   i really hope its not af, dont give up until it shows, i think most people that get a BFP get all the signs and bad cramps as though its going to start but then it doesnt, so you never know! 
 for you!
6 more days for me! but if af doesnt show up by tues i'll prob do a test then! 
xx


----------



## MustBeMummy

I know. hubby has been looking up symptoms on his phone bless him. And he came in to where i work on his lunch break today to see if i was ok. he keeps saying the same, "you dont KNOW that though do u" when i tell him i know af is on its way. So he came of to the reception desk to see me and said.." ive looked it up it says cramping is one of the symtoms" i said i know darling this is really bad cramps its just like period pain i know its coming. 
He just foned on his tea break and said r you sure you want to test tomorrow, its friday the 13th! lol


----------



## hevaroo

lol, i know, i'm expecting my af to turn up tomorrow because its the 13th! although its not due till next tues/weds. 
i felt like my af was coming for 4 or 5 days last month, and had spotting for 3 days before it finally showed up.  the night before it did show i knew it was defo gonna start, and it did. my af showed 2 days early last month so i'm expecting the same this time, i'll be getting excited if i even get to test day. it seems very promising that you're already 2dpotd and afs still not here. really hope you get a BFP tomorrow if you do a test!
lots and lots of luck! xx


----------



## rachandsuzann

Hi, I've been lurking for a few weeks now   and just thought I'd jump in as I've been for my final scan today and they have given me the trigger for tonight    and we are booked in 2moro and sat for our iui's! I am so hoping to see some bfps during my 2ww! So come on ladies                 


Love Rachel


PS: I know there is a same sex couple board, which I did used to post on when we went through this process before, hope you don't mind me posting here - over the last few weeks I've enjoyed reading your ups and downs xx


----------



## MustBeMummy

hevaroo said:


> lol, i know, i'm expecting my af to turn up tomorrow because its the 13th! although its not due till next tues/weds.
> i felt like my af was coming for 4 or 5 days last month, and had spotting for 3 days before it finally showed up. the night before it did show i knew it was defo gonna start, and it did. my af showed 2 days early last month so i'm expecting the same this time, i'll be getting excited if i even get to test day. it seems very promising that you're already 2dpotd and afs still not here. really hope you get a BFP tomorrow if you do a test!
> lots and lots of luck! xx


I know i said the same. It bound to turn up friday the 13th. I said it to my mum on the phone the other day and she laughed. I keep getting excited and thinking well it could be.....why shouldnt it be...but then something happends and my hopes get dashed again. My one friend at work who knows about it, becoz she had fertility probems, saw me rubbing my stomach today and asked and i said its cramps and she automatically said oh dear im sorry. so that kind of knocked me down abit and i thought oh well if she thinks its game over it must be.


----------



## rachandsuzann

I really am holding out for you must be i had loads of cramps when i fell pregnant with my dd, and i didn't test positive until three days after my otd so keep positive!


----------



## Love2BaMum

Ladies just a quick post will catch up properly later as I'm on my phone.
Just wanted to ask if any of u feel really bloated from the drugs? I am on day 18 of stimming and I'm so bloated and it's not just my stomach even my face- feel like ive got a double chin coming!!! Also feel really uncomfortable after eating for a long time as if I can't digest my food has any of u felt the same? X


----------



## hevaroo

loopy- i have only taken clomid 100mg so i dont know side effects of other drugs. i had bloating, pains and was very emotional whilst i was on them and for a few days after! but i only took them for 5 days.

mustbe- its not game over yet! i cant believe i'll ever get a BFP and if i do i wont believe that either, but i'm sure others have felt the same and then got their BFP's, so dont give up hope! it is possible! really hope af stays away! 
xx


----------



## MustBeMummy

I  havent had any drugs this cycle but i do get bloating after ive eaten most nights


----------



## Kerry C

Evening ladies hope you are all well and keeping   

welcome newbies and will have a good catch up over the weekend  but - 

loopy -  I was the same and I also had a reaction on the back of my hands 

Mustbe - not over till the fat lady sings !!    

rachandsuzann - ALL are welcome and were all here for the same reason   x 

hevaroo-    

And everyone else sending you hugs xx    

AFM - Just want to say thank you to you all for your kind words and its hit me really hard just cannot stop myself crying and to top it off went to Meadowhall yesterday as DP wanted me to get out the house and who comes out of a shop but the bloody vet !! Well I was hysterical to say the least.I worked from home today but have to go in the office tomorrow as got a meeting.

It's the worst when I go into the kitchen as all his things have been moved to the garage but they say time is a great healer (don't see that right now) dropped into my mums and she said you are due to start TX this weekend I said yes, she said how ironic would it be if you was pg after everything that's happened this week !!!! 

Don't you just love mothers !!


----------



## MustBeMummy

Good to hear from you kerryc. We have always had dogs in our family since i was 7. I still miss the first dog we got she was my little sandy baby. we had her from 7 wks old and i will always remember bringing her home in a cardboard box and blanket. 
Charlie will always be with you <3

I hoping that fat lady stays away or i will punch her lights out!!


----------



## Kerry C




----------



## shacky

Hi Ladies, another newbie here.

I just wanted to say a little hello, we're having our first insem tomorrow of our first round of IUI. Loopy I am with you, this takes forever! I have had 7 scans and am about day 24..feeling slightly cranky about being prodded and poked, but anything is better than a blood test! Work are sending me away for work for the next 2 weeks so hopefully I will be busy for the 2ww, though a bit worried that jet lag + progesterone = super tired!

Luck and    to everyone!


----------



## MustBeMummy

Welcome shack. Good luck with your insemination. Then you will be on madness they call the 2ww. Some poor ladies here have even had an agonizing 3ww!


----------



## MustBeMummy

Sorry. That meant to say shacky. Flipping phone auto correcting again


----------



## Love2BaMum

Welcome and good luck for today shacky.
Glad I'm not the only one who is fed up of scans, I'm on cd20 today just hope it happens by next weekend lol!
Let us know how u get on x


----------



## rachandsuzann

Good Luck Shacky, we are having our iui today and tomorrow so we will be waiting together! How you doing mustbe?

Rachel
x


----------



## silverbird2

I just got AF at 9dpiui (so an 8 day luteal phase).  Massive shock.

The clinic can't explain it.  

I'll see my doc next week for the first of the next lot of scans and I'll be asking if I can get Progesterone support (though I was told they don't offer this as they don't see the need) or at the very least get another Progesterone test done after they do the IUI next time around.


----------



## Mrs.M

Silverbird i'm so sorry hun   Hope you're ok. Do you normally have a short luteal phase? Why can't our bodies just work properly? It's so frustrating. Sending you loads of  

Welcome Shacky & rachandsuzann, good luck with your IUI! Let us know how you get on.

Mustbemummy, how are u? Is the friday 13th going to be lucky for you?

Loopy I will be thinking of you today &   that those follies have stopped being so lazy!!

Kerry. I've been thinking of you loads. Can't even imagine what you're going through. As if fertility treatment isn't bad enough. My dog really is my baby. Life is so cruel.

Hevaroo & Sarahella   that AF stays away for you!

Hope you're ok Jules. When do things start again for you?

Hope the rest of you ladies are all ok!


----------



## Sarahella

Hi everyone and welcome newbies,

Bad news for me my AF arrived yesterday in full force I am totally heartbroken. I've spoken to the clinic and I have to have this month off so start again in may.  I'm hoping and   you all get the BFP you all deserve.

Sarah x


----------



## Mrs.M

Oh no Sarahella. I'm so sorry xxxx Hope you're ok. It's so heart aching isn't it. We're all here for you. xxx And we'll be cycle buddies in May


----------



## silverbird2

mrsm - thank you    It's always been fairly short.  It was 10 days until I started Vitamin B12 2 years ago and then it went to an average of 12 (sometimes 11).

My first progesterone test was abnormal, but they said I had it too late and so I had it again the following month and it was more acceptable (though if I remember rightly still wasn't perfect), but my clinic didn't seem at all concerned and said they don't do progesterone support.

Don't know what to think to be honest, but it's definitely AF.  Sorry to hear you're in the same boat as me, Sarahella.


----------



## hevaroo

Oh no I'm so so sorry silverbird and Sarahella.    
xxxx


----------



## MustBeMummy

rachandsuzann said:


> Good Luck Shacky, we are having our iui today and tomorrow so we will be waiting together! How you doing mustbe?
> 
> Rachel
> x


Good luck for your iui today rachandsuzann!! fx for you


----------



## MustBeMummy

silverbird2 said:


> I just got AF at 9dpiui (so an 8 day luteal phase). Massive shock.
> 
> The clinic can't explain it.
> 
> I'll see my doc next week for the first of the next lot of scans and I'll be asking if I can get Progesterone support (though I was told they don't offer this as they don't see the need) or at the very least get another Progesterone test done after they do the IUI next time around.


Ohh silverbird2 im so sorry! 9dpiui! must have been so horrible!!  
Keep strong. you will need it for your next cycle and your bfp!


----------



## Kerry C

Hi Everyone,
Sorry to hear the    has turned up bad     sending hugs to you both  

I'm still waiting for mine should turn up any day but no pains or cramps as yet   

Our luck needs to change on this thread  

Rachandsuzann & Shacky good luck today


----------



## MustBeMummy

Sarahella said:


> Hi everyone and welcome newbies,
> 
> Bad news for me my AF arrived yesterday in full force I am totally heartbroken. I've spoken to the clinic and I have to have this month off so start again in may. I'm hoping and  you all get the BFP you all deserve.
> 
> Sarah x


Oh sarahella  im so sorry. I wish i could say soemthing to ease the heart ache but as i said to sillverbird we have to try and stay strong ready to give the next cycle an ass wooping!!!


----------



## rachandsuzann

Thank you for the well wishes just waiting for train now I'm so sorry to hear the bad news this morning :-( hugs to you all xxx


----------



## MustBeMummy

Just wanted to share this with you all. Ive had this for a few weeks and it just seemed so fitting.










/links


----------



## Love2BaMum

Silverbird2   so sorry to hear that the witch got you so early hun I hope the Dr will be able to give you some answers. I’d definitely ask about progesterone pessaries I know the clinic I’m in gives them as standard.

Rachandsuzann welcome and good luck today!  

Sarahella   so sorry that the witch got you hun I really hope you get your BFP in May.

Kerry C and MustB really hoping you both get your BFP’s and start the change of luck on this thread.

MustB I love your last post - so true!

AFM the scan went well my follies are growing but I’m not ready to go yet.  Had some good news as the Dr said I’ve got a triple lining – yay! I’ve got to stay on the same dose with another scan on Monday, most probably one more scan mid week and they are hoping IUI will be next Friday or Saturday.  My follies are about 10mm at the moment the only slight worry is that I’ve got a few all around the same size so I’m hoping 1 or 2 will start growing faster than the others so that I have a lead follie. Otherwise she did mention a follicle reduction so hoping it doesn’t come to that.

Just wondered have any of you been in the same situation where you have a number of follies the same size? Did one or two start taking the lead or was your cycle cancelled?

Hope you are all have a good day x


----------



## hevaroo

hi loopy, on my cd10 scan i had one follie at 14mm, 2 at 11mm and 2 at 9mm. if any more than 2 had grown beyond 14mm in time for iui it would have been cancelled, but i had another scan cd14 and i had 1 at 21mm and the others had not grown so she didnt bother measuring them. i was sure that too many would grow! i hope you get one that really starts to grow like i did! fingers crossed you have your iui soon! x


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks for the post hevaroo, I really hope my body behaves I'd love to have 2 lead follies ideally. I'm wishing the weekend away already can't wait to go back on Monday to see how things are progressing keep your FC for me please x


----------



## Hopefully Soon

Hi All,

Hope you are all doing well and the treatment is progressing well.

I have had the worst 3 days ever.  After the trauma of last week when my gramps died I had hoped this week would be straight forward.... NOPE!  I had my second scan yesterday following 7 days of injections with menopur.  I had the scan and they told me very little after other than to keep injecting for the weekend and go back on Monday for another scan.  I have no idea if they found follicles or not and there was no consulting room available.  The scan was not pleasant but had expected that after the baseline scan.

Today however all got worse... I woke up this morning and have started bleeding.  It is like AF but I only finished AF on Monday.  I spoke to clinic and the doctor has said its  not normal and should not be happening (had kind of worked that out for myself).  I have just to keep injecting and go back on Monday as planned but the likelihood is that they will abandon this cycle.  

I feel really low and can't understand how I can be bleeding again after only stopping for 3 days! Struggling to cope at the moment and with everything else (gramps funeral tomorrow) feel pretty hopeless.  My body has failed us again!!!

G xxx


----------



## silverbird2

Hopefully - so sorry you've had crap to deal with too.  I'm very low myself today after AF arrived very early (8 day luteal phase).

All I can say is that I had a friend who had this happen on 2 of her cycles.  They were worried about over-stimulating her and so had put her on a low dose, but it appears the dose was too low and wasn't having enough of an effect.  She had AF appear very soon after starting the injections and was in bits, but on both occasions when she went back to the clinic she was pleased to hear that her follies were fine and the lining had just shed a little bit but was still OK and she did fine after they put her dose up.  She got her BFP second cycle.

I'm not trying to build your hopes up, cos I know how devastated you'd feel if you did and of course everybody's different, but try not to lose hope for this cycle - you never know.  Keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## Hopefully Soon

Thank you so much silverbird.  I know I need to keep a level head but it's good to hear someone has experienced this or knows someone who has.  The clinic just said to wait and see. I know they deal with this every day of their working lives but I don't so felt really confused and disappointed.

Let's hope we can both get on and get to our next cycle and be the BFP posse!!!

Thanks


----------



## MustBeMummy

Do sorry hopefullysoon. Fingers crossed. I'm beginning to thnk this thread is jinxed


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hopefully Soon so sorry to hear you're having a rough time of it hun. I hope the Dr will be able to help you on Monday and all is not lost.
I hope everything goes ok tomorrow at the funeral will be thinking of you   x


----------



## Pixies

Kerry so sorry to hear about Charlie. I cannot begin to imagine the heartache. Sending you lots of   
your Insem is next week, you need some good news hun.

MustB I cannot believe your strenght, you still haven't tested?  
How do you do it? Please share your secret I need it I still have 10 days to go till OTD!!

Loopy you are in my thoughts grow follies grow! Hang in there I'm sure it's not long now b4 they are ready   

Hopefully Soon how awful, so sorry. Did the bleeding stop now?

Sarahella and Silverbird sorry to hear about the wicked witch    

Rachandsuzann and Sacky best of luck for tomorrow's insem! 

AFM got back from Budapest, already look about 6 month pregnant on 400mg progesterone a day. I know it's silly but I was so scared on the flight because of the bad weather I think next time I'll go on a couch. Well, I'm hoping there won't be a next time.
Roll on next weekend please it's gotta work this time      

xx


----------



## Hopefully Soon

Hi Pixies,

Keeping fingers crossed for you and sending lots of  .

The bleeding hasn't stopped but it doesn't seem as heavy a this morning.  Fingers crossed it stops and we can go on with this cycle.

Xxx


----------



## natty84

hi all, not been on this site too long and just finding my feet. I had my first iui today, was very nervous. Now on the dreaded 2ww. Im only on day one and its already driving me nuts. Was looking for people who were going through the same treatment. Wishing everyone the best of luck xx


----------



## MustBeMummy

Pixies said:


> Kerry so sorry to hear about Charlie. I cannot begin to imagine the heartache. Sending you lots of
> your Insem is next week, you need some good news hun.
> 
> _*MustB I cannot believe your strenght, you still haven't tested?
> How do you do it? Please share your secret I need it I still have 10 days to go till OTD!!*_
> 
> Loopy you are in my thoughts grow follies grow! Hang in there I'm sure it's not long now b4 they are ready
> 
> Hopefully Soon how awful, so sorry. Did the bleeding stop now?
> 
> Sarahella and Silverbird sorry to hear about the wicked witch
> 
> Rachandsuzann and Sacky best of luck for tomorrow's insem!
> 
> AFM got back from Budapest, already look about 6 month pregnant on 400mg progesterone a day. I know it's silly but I was so scared on the flight because of the bad weather I think next time I'll go on a couch. Well, I'm hoping there won't be a next time.
> Roll on next weekend please it's gotta work this time
> 
> xx


Its not strength! Its Terror!!! Im too scared to see that single line.


----------



## MustBeMummy

natty84 said:


> hi all, not been on this site too long and just finding my feet. I had my first iui today, was very nervous. Now on the dreaded 2ww. Im only on day one and its already driving me nuts. Was looking for people who were going through the same treatment. Wishing everyone the best of luck xx


You will get there. If i can do it anyone can. (Although im saying that, im too scared to test yet and im 17dpiui)


----------



## rachandsuzann

Natty, I had an iui today also am going back for another one tomorrow, Ive blown you a bubble for good luck xxx


----------



## rachandsuzann

mustbe: are you testing in the morning?


----------



## MustBeMummy

rachandsuzann said:


> mustbe: are you testing in the morning?


I think im going to have to....


----------



## Love2BaMum

Good luck mustbmummy x


----------



## hevaroo

mustbemummy!


----------



## shacky

Hi ladies, 

Mustbe I can't believe you are so patient! Good luck tomorrow   

Bad day for us today, hubby's motility count somehow dropped from over 70% at his SA to under 5% so they cancelled the insemination. Both gutted, have to have follow ups with the urologist and see if we can figure out what happened, all treatment on hold.  Lots to think about, have gone from all good counts and iui to possibly ivf with icsi in a day. Trying to be positive for him but it's not easy..

Watching red dwarf DVDs and trying to relax.


----------



## Kerry C

Orrrrr hunny


----------



## rachandsuzann

oh no Shacky    that must be so hard for you both x


must be - you are so strong - I have everything crossed for you


----------



## MustBeMummy

Thanks for all your luck girlies.

I used to love red dwarf shacky!!


----------



## MustBeMummy

actually now you have all wished me luck i feel nervous again


----------



## Kerry C

Deleted x


----------



## Kerry C

My   just turned up I'm back in the rollercoaster x


----------



## MustBeMummy

I'm really sorry kerryc! Big


----------



## natty84

im sorry kerry big   xxx


----------



## MustBeMummy

Just to let you all know no af today and im busting for the loo so i will be testing soon......        
im am now 18dpiui.


----------



## rachandsuzann

omg! c'mon! well?


----------



## Love2BaMum

So sorry Kerry c  

Mustbmummy test !!!! X


----------



## Son

Mustbe, i've been following your journey & i'm checking in to see whether you've tested yet hun
Fingers crossed for you....

   to you all. xx


----------



## MustBeMummy

No AF though.    I just feel its wrong. I'm not giving up until the witch is here. I know u might think that's stupid but I just feel different. At the moment I'm not pregnant. We used internet cheapies so I may invest in a first response test if AF doesn't show in the next week. I was over a week late last month whichtook it too the 10th. It's now only 4 days late. Ian having cramps so there's a good chance I WILL now come on. Then it will be game over


----------



## Love2BaMum

Mustbmummy so sorry it was a BFN Hun   but don't give up ur not out yet x


----------



## MustBeMummy




----------



## rachandsuzann

don't give up yet it's not over!


----------



## MustBeMummy

Son said:


> Mustbe, i've been following your journey & i'm checking in to see whether you've tested yet hun
> Fingers crossed for you....
> 
> to you all. xx


Thank you son


----------



## Kerry C

Xxx.  Xxx


----------



## Mrs.M

Really sorry Mustbe   Hope you're ok

Kerry good luck with this cycle hun xxx


----------



## Sarahella

Hi all

Hope you're all ok. Sorry you got a bfn Mustbe  

Have had my day of depression and have now picked myself up and ready for my next ride on the iui rollacoaster next month. 
Mrsm I'm  looking forward to being cycle buddies with you. When in may do you start?
My AF will be due around 10th and I will prob start on cd2 clinic is confirming that next week.

Sorry for lack of personals am in a rush. Sending   and   to you all.

Sarah x


----------



## Mrs.M

Hi Sarahella. Glad you're feeling better and hope you're feeling positive for your next cycle. I'm going to be taking provera to induce a period (otherwise I'll be waiting about a year!...The joys of PCOS) so I'm estimating my period will arrive about May 10th! So we will be proper cycle buddies!   I'll also be starting injections CD 2. Do I remember you saying you're at Care in Notts?....Our paths may cross! It'll be nice to have someone going through it at the same time! xx


----------



## hevaroo

hello everyone 

so sorry mustbe   dont give up hope just yet, anything can happen if AF doesnt show.

afm- i thought i'd got away without any bad luck yesterday but i started spotting last night (only 9dpiui)   and still spotting a bit this morning. exactly what happened last month, i'll be expecting AF before i even get to test day again.  

hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Mrs.M

Fingers crossed for you Hevaroo. It could be implantation bleeding! I'll be praying AF stays away for you hun   xx


----------



## MustBeMummy

hevaroo said:


> hello everyone
> 
> so sorry mustbe  dont give up hope just yet, anything can happen if AF doesnt show.
> 
> afm- i thought i'd got away without any bad luck yesterday but i started spotting last night (only 9dpiui)  and still spotting a bit this morning. exactly what happened last month, i'll be expecting AF before i even get to test day again.
> 
> hope everyone else is ok xx


Fingers crossed its just spotting/ inplantation bleeding Its very common from what ive been reading so stay postive


----------



## hevaroo

Thanks for the positivity but I don't hold out much hope, it looks just like last month when I spotted for 3 days then af came. The only way I'll feel better is if it doesn't happen tomorrow. Oh well, time will tell I suppose! xx


----------



## MustBeMummy

hevaroo said:


> Thanks for the positivity but I don't hold out much hope, it looks just like last month when I spotted for 3 days then af came. The only way I'll feel better is if it doesn't happen tomorrow. Oh well, time will tell I suppose! xx


 I will be hoping for you aswell as myself tomorrow x


----------



## MustBeMummy

Why the hell am i doing this to myself. Im on countdowntopregnancy and logging my bfn this morning and i start looking at hpt pictures for other people at 18dpo.....they are nearly all bfns! i dont think i will ever see 2 lines. I never even saw two lines on my opk's so they dont work for me either!!!!


----------



## MustBeMummy

Me too!


----------



## rachandsuzann

oh i feel so bad for you guys this journey is so tough    


i am hoping and praying this works out positively for you both    


xxx


----------



## MustBeMummy

I feel really out of the loop on here now coz i dont know when we can try again


----------



## hevaroo

aaah, mustbe. i'm so sorry you got a BFN and now you have to wait a while to try again. you never know, miracles do happen (although not for me) you might get a surprise natural BFP at some time. i've read lots of stories where people have months of fertility tx with no success then get a natural BFP. in the mean time, hopefully there will be some positive stories on here soon to give us all hope! 
lots of   xx


----------



## MustBeMummy

I have not really said this before on here becoz of stigma attached. We can't try naturally. My husband is hiv positive. We HAVE to have iui. There is No other way we can have children.


----------



## hevaroo

Mustbe- I'm so sorry that must be hard, I know how it feels though to have to rely on treatment, there's no chance of us ever conceiving naturally.    xx


----------



## Kerry C

Mustbe what have they said for your treatment plan ie how many try's do you have ? 

I can not begin to understand how hard it is and I'm guessing it's not easy coming out and telling people and there is no stigma on here we are all here going through this together just some have it more difficult than others   we're all here to support each other x x don't forget that hunny x x   

Me and DP have just had a heart to heart and he's said why don't we wait till next mth till we try again bearing in mind I called clinic this morning and booked in   he's said this because he said loosing Charlie has hit me so hard he thinks emotionally I'm a mess. 

I thought it would give me something to focus on but what do you guys think ?? I'm lost. X  


X x x


----------



## Love2BaMum

Mustbmummy what a difficult situation to be in, I'm sure ull get ur BFP through IUI hun FC the witch stays away. When will u b able to try again? In the clinic I'm in we have to have a month off between each try I'm getting so impatient and I haven't even had the 1st insemination yet, 19 days and counting on stimms!!! X


----------



## MustBeMummy

Just been to the loo. Pink on the tissue.


----------



## MustBeMummy

I didn't know if I should say anything or not coz then I didn't know if it would be weird to post in here again...
Think I'm in for a sleepless night and I have work in the morning. Hubby is watching tv downstairs and I'm laying in bed crying


----------



## Kerry C

Mustbe sending huggs your way as were crying together hun and don't feel awkward at all xx


----------



## rachandsuzann

Don't feel awkward Hun as this is what this Is all about supporting each other no matter what our background or life situation is, you just have to stay positive and strong xxx


----------



## Pixies

MustB so sorry about BFN. Please don't feel bad at all as the girls have said we are all here to support each other no matter what. Please don't cry hun, you need a big hug       
Just stay strong and focused, I know it's difficult but we have to keep going. 

Kerry it must be hard to decide but only you can do that sweetie. I would personally go for it as you said focusing on something positive and looking towards the future can sometimes help you feel better. But as i've said you will feel in your heart what is right and if you are truly ready.   

Hevaroo I hope your spotting stops but it is true, could be implantation which happens between day 7-12 apparently. Don't give up hope yet!    

I'm just wishing time would go faster!


----------



## MustBeMummy

I would think something to focus on too but i can kinda see where hubbs is coming from too. Tough one, but i hope you can both decide together.


----------



## MustBeMummy

In agony this morning with AF. Woke up feeling Luke a big cloud hanging over me. Just. feel like crying all day but I now have to go to work. Sorry for moaning but this has hot me harder than I thought it would.


----------



## shacky

Morning all, I wish I could give actual hugs    

Mustbe -   definitely no stigma lovey, but it is awful to know you have no other options, I completely get that and it did hit me quite hard on Friday when we couldnt have treatment, I think especially because it's first cycle an all. I had my cry out yesterday, then had to go to work - hopefully it will help you to be busy I'm feeling a bit better now. 
My DH has (shhh)  erectile dysfunction, he was an undiagnosed diabetic for a long time, and nearly lost his sight as well through it. He has tried all sorts of meds, but they just dont work, and if they sort of work, then they tend to put his already high blood pressure sky high. I definitely wouldnt put it on my signature - but as we're being warts an all here..I have to chuckle, my Mum keeps saying to me "cant you just wait a bit longer and keep trying" i'm definitely NOT telling my Mum that our version of trying would require the immaculate conception  

Kerry C   Like Mustbe I can see both sides hun, might be a good distraction but you're not going to be your calmest. That said there probably wouldnt be anything you havent done before this cycle, and it does keep you focussed.  Between you and your hubby you'll come up with the best solution. xx

Hevaroo -   keep thinking   there's still time yet xx

AFM - Now of course we've just found out that some BP meds reduce motility..wonderful..we were hoping IUI would do it - but depending on the next few tests we might be IVF with ICSI-ing..I'm trying to take the view that while we check him out at least I have a holiday from being tested and scanned, and I can have a wee glass of wine while I'm away with work and not have to deal with lots of "why arent you drinking"  I was strong Friday(with a wobbly bottom lip), cried it out yesterday, calmer today..

Happy sunday all, i'll probably be AWOL while I'm working away - so good luck with next cycles and tests still to come!


----------



## hevaroo

mustbe- lots of        i'm so sorry af has shown. it'll be your turn one day so try and think positive about the future even if it will take longer to get there than what you'd hoped. you definitely dont need to feel embarrassed or stigmatised by your situation, your just like all of us, wanting to be mummies but having a rough journey getting there! hope you feel better and more positive soon xxx

kerryc- its a tough one only you can decide, i know i havent had the trauma of losing my doggie but i prefer to keep trying each month, unless we go on holiday (where we'll miss a try) that'll be what we do until we hopefully get our BFP. i cant bear the waiting. 

afm -  i know my af is on the way, i'm still spotting (more than yesterday) and i know it'll be here by tomorrow.  

hope everyone else is ok, and goodluck to everyone testing soon! x


----------



## Kerry C

Morning all hope your all well what ever your doing x 

After a lot of discussion and crying we have decided to wait until next cycle as I feel that were not ready emotionally  

So will call the clinic in the morning xx


----------



## silverbird2

Oh my goodness, I am so sorry to come on hear and read such sad news from so many.

Mustbe - I'm glad the other girls have reassured you that there's no stigma here whatever the situation.    I am so, so sorry AF arrived.

Hevaroo - I am praying the spotting just remains as spotting and that AF doesn't show.

AFM - BFN today, as expected.  Had to check prior to injecting, as instructed by the clinic.  Looking forwards to getting more of an idea as to what happened at my first scan next weekend.


----------



## MustBeMummy

No ones had any blooming luck in this thread have they!


----------



## Mrs.M

Mustbe, so sorry to hear about your AF & that you're feeling so down   No-one on here is judgemental about your hubby's HIV so don't worry about that. When will your next cycle of IUI be?

Hevaroo,  fingers crossed the spotting stops hunny xx

Silverbird, glad to hear you're looking forward to your next cycle, sending you loads of  

Kerry, enjoy the rest if you can. Spend loads of time with your hubby & come back feeling strong & positive for your next cycle.  

Hope the rest of you ladies are all ok, sending loads of baby dust to all xxx


----------



## MustBeMummy

We dont know about next cycle. we cant afford to do again this month, may the 5th we r away for a week for our anniversary then apparently everythings stopping us from going to london not only the olympics but now my mums just reminded us of the jubilee!


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi ladies,

Just popping on to say that I had my 6th scan today and i'm still not good to go   I've got my 7th scan on Thursday which will be CD26  
I'm just getting so fed up of all the injections and scans we've spent so much money on drugs and I feel like we're not getting anywhere.
I just hope and   that Thursday brings better news xxxx


----------



## Mrs.M

Loopy   Hope you're ok. It's such an emotional rollercoaster isn't it. I'd be totally fed up by now too. Did they say how big your follicles are? Hopefully you'll be ready soon hun   xxx


----------



## Kerry C

Hi Everone 

Mustbe - Loving the new pic x x

Loopy- Try not to worry I know its hard xx   

MrsM -  hope you are well and when are you starting again in May ? x  

silverbird2 - Sending hugs   

shacky - how long are you away for and anywhere nice ?  

hevaroo- How are you and hope      

rachandsuzann - how are you both feeling on the 2ww and what is your OTD ? fingers crossed xx

Hello everyone else sending hugs    and all doing ok will catch up later xx 

AFM-I called the clinic and they were great , we have said were going to decorate the whole of downstairs !! suits me fine (hes just trying to keep me busy bless as finding it really hard in the house so hes a man and thinks changing thing will do the trick! ) only to his bank balance


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi MrsM yes I'm feeling totally fed up because everything is taking so long.  I can't help thinking in the back of my mind that I don't hold much hope of it happening first time and I have to have a month off between each attempt so I won't be able to try again until June and we started the first one in March! It's hard to stay +ve that it could work first time especially how everyone has been having rotten luck on this thread.

I have 5 follies - 2x10mm and 3x9mm they are hoping that the two at 10mm continue to grow and the other stop or slow down.  The Dr said that once they hit the 12mm mark they can start adjusting my drugs but I'm not sure what she meant by that. Myself and DH were really hoping we'd have the insemination this weekend but I can't see that happening now. My next scan is on Thursday so I'm hoping and praying they grow a few mm by then.

My lining is really good and the Dr seems really pleased with how everything is going but I'm just so fed up, I hope we get there soon x


----------



## ambo348

Hi Lovely Ladies

Please can I join you guys as I have had a dreadful time regarding IUI's this month.  I broke up with my partner but he did say that he would help me if I wanted to do an iui this month.  I am at the ARGC but due to FSH Levels being to high have not be able to cycle there.  I have done 4 natural IUI's but unfortunately all have been done when scan and blood test have shown that I have just ovulated.  This month I requested Clomid and took this day 5-9 went for a scan on day 12 follicle was 16mm and blood test showed start of surge so DR at ARGC said to do IUI on same day... I just went with what they said but was not convinced that I actually did ovulate.  So I turned up at the ARGC 2 days later asking them to rescan me to see if Follicle had disappeared or was it still there and they refused and said that they do not do back to back IUI etc etc.  I was so upset but not defeated so went along Harley St to see who could scan me without a refferal letter... I found the Birth Company so helpful they arranged a scan for the same afternoon and there was my follicle now measuring 22mm so I hadn't ovulated, Dr scanning me said that I was ready to ovulate in the next day or two. They arranged for me to have a second IUI on the next day.  I tested in the morning on the digital smiley ovulation sticks (which do not always work with me) and it showed a smiley face so was relieved that I would ovulate very soon.  IUI was done at the Dr's Lab in Wimpole St by a lovely Dr Geeta.  I am now in the 2ww and driving myself mad wondering if I did ovulate as I have read that just cos you get a surge it does not mean you actually ovulate.  So after reading some of your stories about being on cycle day 26 I have booked in for a scan locally tonight to see if follicle is still blood there!!!!  Can you imagine if it is still there I would have to do a 3rd IUI in a matter of a week or so...  this journey is so tough and breaking up with my DP is just so terrible I'm 42 and do not need this right now.... sorry about a me post but finding this all to much...


----------



## rachandsuzann

Hello everyone! 

Loopy: Poor you! This is a nightmare! Hopefully Thursday will bring more joy!

Kerry: Keep him busy & skint! love it!

Ambo: Welcome to the group - and good luck when is your otd?

As for us: Sue is always so laid back on the outside she doesn't like to go one way or the other - Me - very obsessive! lol! I have struggled with the cyclogest, had dreadful constipation yesterday (sorry tmi) but its a lot better today just feel like I'm walking around with a big bubble in my belly not the most comfortable , but it will be worth it I'm sure! Our OTD is 27th/28th but the clinic want me to go to them on the 30th to confirm either way. When I fell pregnant with Madison I didn't test positive until two days after otd so I should be good and wait.......


----------



## Pixies

Rachandsuzann I'm walking around with the biggest belly too and constipated. I'm going to get some organic prune juice tomorrow from the local health store see if that works but I'm not as bad as I was the previous cycle.

Ambo welcome. What an awful experience. You mentioned that they did 4 natural cycles when you have just ovulated - that's when they meant to do it to my knowledge or am misunderstanding you hun? Also I don't they offer an injection to time the ovulation? With me they scan day 8 and 10 and 12 and I have to then give the HCG injection in my tummy that triggers the ovulation 36-40 hours later. 

x


----------



## ambo348

Hi All

Thank you for the warm welcome everyone  ^hug me^  ^hug me^

Pixies - I'm not sure quite when I have ovulated in the past just that blood test shows its still in a good time range... I really wanted to do IUI this time just before ovulation so that the sperm were waiting for the egg to release I've heard many sauces stories regarding this... not sure if it does make a big difference but I guess we try anything and everything...  I am just off locally now to see if I actually did ovulate or Not.... if I did than OTD is April 25th....

Also, they didn't give me trigger cos on this occasion it happended so quickly and also they think it may interfere with my FSH level which I am desperately trying to lower so that I can try IVF.

Lots of love to you all


----------



## Jules13

Hello everyone, just been reading some posts from the past few days and I agree with Mustbe...... This thread seems jinxed. We're really needing some positive news sometime soon 

Can I start off by saying Im so sorry to hear about *silverbird*, *Sarah*, *Kerry*, *hopefullysoon* & *mustbe*. Was really hoping this would be your time. Try to keep positive girls, its the only thing we can do 

*hevaroo* did AF come?

*loopy* Good luck for your scan on Thurs. Hopefully one of ur follies has grown into a monster by then. I was in the same situation as you with my first IUI. I had 5 follies all around the same size and unfortunately they decided to abandon it. Fingers crossed it'll be good news and you can finally get onto ur 2ww.

*mrsm* Im fine, thanks for asking. AF is due last week of April. Not sure if my previous cycles will mess up my dates or if it'll come around my usual day28 so I'll just need to be patient then I can start my final IUI

*pixies* Hows your 2ww going? Is it driving you mad or are you cool as a cucumber?

Hello to everyone else whos joined the thread 

*rach&suzann*good luck with your 2ww. Thats great thet your clinic offer 2 IUIs per cycle. Wish mine did!

*shacky* Sorry to hear about DHs drop. Same thing happened to me recently and Im still convinced that my clinic messed up. His count went from 75million good motility to under 3million with poor motility so we got tested at another hospital and withing a month it had went back up to 65million. We've been told though that a million things can affect a mans sperm count and motility. DH has started taking Wellman conception but Ive been told that a basic a-z vitamin pill can be just as good.

*natty84* Good luck with your 2ww. If you've been following this thread then you'll probably know to fasten your seatbelt for a rollercoaster ride! Wishing you luck!

*ambo* Sounds like you've had a bad time so far. Hopefully things will only get better for you. Good luck!

Im so sorry if Ive missed anyone. Its so hard trying to keep up with such a fast moving thread but I think I got you all. As for me, Im just waiting on AF (due 25th ish) so I can start my final IUI. DH and I have bee at it like bunnies during our month off so Im kinda on an unofficial 2ww just now hoping for a natural bfp but I know thats unlikely. I can only try......

Jules x


----------



## hevaroo

evening all. as i expected Af arrived today, i've been in agony all day at work (i'm sure clomid makes it worse!)   a bit upset but i'm trying to think positive, at least we're getting closer to the month where it will happen (thats if it ever does).
got to ring clinic in the morning to book for my next scan, as Af started properly this afternoon they class tomorrow as CD1. maybe 3rd time lucky? cant see it ever happening myself. If i ever make it to test day i'll be so excited! i havent even done a hpt yet!

lots of luck to evryone on the 2ww, we need some BFP's to give us some hope!


----------



## Jules13

Hevaroo, so sorry to hear that. 

Unfortunately everyone seems to be having a bad month. I have a good feeling about the next couple of months though, we're all needing good news. Its good that your clinic start your next cycle straight away, gives you something to focus on x


----------



## Hopefully Soon

Hi all,

Can't believe how quickly this thread moves along!

Ambo - sounds like you've had a tough time recently. Keeping fingers crossed you're now on 2ww heading for  

Hevaroo - keeping everything crossed that this month will be you're time!

Silverbird - thanks so much for passing on my details to Laura. She was great and her story really helped me on a real down day.

Jules - good luck on you last IUi but hopefully you won't need it and the BFP will come naturally thing month.

Rachelandsuzanne - fingers crossed for you guys there will be a BFP at the end of your 2ww

Mustbe - so sorry the   arrived but hoping your next cycle will be the one to bring you that BFP

Sending everyone lots of love and   

AFM - had my second scan yesterday and as predicted they have abandoned this cycle due to the lining only being 4.5 (it was 9 on Friday apparently).  I knew when I was bleeding over the weekend that the lining was going... Not to be too graphic!  DH is really peeved as he feels that they should have seen me on Friday when the bleeding started rather than tell me to wait over the weekend.  Must admit the wait over the weekend was terrible and having it going on while we had gramps funeral made it even worse!

Bit disappointed with the clinic to be honest as while scanning yesterday the nurse said they will start again with AF next month but if the same thing happens again then we will have to probably move on...  What the heck does that mean? I presume it means to IVF but that's me guessing.  They gave no information about why I could have bled this cycle or any plans to try to stop it happening next month!  My dread is that if we do have to progress to IVF we will have to stop all treatment while i lose another 2 stones. Mi have already lost 3 stones to get to this and would be devastated to have to stop altogether while I lose weight again.  Had resigned my self to doing IUi while I lose the weight!

Anyway, hopefully its ok for me to stay on here as looks like we won't be doing anything is until May.

Sending lots of love to all

G xxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

MrsM how are you?

Kerry C trying my best not to worry. Glad that your clinic were understanding I hope you enjoy the decorating  

ambo348 so sorry to hear that you are having such a rough time and also that you and your partner split up it must be so hard whilst going through IUI, I hope it all works out for you  

rachandsuzann thanks for the message, wishing you lots of luck for the 30th    

Jules13 thanks for the message I’m really hoping they won’t abandon this cycle I feel like I’ve been stimming for so long I’m be gutted if we had to cancel. One nurse mentioned a follicle reduction may be an option but I hope it doesn’t come to that. I’m just sooo anxious I hope it all works out.

Hevaroo so sorry to hear that the witch arrived hun, I really hope its 3rd time lucky for you  

Hopefully Soon I’m so sorry that they have abandoned your cycle and I can understand you being annoyed with the clinic. I really hope they give you some answers as to why it’s happening, I think that’s the worst thing not knowing and second guessing yourself.

Pixies good luck for the 23rd    

AFM I’m feeling fed up and also anxious. I’m wishing the days away until Thursday now and my next scan to see if things have progressed. Hoping and praying its good news. I was thinking about using a hot water bottle to help things along but as I’ve got 5 follies I’ve worrying I’ll encourage them all to grow! It’s hard to know what to do for the best what do you all think 

Sending you all lots of babydust   x


----------



## Pixies

Jules13 said:


> *pixies Hows your 2ww going? Is it driving you mad or are you cool as a cucumber?*
> 
> Hello to everyone else whos joined the thread
> 
> Jules x


I'm afraid the former, I'm going nuts. Really.  

Hevaroo so sorry to hear lovey,


----------



## MustBeMummy

hevaroo said:


> evening all. as i expected Af arrived today, i've been in agony all day at work (i'm sure clomid makes it worse!)  a bit upset but i'm trying to think positive, at least we're getting closer to the month where it will happen (thats if it ever does).
> got to ring clinic in the morning to book for my next scan, as Af started properly this afternoon they class tomorrow as CD1. maybe 3rd time lucky? cant see it ever happening myself. If i ever make it to test day i'll be so excited! i havent even done a hpt yet!
> 
> lots of luck to evryone on the 2ww, we need some BFP's to give us some hope!


Im sorry hevaroo. I thought you would be the lucky one from our thread. Will you get to try again?


----------



## MustBeMummy

Hopefully Soon said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can't believe how quickly this thread moves along!
> 
> Ambo - sounds like you've had a tough time recently. Keeping fingers crossed you're now on 2ww heading for
> 
> Hevaroo - keeping everything crossed that this month will be you're time!
> 
> Silverbird - thanks so much for passing on my details to Laura. She was great and her story really helped me on a real down day.
> 
> Jules - good luck on you last IUi but hopefully you won't need it and the BFP will come naturally thing month.
> 
> Rachelandsuzanne - fingers crossed for you guys there will be a BFP at the end of your 2ww
> 
> Mustbe - so sorry the  arrived but hoping your next cycle will be the one to bring you that BFP
> 
> Sending everyone lots of love and
> 
> AFM - had my second scan yesterday and as predicted they have abandoned this cycle due to the lining only being 4.5 (it was 9 on Friday apparently). I knew when I was bleeding over the weekend that the lining was going... Not to be too graphic! DH is really peeved as he feels that they should have seen me on Friday when the bleeding started rather than tell me to wait over the weekend. Must admit the wait over the weekend was terrible and having it going on while we had gramps funeral made it even worse!
> 
> *Bit disappointed with the clinic to be honest as while scanning yesterday the nurse said they will start again with AF next month but if the same thing happens again then we will have to probably move on... What the heck does that mean? I presume it means to IVF but that's me guessing. They gave no information about why I could have bled this cycle or any plans to try to stop it happening next month! My dread is that if we do have to progress to IVF we will have to stop all treatment while i lose another 2 stones. Mi have already lost 3 stones to get to this and would be devastated to have to stop altogether while I lose weight again. Had resigned my self to doing IUi while I lose the weight!*
> Anyway, hopefully its ok for me to stay on here as looks like we won't be doing anything is until May.
> 
> Sending lots of love to all
> 
> G xxx


I must admit i thought the same, they dont tell you much. Most of what i know is from coming on this forum. I dont think they intend to keep you in the dark i think they just forget that some people havent done this before and know what to do all the time.

I also worry about weight and IVF. i lost three stone for our wedding last may and now im pretty much back to my original weigh and very angry with myself so now my bmi is too high for ivf so i would have to loose weight before we could do it. Thats what im trying to set my mind to now but i still feel down.


----------



## hevaroo

mustbe- as we're using a donor we get 6 cycles of iui and then one of ivf.  we've had 2 now so 4 left. before treatment it never occurred to me that it wouldnt work, i imagined myself pregnant after 1 try but now i feel as though it'll never work. dont know how to make myself feel more positive. i almost felt like i couldnt be bothered to ring the clinic this morning to arrange for the next cycle as feel it wont work. i'll be amazed if it ever does. 
think i need to see a few BFP's on here then i'll start to believe that iui can work!!


----------



## MustBeMummy

Well...

Not a good few days. As i said i struggled through work on sunday...monday not so much. I was home by half 10. I was an absolute mess! Our admin lady asked how i was and i just fell to bits. I sobbed and sobbed. Which means more people knew than i wanted to. I Just couldnt stop. I dont know why, well i think its coz sunday i just felt numb and didnt say two words all day i was trying not to cry so hubby didnt worry but monday...for some reason it just all came out. 
My mum was coming over after i finished anyway so she came a bit early she walked in and just put her arms round me and we both cried. I needed to just be sad about it. I know i probably sound like a right drama queen, compared to what some of you have been through its nothing but i didnt know i would feel soo sad. I just needed that day to cry and be able to move on. I still feel sad but now im a bit closer to being back to normal and getting positive again. We have our anniversary holiday to look forward to and then hopefully we can try at the end of may 

Hope you are all ok. I think we all need to just write april off and start a fresh. It must be coz it had friday the 13th in it. Lets all get ready for next time.


----------



## hevaroo

mustbe- i think sometimes we all just need a good cry before we can start to feel better. really hope you feel better soon, and thats fab that you're hoping to try again end of may. i'm thinking i might start planning our wedding for something positive to focus on.
 xx


----------



## MustBeMummy

hevaroo said:


> mustbe- i think sometimes we all just need a good cry before we can start to feel better. really hope you feel better soon, and thats fab that you're hoping to try again end of may. i'm thinking i might start planning our wedding for something positive to focus on.
> xx


Thats exactly right. I thought the same thing today. When i was planning our wedding it took up all my time and gave me something to get excited about and to focus on. Now i havent got anything. I have just started my own page on ******** and im going to try and sell all my craft bits and pieces that i make so im hoping that might be able to take my mind of things. I will just throw myself into my sewing machine...not literally of course...lol ouch!


----------



## hevaroo

that sounds good mustbe, i bought a load of craft stuff and fabric last year to make things with my sewing machine but havent got round to it yet. i've got tons of stuff i dont want any more to sell on ebay too, been doing that the last couple of weeks. a bit of extra cash as well as having a clear out. i just hate having to post it all! xx


----------



## Hopefully Soon

Mustbe/Hevaroo - think the day to cry is obligatory.  Mine was yesterday but have been much better today.  Got some lovely flowers from the people at work to cheer me up after gramps funeral but they arrived yesterday afternoon so kind of cheered me up from the hospital news.

Mustbe... I'm the same lost 2.5 stone for wedding in 2010 but put it all back on so when found out needed IUi lost 3 stone to start that treatment but need to lose another 2 to start on IVF.  Been playing around on weight watchers recently but just been shopping and getting planning eating for next week in hope of getting back on track!

Pixies - keeping everything crossed for you this cycle.

I'm off to read up on weight watchers for this week.

G xxx


----------



## silverbird2

I'm so sorry to read yet more bad news on here ... maybe a new thread could be started?!

Hopefully - I'm so sorry about the cycle being abandoned.  I was really hoping you'd get to continue.  So so sorry  

Hevaroo - So sorry about AF arriving  

MustBe - glad you had a 'cry it out' day and that it helped.  I love your new piccie!

loopy - I really thought I was the only one who could have so many scans and to have IUI so delayed, but you've surpassed me.  I'm so, so, sorry.  It was hard enough for me with all the scans and delayed IUI, but I can't imagine it going on for as long as you.  I'm really praying that the follies speed up soon.  I don't think a hot water bottle can hurt at this point.  I used it daily after my first scan showed slow growth.


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi silverbird2 thanks for the message its so nice to find someone who has been through the same thing and understands. It is really getting to me now and I'm getting anxious trying to take time off work as my boss is not very nice and awkward about taking time off even if you offer to come in earlier or work it back. I've got my 7th scan at 6pm today, so excited to go and see how my follies are doing but also worried that things haven't progressed much.  Hoping and praying that I'll have some good news       I'll let you knwo how I get on x


----------



## silverbird2

Good luck, loopy    Praying those follies have had a growth spurt


----------



## Pixies

Good luck Loopy, fingers crossed for you


----------



## Pixies

I thought I cheer things up a little as we had so much bad news here. I hope you don't mind. Perhaps it's just me gone   

This morning 6am I thought I do a sneaky test, I know it's too early but I couldn't wait any longer:

1. Pee in cup  (sorry tmi, I can never manage on the stick so have about 100 plastic cups)
2. Drop full cup by accident in the bathroom while still seated on the throne.   
3. Panic: test or clean? Gone with test.    
4. While waiting clean up. I have carpet in my bathroom. Not good.
5. 3 minutes gone. I have BFN. 
6. Later: DH - "What's the funny smell in the bathroom?"  

I know I shouldn't have tested yet far too early but I actually feel better. I wouldn't say I was laughing while testing but my little accident has certainly taken the edge off things. 
xxx


----------



## hevaroo

really hope a couple of follies have grown for you loopy!  

pixies- lol whoops! hoping for a bfp for you in a couple more days! someone over on the donor thread just had a bfp this morning on her first cycle! gives me a bit of hope to see that iui can work. just praying   that my turn comes soon, its all starting to really stress me out! 

hi to everyone else


----------



## Pixies

Hevaroo when do you start your next cycle? Are you doing one in May?

I'm thinking of doing my next 2 stimulated. For my first two cycles I had Orvitrelle shot (to trigger ovulation) and 400mg progesterone for the 2ww. 
We had planned to do 4 cycles, the last one being in June and start over in the autumn. I'm just getting very impatient and I feel I've given my best shot with the natural cycle thing. I just have a feeling that this cycle isn't going to work. 

Can you guys advise? What day do you start your medication such as clomid etc.? I need to get back to Budapest asap when my period starts? I don't want to ask my doctor yet as he will just say wait for the result first but I kinda need to know. Also how many days do you have to take it? 

many thanks


----------



## hevaroo

pixies- i'm going to keep going each month without a break apart from july when we'll be on holiday. my cd1 was last monday, i take 100mg clomid cd2-6 (which makes me feel rather crap, i have a massive headache today and had lots of bloating, pains and was very emotional last month) then i go for my first scan cd10. the last 2 months i've needed one more scan around cd14 then i had iui on cd16. i don't have any experience with any other drugs or injectables etc so not sure about when and how long you would need to take them for. 
good luck to you for a bfp, you never know its not over yet!


----------



## MustBeMummy

Feel left behind


----------



## hevaroo

aaah, mustbe you're not left behind. it'll still be great to keep in touch until you start your next cycle. and hopefully if we get some bfp's soon, reading about them will give you hope for your next go.


----------



## rachandsuzann

Just a quick reply, loopy good luck, pixie sooo funny and you're not out keep the pma x


----------



## rachandsuzann

Must be your not x


----------



## Kerry C

Evening all hope your all well x

Mustbe I feel exactly the same xx


----------



## Hopefully Soon

Maybe we should start a feeling left behind thread! Feeling crap today but less so than yesterday! At least we'll know people in the May treatment thread when it starts! Just hope we can actually make it to IUI rather than starting bleeding on cd9! God sake 2 x AF in one week!!!

Wishing everyone waiting for OTD all the luck in the world... One or two   on here would be fabulous and give us all hope!!!


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi ladies sorry for the lack of personals as I'm in my phone.
Just wanted to let u all know that my scan went really well today, I have one follicle at 17mm so I've having IUI on Monday!!! I can't believe it I never thought I'd get to this stage. U lot are going to think I'm crazy but I came hope and cried I was so happy u'd swear I'd got my BFP lol hopefully it won't b too far behind 

Wishing u all in the 2ww the very best of luck I really hope we have lots of BFPs on here soon x


----------



## rachandsuzann

Oh loopy thats amazing news - well done and all the best for Monday


----------



## Jules13

Great news loopy! Not long to go now til IUI, bet it cant come quick enough after the wait you've had! Fingers, toes & eyes crossed for you


----------



## hevaroo

great news loopy!


----------



## Kerry C

Loopy x.


----------



## natty84

great news loopy   well done. just the bfp to come now. I must be drivin my dh round the bend. So anxious now and getting rather crabby. This 2ww is sooo frustrating. Trying to keep myself as busy as poss so i dont go insane. Hope ur all ok x


----------



## Pixies

Loopy so so happy for you!! Well done hun and fingers crossed for you on Monday!

MustB and Kerry please don't feel that, you are not. 

Natty good luck for you on your 2ww and anyone else who is waiting, we do need some BFP's here.
x


----------



## silverbird2

loopy, I'm over the moon for you!  

I don't think it's weird that you came home and cried at all.  DH and I were exactly the same the day we were told my follie was big enough and I was told to trigger that night.  After such a crazy long time it's just such a relief and so exciting to finally be at the stage where you're actually going to be inseminated.  The initial excitement at the start of the cycle had long gone for us by the time my follie decided to get bigger, but it definitely returned when we were told it was big enough.

Very pleased for you and best of luck for Monday.

Mustbe and Kerry - I'm so sorry.  I'm sure we're all going to get out BFPs really soon.  

Pixies - first cycle I was put on Gonal F injections from CD3 every other day until CD7.  Then on CD9 they scanned me and realised my follies were slow, so they put me on daily injections.  Then the dose was increased and finally I got IUI at CD23 (triggered with Ovitrelle 36 hours before the IUI).  Bear in mind that all ladies react differently to drugs and it may well extend your cycle beyond what is normal for you, which can be really frustrating and costly (scans, travel, time off work etc).  Hope this helps.  As it happens I wish I could have just tried naturally, as my early AF and delayed follicle growth/ovulation was clearly related to drugs and not my body (I have over 2 years of tracking cycles to be confident in saying that).  But I can understand that you feel you've given natural a good try now and that's fair enough.


----------



## Son

Morning ladies,
Mustbe & KerryC - I know exactly how you feel; I've been keeping my eye on this thread to see how you are all doing but I've kept quiet this cycle as we're trying 'naturally' again until we can afford further treatment so I've felt abit like an outsider looking in, but I genuinely have been on tender hooks hoping that somebody on here gets a BFP soon!!

I noticed that it went abit quiet on here a few days ago & I was worried that the pma had been lost  but things seem to have thankfully picked up now  & I sincerely wish all you lovely ladies lots of baby dust....


Hopefully I'll be able to join you all again soon but in the meantime I will be thinking of you! 

   to all.. xx


----------



## Kerry C

Please keep in touch Son I feel out the loop as like you were   and hope and   for a   (One can live in hope)

Hello to everyone hope your all having a good day will catch up over the weekend as just going into a meeting !!! Joys

xxx


----------



## Mrs.M

Loop i'm so so pleased for you hun! And I also cried when I was told my follie was big enough. Best of luck for monday, will be thinking of you! xxxx


----------



## ChubbyPanda

My AF arrived on Sunday at 5pm, so i called the clinic on Monday and booked a scan in for Tuesday lunchtime. My scan showed my lining was thin (3.1mm i think) and i was prescribed 50mg of clomid to take that evening for 5 days. 

I have a CD11 scan book for Thursday morning. I'm now starting to panic, in case the scan shows i didn't produce any or sufficient follicles. 

Has anyone with PCOS produced a good size follicule on 50mg clomid?
Also, how often do you get scanned?


----------



## Hopefully Soon

Good  luck to everyone waiting for OTD... We are now waiting for next AF which over 3 weeks away as last cycle cancelled after bleeding on cd 9!  

Sending love and


----------



## MustBeMummy

Phoned the clinic today to let them know the cycle was unsuccsesful  the lady on reception  said she was sorry to hear that and the nurse would give me a courtesy call, which she did a little while later. she asked if i was ok and said it was really disappointing ( i was like yeah just a little!)
Told her we would contact them when we got back from our anniversary away. Im hoping we can start again at the end of may but im not sure when my periods r going to turn up now as the last 2 have been late. So its just a case of wait and see now


----------



## ChubbyPanda

Aww Mustbe, try not to be disheartened. Go away and enjoy your time with your DH and try to clear your mind. If your AF doesn't arrive by the time your back, maybe you can speak to your clinic about inducing AF. At least it would arrive in a week and you can start focusing on your next cycle. 

I'm really hoping to start my first IUI cycle this month. There just seems to be many obstacles along the way even before I get to the procedure. I guess my next scan is crucial to see if I've produced any folicules. Before I started my treatment I told myself not to get upset if I don't get a BFP during my 1st go. My aim is to be pregnant in 2012. I know it won't happen straight away but I want to have at least 3 private back2back IUI treatments. After that I'll reevaluate the situation.

Stay positive Mustbe. 
Big hugs. X


----------



## Mrs.M

*Loopy*, just logged on to say best of luck for tomorrow! Let us all know how it goes! Make sure you get plenty of rest and relaxation! 

*Jules* & *Hevaroo*, when will you be cycling again?

*Sarahella*, hope you're ok...not heard anything for a while 

*Kerry* & *Mustbe* don't feel out of the loop. I'm not starting again for another few weeks either...counting down the days!

Hi *Chubbypanda*, I also have PCOS but didn't respond well to clomid, & so I'm using injections for my IUI....and it took me longer than average to produce a big enough follicle. Everyone is different. I was scanned 3 times a week but they wanted to keep a close eye on me to make sure I didn't overstimmulate as I have a high egg reserve. Let us know how your scan goes!

*Pixies*, your story made me giggle. Fingers crossed AF stays away & you can bring this thread some luck! 

*Hopefullysoon * & *Son*, hope you can start again soon!

*Silverbird*, how are things with you? When will your next cycle be?

*Natty* & *rachandsuzann*, hope your 2ww is going quickly & you bring us some good news soon!

Sorry to anyone i've missed. Hope all you ladies are keeping well & keeping plenty of


----------



## hevaroo

mrsm- I have my first scan on weds which will be cd10. so long as my follies do ok and I have no


----------



## hevaroo

continued.... flippin phone! 

... more than 2 that grow beyond 14mm then i'm hoping that iui will be on cd16ish like the last 2 months. really praying this one works! i've read that if its going to work then it usually will in 2-4 goes. 3rd time lucky i hope!    
xx


----------



## MustBeMummy

Good luck hevaroo


----------



## rachandsuzann

Good luck hevaroo


----------



## Kerry C

Good luck hevaroo  xx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hevaroo good luck with the IUI.

MrsM thank u so much for the message of support.

AFM I'm having my IUI today on CD30 can't believe it! DH is in at noon and I'm in at 1.30 this afternoon. I'm very excited but also a little nervous as to what to expect. Is the procedure ok ladies? Any tips? X


----------



## Kerry C

Whop whooo Loopy bet your never thought this day would come sending you lots of       

My IUI was go to clinic change into a gown and if there is anyone with you they have to put scrubs on, they take you into a small theatre with bed and the good old stirrups there was a DR and Nurse they confirm your details twice and check your partners then they give you a little clean (even though I had just been in shower lol) put a small catheter up (dint really feel a thing) they inject the good sperm in job done.

They said for me to rest for rest of day and dont worry if you feel a little wet I took a small liner with me, its just the water they used to clean you.

Hope this helps what time are you having it done oh and that only lasted about 10 mins if that  making a baby with out the love making lol xx


----------



## Kerry C

sorry forget the what time you going in lol doh xx


----------



## Mrs.M

Loopy, you will be fine, it's a piece of cake. For me, it was just a small clinical room, stayed in own clothes. And then just like a smear test (so alittle uncomfortable) but didn't feel the catheter at all (only very small.) It lasted about 2 minutes. Then I just lay down for 20-30 minutes. No after pains, nothing! 

Also, good luck Hevaroo! Let us know how it goes!

Can't wait for May so I can start again! xxxx


----------



## ChubbyPanda

Good luck loopy. I'll be thinking of you.

Mrs.m- was your IUI cycle medicated? What dosage of clomid were you on with your clomid cycles?
I've just finished my first clomid cycle 50mg CD2-7, and have my scan booked for this Thursday. I'm slightly worried they will say I haven't responded to it, or I haven't produced good size follicles as I too have PCOS. I've read some people go striaght on to Gonal-f injections if they PCOS, just hope I haven't wasted a cycle.


----------



## Mrs.M

Hi Chubbypanda, I did x6 cycles of clomid on it's own before trying IUI. It only made me ovulate once (according to bloods...didn't have scans.) 
But for my IUI last month I used the Gonal-F injections (daily from day 2), which worked...but slowly. I had the IUI on cycle day 20. Good luck for your scan, you never know, I have heard of lots of people with PCOS who respond well to clomid so fingers crossed you'll be one of them xxx


----------



## silverbird2

hevaroo - good luck for the scan on Wednesday!  Praying the follies are perfect size for you and no more than 2  

loopy - so pleased that today's the day for you!  I did find IUI uncomfortable, but from what I've read this is unusual.  Most ladies don't seem to have any such problems.  I hope it all goes really well and painlessly for you.  Thinking of you today.

mrs.m - I'm in my second cycle now as they do back-to-back at my clinic.

AFM - I am in shock.  After having very slow-growing follies in my first cycle and IUI eventually on CD23 ... things have been the opposite this cycle and I am triggering tomorrow with my second IUI on Wednesday!  (CD13)  I honestly thought I'd be in for another long run.  I'm so pleased.  Also, have been warned there may be 2 eggs released as one's currently 17 and the other nearly 16.  Double the chance!


----------



## Mrs.M

Silverbird, that is brilliant news!! Good luck, & it's great that there's 2 follies....who knows maybe you'll get twins!! Have you been using injectables? xx


----------



## silverbird2

I know.  I couldn't believe it.  I had my first scan for this cycle on Saturday and already at that stage I was 8 days ahead compared to the previous cycle.  I just can't believe the difference.

Yes, I'm on Gonal F.  My clinic will only do medicated IUI.

Yes I was warned about twins!


----------



## Pixies

Hello Ladies

sorry I can't bring good news to this thread it's still a BFN    

Upwards and onwards though. I'm having a medicated cycle next just waiting for AF to start now. Hevaroo and Silverbird thanks for the info on what you are taking mine seems similar so I'm more chilled  
I will get 100mg Clomid between day 3-7. 

Start packing my bag tomorrow, but DH will come and visit YAY!

Loopy good luck for today!! Thinking of you, only 20 min away     
I had a sheet and slippers given, put my stuff in a locker ( I bit like in a swimming pool) than go to a small waiting room with one or two other ladies and wait to be called in. IUI as described by girls. Wait and chat in the room after with the girls in lovely big armchairs with feet up for about 30min.
Go home. I usually swell up a lot, look about 6 month pregnant but not in pain or anything. Swelling gradually goes down after a week or so. Take pessaries.

Chubby Panda I love your attitude! I have a similar plan, just get pr in 2012. Of course the sooner the better. Fingers crossed for you.

xx


----------



## Pixies

Silverbird fantastic news!!! Best of luck to you!!!     

I would love to have twins! As this is our first stimulated cycle we are excited about the prospect. How do you girls feel about twins? 

My DH says he is fine with twins, he jokingly said its buy 1 get 1 free.   He said if there are 3 we have to give one away and if there is 4 (I don't think they would inseminate would they?) well in that case he is moving to Australia. No pressure on my then   

Lots of love to you all and would love a BFP here!! 

xx


----------



## silverbird2

I have absolutely no issues about having twins and never have.  I know I could regret saying that, but I honestly would love them.  At this point in our lives it would actually be perfect and certainly cheaper in terms of further fertility treatment (we always wanted more than 1 child).  DH, however, is a little freaked out by the prospect.  I told him that identical twins could happen naturally anyway if an egg split.  I think it's just knowing it's more of a possibility that is scaring him a bit.  It's the financial worries that are concerning him more (double childcare etc).

Certainly in the UK I don't think any clinic inseminates if there are more than 3 dominant follies.  My clinic accept a maximum of 2.

Really sorry about the BFN, Pixies


----------



## Mrs.M

Really sorry it's a BFN Pixies   Hope you're ok.

Silverbird I would love twins too! And so would my hubby, which surprises me because prior to meeting me he didn't want any! It's good that your clinic let you do back-to-back cycles, mine clinic doesn't allow it if you're using injections   Although I must say, the month has gone really quickly and I'll be starting again before I know it!

It's nice for Silverbird and Loopy to have a 2ww buddy! xxx


----------



## Pixies

Mrs I'm fine, had my cry out watching all the versions of the Impossible dream on Youtube. I usually refer to this as "my quest" in front of strangers.
When do you start your May cycle?


----------



## Mrs.M

Probably around the 5 - 10th, whenever AF shows up! I hope I respond quicker this time round like Silverbird.

Pixies, sending you loads of   for your next cycle. You need a good cry to get it out your system I think. When I got my BFN last cycle I was surprisingly fine, well up until about 3 days after, when i felt like crap. I really think that no-one understands unless they've been through it, which is why I've hardly told anyone, can't be doing with people's pity and sympathy!

Hope the rest of you ladies are all ok! xx


----------



## Pixies

Oh, we can be cycle buddies! 
I think mine will start on the 28th or near it. I know it seems I'm going round quick, but my cycle is very short, only 26 days sometimes even 24 (my normal cycle that is). As soon as I stop the pessaries AF shows up. 
I don't know how Clomid will effect, perhaps it will slow it down a little?


----------



## MustBeMummy

mrs.m said:


> Loopy, you will be fine, it's a piece of cake. For me, it was just a small clinical room, stayed in own clothes. And then just like a smear test (so alittle uncomfortable) but didn't feel the catheter at all (only very small.) It lasted about 2 minutes. Then I just lay down for 20-30 minutes. No after pains, nothing!
> 
> Also, good luck Hevaroo! Let us know how it goes!
> 
> Can't wait for May so I can start again! xxxx


I wasnt asked to lay down for 20-30 mins i just got up and went. Then stood waiting for a taxi for over an hour outside the hospital!!


----------



## MustBeMummy

Must catch up with you all. Hope you are all doing well. Not really in the right frame of mind to be on here lately though...
But best wishes to you all. When i get our next cycle planned i will be back and a bit more positive.


----------



## Love2BaMum

Ladies thanks for all the messages of support I was feeling nervous this morning. IUI all done testing date is 8th May so keeping my FC for a BFP now.

The Dr said that DH's sample was brilliant so we're both chuffed. I found the IUI procedure a bit painful but bearable x


----------



## hevaroo

loopy- congrats on finally having your tx! i bet your soooo glad its done now. good luck with your 2ww 
mustbe- hope you're ok, your next cycle will be here before you know it, i can't believe in about 8 days i'll be half way through our 6 goes, time goes so fast! 
silverbird- thats great! good luck with your iui 

hope everyone else is ok, hoping to read of some BFP's soon! 
thanks everyone for the luck xx


----------



## silverbird2

loopy - glad it's all done and dusted.  Welcome to the 2ww!  My test date is 9 May, so I'm keeping everything crossed that we both get fab news around the same time.  Great news about your DH's sample.

MustBe - I'm sorry    We've all been there.  I hope you feel better soon and more positive.  Take care of yourself.  (oh and they don't get you to lie down at my clinic either - you have it done and then you're told to get up and dressed and shown the door).  I don't think it matters too much to be honest - they're placing the sperm directly into your womb so it's already in the right place.


----------



## Mrs.M

Loopy glad it went well & your hubby's sample was a good one! Now welcome to the longest 2 weeks of your life! Keeping my fingers crossed for hun! No pressure, but this thread really needs some good news!   

Mustbe, I have periods where I try & keep away too, or switch off from anything baby related. Enjoy your break with your hubby & you'll be starting again soon. And don't worry about the 'not laying down thing' either, gravity makes no difference to sperm, otherwise no-one would ever get pregnant.

Pixies, I've heard some girls say that clomid/other drugs slow their natural cycle down, best of luck! xxx


----------



## hevaroo

twins would be great in a way even though there is more risk, it means if you only want 2 children then you wouldn't need more treatment! sounds good to me! 

i was told at my clinic that it makes no difference whether you lay down for a while after treatment or not, but its up to you if you want to. i didnt first try, then thought i would second but still got a bfn. 

silverbird- 2 follies is great, i'm really hoping i'll have 2 this time. i think thats the only way i'll feel like it could work! i've only had 1 the last 2 months.


----------



## rachandsuzann

Thankyou ladies for all your well wishes and support. I have managed to make it through another day, I have been distracting myself, well actually my customers have! lol!


I make ruffle scarves in my spare time (lol!) and I have been swamped with orders and I am trying to knit them up to get them out - don't get me wrong I am very grateful for the work but oh dear I only have one pair of hands!!!!!


Anyway, dinner on and back to the knitting!


loopy:- welcome to the madness!


mustbe:-    enough said!


hevaroo:- speedy treatment - long 2ww - well thats how I feel!


and to everyone else                


Love Rachel x


----------



## hevaroo

rachandsuzann- thats great that you have something to keep you busy, albeit perhaps too busy! i taught myself to crochet a while back and have made a cushion cover and a couple of other things. my dp thought it was very romantic me knitting before bed. lol.   
my 2ww's havent seemed too long, probably because i havent yet made it to otd, af always arrives early. 
good luck with the rest of your 2ww!


----------



## Hopefully Soon

Loopy, Hevaroo, Silverbird, Rachandsuzann sending you all lots of      , you name it, whatever can get that   I'm sending it.

Not been on much lately. Having a real crappy time with treatment. Here's how it's been:
Cd1 -startAF
Cd2 - scan (start injecting 8pm, gramps died 3am)
Cd2-8 - injecting
Cd8 - scan told keepin going
Cd9 - start bleeding, still injecting
Cd12 - second scan abandon cycle
Cd17 - start bleeding
Cd19 - still bleeding

So in 19 days have been bleeding for 12 days over 3 separate episodes!  Phoned clinic and had scan today, can't see ovaries or detect lining. Doctor recommended abandoning IUI and starting on IVF so can control my body as suspect bleeding will keep happening.  Really disappointed and feeling like I have no hope. Mi can't see us getting those two little pink lines and suspect adoption might be the only way we can have a family.

Really upset and numb today, think it will hit when DH gets home!

Anyway lots of love to you all and hope everything goes well for you.  Sorry for the depressing post!!!


----------



## hevaroo

hopefullysoon- i'm so sorry that your gramps died   and that your cycle was abandoned. i really hope things get better for you.   xx


----------



## silverbird2

I'm so sorry, hopefullysoon.    Please don't give up all hope just yet though - there are so many ladies on these boards who thought they'd never see those 2 lines and they did in the end.  Do they think your body is reacting to the drugs?  Is it not worth them changing to a different drug or did they not suggest this?  I'm so, so, so sorry.  I can't imagine how you must be feeling right now. Sending you lots and lots of


----------



## Jules13

silverbird.... cant believe how different your cycles are! You must be glad this one hasnt been a repleat of the last! Good luck on your 2ww with those TWO follies!

loopy, fingers crossed for your 2ww too 

pixies, sorry it wasnt good news this time. upwards and onwards with more   than ever.

I was actually wondering about drugs and cycle lengths. Since Jan Ive had three IUI's back to back, 1st one clomid and gonalF, 2nd & 3rd cycles only gonalF. My April cycle was abandoned cos of easter so Im now waiting to start my next (and final) IUI. I usually have a 28 day cycle and tomorrow is day28 so AF should be here any day now but I was wondering if drugs will slow my cycle down as I have no premenstrual symptoms at all. Usually my boobs get really sore and I get backache about a week before but so far nothing. Anyone know if your cycles return to normal after months of IUI?


----------



## Kerry C

Jules hi I normally have the same symptoms but since IUI medicated 2 mths ago had none I'm due again 10th may xx 

Hello everyone else xx


----------



## Pixies

PMS is really strange. Not having it would be a good thing.
During my first cycle unmedicated (no clomid) but had 400gm progesterone / day during my 2ww. I had no PMS at all. I didn't even crave chocolate which never happened to me before. On the medication leaflet of the progesterone it says it's sometimes used to help PMS.

At my current cycle, same medication as before I had the usual PMS symptoms. Mood swings and chocolate during last week. My AF is due today, I'm off the pessaries now.

Silverbird best of luck to you on your 2ww!!  

HopefullySoon don't give up hope, I'm sure these clinics have seen it all before and know exactly what to do next. Perhaps IVF will be the next step for you but there is always a way. Lots of hugs to you and I've sent you a bubble for good luck    
xx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Silverbird2 we’re cycle buddies yay! FC its good news for both of us. Great news on having two follies too, I would have love to have twins  

Mrs.M thanks for the message yes I definitely think its going to be the longest 2ww ever!

MustB so sorry to hear that you are having a rough time of it at the moment I hope you feel better soon and can begin your next IUI.

KerryC thanks for talking me through the IUI procedure I was sooo nervous especially as we waited in the clinic after DH’s sample so there was a lot of hanging about which made it worse.

Pixies so sorry to hear that it was a BFN hun but glad that you are feeling +ve about your next IUI, FC its the one!

Hevaroo good luck with the 2ww I hope its passes quickly for you.

rachandsuzann good luck hun when is your test date?

HopefullySoon so sorry to read that you’ve had such a rough time with IUI, don’t give up hope though they can do so many things I’m sure there will be options for you. Will you be able to speak with the Dr to discuss things? IVF might be the key!

Jules13 I was wondering the same thing too about cycles and how it affects length and also ov.

Ladies did any of you have pain during IUI? I had period type cramps and the nurse struggled a little to get the catheter in. She said it was because I’ve never had children before but I googled online and it said that if you have pain it could be because the IUI was timed wrong so now I’m stressing that we missed ov. I had the IUI 32 hours after my trigger shot – what do you think ladies? I’m hoping you’ll be able to put my mind at ease x

Ps Sharry please could you update my IUI date to 23rd April and testing date to the 8th May please? Thanks!


----------



## silverbird2

loopy, please don't worry.  I had a fair amount of pain - more than I had expected - but apparently this can happen with some ladies and it doesn't mean anything and might not happen again at 2nd IUI (I'll let you know tomorrow!)  Also I have a very tiny cervical os/opening (mentioned to me at every smear and swab I've ever had) and even though they got the catheter through OK I imagine this in itself could still cause some of the pain I experienced.

Please try not to Google any more.  Your clinic know what they're doing and I fail to understand the logic as to how you can get pain because IUI wasn't timed properly.

Hope that's helped x


----------



## Pixies

Loopy you must be over the moon that it's all done now after such a long wait. Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun.    

I had no pain or any discomfort after the first IUI but had a lot of cramping after the second one I don't think it means anything. 32 hours after the shot is fine. As Silverbird says please don't google things or try not to, you will drive yourself crazy for 2 weeks - I did that. I know it's really really hard. Try not to worry and find yourself something to do or try and sleep. For me that worked as the days went longer.

Did you get any progesterone? 

Best of luck! 
xx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks silverbird2 you've helped to put my mind at ease.
What I read it that when you are due to ov there is a small opening in the cervix so the cathether should go in without any discomfort. If the IUI is timed wrong and you miss ov there isn't the opening in the cervix so it causes pain.
I'm not going to google anymore - it drives you mad! 

Wishing you lots of luck for your IUI tomorrow, let us know how you get on.

Pixies thanks so much for the advice, I'm going to try keeping my days as busy as possible. I even dreamt that the Dr told us we needed IVF last night as the IUI hadn't worked!  x


----------



## silverbird2

Oh I see, loopy.  I'm still not convinced about that though - have you seen how tiny those catheters really are?  Don't forget that ladies have those hysteroscopy dye scans before they've ovulated and the opening would be fairly closed and often they don't experience any pain at all then either.  I'm sure all is fine    

Thanks for your well wishes.  I'll be sure to report on here how it went.


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks silverbird I like your logic   my HSG was fine a lot easier than the IUI. Another thing is that the nurse said that they can't use any gel etc as it affects the sperm. So its bound to be more painful not sure anything did your dr/nurse use anything? All they used with me was a bit of water x


----------



## Kerry C

Hi Ladies after reading we all seam to be getting conflicting info on treatment its driving me mad as I did ask the question when I was at clinic last and the nurse said depends on the woman.  

Don't think it is that at all is just that all the clinics do things differently.

I never had a HSG !! what does it show ?

Hope all the ladies who have had IUI are relaxed due counting down and waiting TX counting down as I'm counting down to 10th ish.

Should be picking Charlies ashes up either today or tomorrow  

XXXX


----------



## Pixies

Interesting. Silverbird, that may explain why I had no discomfort for the first time but was more difficult the second time. I had my HSG a week before my first IUI and I went through hell. Not so much during but about an hour later. I was in so much pain giving birth can't be much worse. 2 days later I started vomiting as well had fever etc. 

I didn't tell my doctor because I thought I had a bug or something and he would not do the IUI. Anyway I Googled it and found out I had a reaction to the dye. Next month I told the doctor he said no problem, everything must be nice and clear inside. Apparently the dye goes into your stomach and I had a reaction. I do have a range of food intolerances so I'm not surprised.
I guess the HSG makes it all open up. Silverbird did you have HSG? 


x


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi KerryC yes it seems to be different everywhere. I'm surprised that you didn't have a HSG though as it shows whether or not your tunes are blocked, IUI won't work if they are. My Dr said I had to have it done first as is there was a blockage I would have had to go straight to IVF - perhaps its worth asking the question next time you go?

Sorry to hear about Charlie again hun.

Pixies ohh sounds like you had a rough time with the HSG x


----------



## Kerry C

Hi Loopy I may have had it done at some point throught all this !! Im also on my local thread Jessops and was talking about one of the Doctors and here is my saga   ......

SuzieW yes I did get caught and here is my run in with Mr Baxter  (from what I can remember hes good looking chap)  

Just a quick one about Mr Baxter, I was due to have my  Laparoscopy done on the Monday went in got all dolled up in gown and sexy stockings and the first lady went down and i was clock watching and 2 hours past my surgeon came and advised me that they would not be able to carry out my op as one of the machines had broken in theatre !! Agggg went home crying my eyes out.

I got a call from the admissions office of we can do you Friday  on someone else's list so off I went in for my routine Laparoscopy last year August time and was under a lady (rubbish with names) so far so good, off I went and into theatre i went for a nice deep sleep.

God knows why but they woke me while still in theatre and had the tube still down my throat so i had trouble breathing went back to sleep again, woke up in recovery not able to breath at all they had damaged my vocal cords while removing the tube !!! was in so much pain so they had to keep giving me morphine and they said if I had any more I would have to stay in but at that point I dint care just wanted the pain to go away.

3 hours later I was still in recovery and Marcus was starting to panic as i had not gone back to the day ward !! no one had told him what was going on, they got my breathing under control and I was admitted to the ward A1(think) i was comfy and was able to get some rest.

The following morning I woke and was in so much pain and started been sick I was ghost white and light headed... the nurses said they were going to get the on call doctor (Mr Baxter) he came and said he was concerned and that I had to have a scan done asap !!!!!!!!!!!!!! off I went and the nurse said oh there seams to be some blood in your pelvis !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT  

Mr Baxter who I might add is very nice came and said we need to get you back in theatre ASAP you have got internal bleeding !!!!! I was sent back to my bed and had to call Marcus omg thats the worst phone call ever and then called my mum I was in shock !! then 5 mins later off I went.

After the surgery Mr Baxter  came and checked on me as he was the one that did my op, he said what they had done prior was when they were removing the instruments looks as if it had nicked my wall and cased a small cut and thats why I was bleeding !! so the previous woman had caused this !!! Mr Baxter had shown me to pictures that they had to take (just in case I was going to take it further) and explained what had happened and he was so nice kept coming to check on me  every few hours, I also dint have enough oxygen in my blood so had to have that but took all the lining off the inside of my nose and got nose bleeds and then got a water infection and ended up having a catheter fitted !! ended up been in hospital 5 days and going home with the bag on I was so fed up.

I got a follow up appointment with my surgeon and when i went she could not apologise enough !! (thought yeah while you went off playing golf you made me really ill) ..

Sorry for going on just thought I would say that Mr Baxter saved my life as If I dint have that other lot of morphine I would have gone home that night and who know what would have happened.


----------



## Pixies

Kerry so sorry hun. Must be awful. Are you going to bury him?   
I'm having problems with my doggy too. She is 10 and had something wrong with her nose and eye. She had lots of medications, seemed to have cleared up but now her eye kind of rolls up when she blinks. i'm worried she is going blind.


----------



## Kerry C

Hi Pixies no hes been cremated hun  

What has the vet said about it cos if you are worried i would advise going back straight away hun  

I have herd so much bad news this last week its horrid    so sending   to everyone xxx


----------



## Rike

Hi everyone,

I have just started my 1st IUI and will have scan for follies on Friday. 

Good luck to all of you - we are in this together...!

Rike  xx


----------



## silverbird2

Welcome, Rike and good luck for your scan on Friday.  Hope they show some large nice follies ready for you.

Kerry - that sounds horrendous!  They can nick things during any op, but it's still really rare and of course you hope it never happens to you.  Blimey.  I'm glad you're OK now.

Pixies - yes, I did have an HSG.  I was also told it was mandatory and they wouldn't do IUI without it, as IUI is pointless if my tubes are blocked or any other issues.  I was fine until they squirted the dye in when I had very nasty, sharp and sudden pains, but they went almost as quickly as they appeared.  She said it's because the dye can cause a spasm of the womb or tubes.  I was also told the dye was reabsorbed by the body and it might make me feel unwell, but I was fine afterwards.

Loopy - I have no idea if they used anything on the actual cather, but they wiped me with some alcohol stuff prior to the procedure to ensure it was sterile.


----------



## Hopefully Soon

Just spoke to clinic and they are confirming moving on to IVF and abandoning IUI.  Got to go for information evening on 17th May and they they will discuss cycles, routines and medications individually.  Worried that they haven't mentioned weight and I know that you need BMI 30 before starting and mine is slightly above that (like I need to lose 2 stone!).  Concerned that we will go for info evening and I'll be fatty boom boom in the corner and they will have to ask us to leave to make space for the other coup,es attending!       

Good luck to everyone and hopefully more   for all!  Sending lots of


----------



## Kerry C

Hopefully please try not to worry what they might say as you will get all worked up and will Stress  you out this process is stressfull enough x

Sending you plenty of hugs xx


----------



## broody23

Hiya ladies

Just a quik update from me

I went out to reprofit a couple of weeks ago and had my 3rd iui on the 13th and have just got a bfp today

Just wanted to share with u all

am over the moon, could not stop shaking wen i saw the test

Broody xxxxxxxxx


----------



## hevaroo

congrats broody! thats fantastic news. i'm hoping to have my 3rd iui next week, feeling like it'll never work but i feel more hopeful now seeing your bfp. xx


----------



## Pixies

Broody congratulations and thank you so much for sharing!! You giving us all hope and we really needed some good news here.
Look after it and keep us posted if you can.

I'm having my third one too as soon as AF's here. 

Perhaps it's third time lucky? Hevaroo I'm sure you agree too.
x


----------



## hevaroo

thats what i'm hoping!


----------



## Jules13

Kerry that sounds awful, I cant believe what you've went through! That would put me off hospitals for life! 
My heart goes out to you regarding Charlie  

Hopefully, I'll be joining you with IVF soon. We have one more IUI then we're going straight into private IVF for one cycle. I agree with Kerry, just try to chill, its stressful enough! Good luck 

Broody....congratulations! That gives me hope for my third time too  Hevearoo & Pixies, when you guys starting your third cycle? My AF is due any day now and Im desperate to get started.

xx


----------



## rachandsuzann

Broody congratulations    you have given me the urge to test now but I am going to be strong


----------



## Love2BaMum

Broody massive congratulations hun lovely to hear a long overdue success story on here  

Hopefully Soon please don't worry hun, I hope everything goes really well at your next appointment   

Ladies I am absolutely shattered today   I think work is going to be a struggle. Did any of you feel tired after the IUI or could it be the progestorone I'm taking??  x


----------



## natty84

I was and still am very tired, i think its the progesterone hun. makes you feel yuck. xx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks natty84 I felt like I'd been hit by a bus this morning lol! Early night for me tonight hopefully I'll feel a little better by tomorrow x


----------



## Kerry C

Afternoon Ladies,
Hope you all feeling a little better today. 

Loopy- rest and no stress  

Natty- the Progesterone made me feel the same 

Hopefully Soon - hope you are feeling a little better today xx 

rachandsuzann-hope you are well and still not testing only a few more days to go xx 

Jules- how are you and what's next for you ? xx

hevaroo - what stage are you at ?

Pixies- when is your AF due xx

Broody - Sit back and relax xx 

Silver bird - how are you getting on ? hope things are going well ? xxx	

MrsM - when are you starting again ? xx 

Mustbe- when are going to have your next TX 

Chubbypanda - hope things are going well xx

Hello if I missed anyone xx (so many) xx


----------



## hevaroo

hi kerryc, hope you're ok and starting to feel more positive about your next cycle. 

i'm on cd10 today and am going for my first scan this afternoon. hoping there wont be more than 2 follies above 14 as iui will be cancelled. i really hope i do have 2 though, i've only had 1 the last 2 months and got bfn's    
not a very pleasant day though to be walking through town to the hosp, its been windy and chucking it down all day. hoping for good news to make it worth the trek! x


----------



## Kerry C

Hevaroo - I am thanks and Charlie ashes are ready to pick up but will go on Sat morning   once I have scattered him I think it will sink in more that hes not comming home as still cant accept my baby is not coming back     & I'm on count down to the 10th for TX. 

Got my fingers crossed for you hun please let us know how you get on xx


----------



## hevaroo

i remember when my doggie died 4 and a half years ago, she wasnt cremated, we buried her in the garden. i was so upset, but at the same time i knew it was the only option (for her to be put to sleep), which made it a bit easier. i still miss her but i'm so glad she spent her life with us. i wish animals could live longer! its so heartbreaking losing them. 
i'm sure you'll always miss charlie but he'll forever be in your heart. it does get easier xx

i'll be leaving for my appointment in about 20 mins when my dp gets home. will let you know how i get on later. x


----------



## Love2BaMum

hevaroo good luck with the scan I hope it goes well and you have 2 follies like you want  

kerry c sending you lots of +ve vibes for your next cycle hun       

ladies this may be a stupid question but what are u supposed to do about dtd after iui? The nurse told us to bd the night we had our iui to increase the chances which we did. Is that enough or should we have dtd last night or tonight? We're both shattered at the moment so not particularly in the mood but jsut wondered what your advice was?

Thanks x


----------



## rachandsuzann

I haven't tested no! Tempted but I haven't maybe I could tomorrow? Maybe I shouldn't I only have two tests in the house so it would be better to test fri and sat? X


----------



## hevaroo

rachandsuzann- i'd try and wait if you can, i'd probably do one the day before otd then one on otd. there's no point being disappointed if it comes up bfn when you might get a bfp on otd! good luck!

i've had my scan, much better this month! my lining was 6.7 (she says they like to see over 6) and i have TWO FOLLIES!!!! yay! one at 17 and one at 15. i'm so pleased, praying for 3rd time lucky! got to start doing ov tests tomorrow.


----------



## FandF

Hello all.....new to this forum but have a quick question about my u/s in this cycle. Went for u/s on cd9 and had 3 follies L14&12 R9, went for u/s on cd13 and no sign of them, although a new R7mm and lining was thickening - opk were negative for previous 4 days. Am on menopur 75 every other day, RE doesn't think I have O'd and has upped my Menopur to everyday for three days with a scan on cd16.

Last month I had one follie at 20mm and triggered on cd11 but sadly a bfn on 14dpiui.....also I have a very very regular 28day cycle.

Has anyone had follies just disappear mid-cycle but continued on and had iui? 

Thanks.


----------



## Mrs.M

Hevaroo, brill news about the follicles! Fingers crossed for a BFP, or even twins!! Do you not use the trigger shot?

FandF, afraid I can't really help, but good luck & I hope those follies reappear.

Rachandsuzann, sending you loads of luck for your test date!

Kerry, sending you loads of   for saturday. Hopefully Charlie will be sending you loads of luck for your next treatment!

Loopy, hope you're recovered and relaxing plenty!

xxx


----------



## hevaroo

mrsm- no all i have is clomid cd2-6 then i do ovulation tests, have iui the day i get a positive and the day after. i then have a blood test 7days after iui to check my progesterone which shows whether i did ovulate or not. if it doesnt work this time again i might ask about the trigger for next time.


----------



## ChubbyPanda

Hevaroo - I'm too on CD10 today and took clomid CD2-7. I have my 1st scan tomorrow morning. I hope my scan results are as promising as yours. I'm getting a constants dull ache on my rightside not sure if that's a good or bad thing. I just hope it's not a cyst. Boo!

Kerry c - aww, thanks for thinking about me. Hope all is going well with you. I'm Just hoping everything is fine with my scan tomorrow.  

Love and hugs to all.
xx


----------



## rachandsuzann

Okay, I have tested and ive got a bfp but i scared to get excited - can i get excited? It came up so fast its not trigger is it? Should I phone clinic? Or should I wait?


----------



## natty84

Congrats, i would give the clinic a ring hun. i thought the trigger only stays in system for 10 days. I have this morning joined the bfn club   heartbroken. Gonna ring the clinic on monday to start ball rolling for next try in june. Does anyone else know what af will be like after the progesterone? its usually really bad anyway and im worried as my lining has been made thicker its gonna be horrendous :-(


----------



## Love2BaMum

OMG rachandsuzann massive congratulations Hun   when is ur official test day? I'd wait until then and then phone the clinic but it's up to u  

Fantastic to see a BFP on this thread horrah!!!! X


----------



## rachandsuzann

oh Natty, I'm so sorry


----------



## Love2BaMum

natty84 our posts crossed, so sorry to hear it was a bfn hun   I've had a letter from my clinic saying that if AF turns up it could b heavier or lighter than normal and ur cycles could b longer or shorter as its not a proper period but ur body will go back to normal so I wouldn't worry I hope that helps x


----------



## rachandsuzann

thankyou loopy our official test day is saturday and our blood test is booked for Monday, my worry is I only have enough cyclogest until Saturday? So I think I'm going to call them today and ask them what they think I should do?


----------



## rachandsuzann

Natty:- Just a quick one - has af arrived? If not its not over hun as when I got pregnant with our dd we didn't test positive until 2 days past our otd I was convinced it hadn't worked x


----------



## natty84

no af hasnt arrived but all the signs are there that she is going to rear her head. I used the first response so i would have thought that would have picked it up. thanks for your kind words. x


----------



## rachandsuzann

Oh please just keep the faith until she shows her rotten ugly face I'll be hoping and praying for you today and tomorrow try again on sat  xxx


----------



## natty84

ok will do thanks xx


----------



## ChubbyPanda

Natty84- I had to have progesterone to induce AF as I had a thick lining, I was told it would be a PROPER bleed. When AF arrived she was very light that I was sure my lining would not be thin enough to start clomid, but it was. I generally have a light flow though.

rachelsuzann- hope the BFP is still present on Saturday. Fingers crossed.x


----------



## Love2BaMum

rachandsuzann ohh id give them a ring if you haven't got enough cyclogest better to be safe than sorry hun   Great to see a BFP on this thread after so many BFN's. I can't believe it worked first time for you twice!

Natty84 hang in there hun, I thought AF had arrived for you. It's not over yet     x


----------



## silverbird2

natty - so sorry, but please don't give up hope yet.  Keeping everything crossed for you      

rachandsuzann - congrats!  About time we saw a BFP on here  

hevaroo - great to see another with 2 follies.  I'm so pleased it's better than last cycle - I have found this has given me much more hope this time around.  Fingers crossed!  

Hi to everybody else.

AFM - Had IUI yesterday and great numbers again from our donor.  It would have been mostly pain-free if the catheter hadn't got a kink in it and scraped my wall.  Ouch!  All sorted though and now in the 2ww.  Praying and praying this is it.


----------



## Love2BaMum

silverbird congrats on being PUPO! When is your testing date? do yo know what your donors numbers were? Wishing you lots of luck for a BFP x


----------



## hevaroo

wow congrats rachandsuzann! great news!

chubbypanda- hope your scan goes well this morning and you have some good follies!

natty- so sorry you got a bfn, but as others have said, dont give up until af shows, i've heard it possible for a bfp not to show until 18dpiui so there is still hope.

silverbird- glad your iui went reasonably well, when i had my first one she pushed the catheter in too far and it poked my uterus! i could feel it for days. good luck with your 2ww, i'll be hoping to join you soon! 
 

hi everyone else!!


----------



## silverbird2

Thanks loopy and hevaroo.  OTD is 9 May.  I just pray I can last a decent number of days this time post IUI before bleeding so at least I can give anything happening in there a chance to implant.  Otherwise I'm to go on Progesterone next cycle.  They think my early AF last time was due to an inadequate follie, which lead to inadequate Progesterone levels.

Loopy - donor numbers this time post-wash - 25.5 million total were inseminated (51 million per ml and I had 0.5ml inseminated) and 70% motility. Very, very pleased with that.


----------



## ChubbyPanda

Aww hervaroo, the scan showed polycystic ovaries and no growing follicules. I'm going back on Sunday to double check and if the situation hasn't improved I'm going to have to restart my cycle with 100mg of clomid. Feel gutted!!  

If I have ploycystic ovaries should I not have FSH injections rather than clomid?


----------



## silverbird2

Oh no, I'm so sorry chubbypanda  

I'm afraid I have no idea about PCOS and which treatment to use.  I'm sure somebody will be along to advise soon.  Sunday is very soon and hopefully you'll get more answers.


----------



## Love2BaMum

rachandsuzann did you have any symptoms in the 2ww?

ChubbyPanda so sorry to hear that it wasn’t good news hun, I hope you get some answers at your next appointment. I can’t advise on PCOS sorry.

Silverbird2 I had IUI on Monday and my OTD is only a day before yours! I might test on the 7th though because its bank holiday and DH will be with me whatever the outcome. Great number very similar to what we had.

Love to you all x


----------



## silverbird2

loopy - yeah it's always 2 weeks exactly from the day of IUI for my clinic, so I would definitely go with Monday 7 May.  Sounds good to me.


----------



## Love2BaMum

silverbird2 Monday 7th is is then   how did you find the 2ww last time? I'm wishing the days away already!

Ladies do you test with  pregnancy test that your clinic gave you or so you buy your own? I wonder how good the test will be from the clinic.

Thanks x


----------



## hevaroo

chubbypanda- i'm so sorry to hear that, i dont know anything about pcos so cant help you with that but i hope you have better news next time.  

silverbird- i know its so annoying to not make it to test day isnt it! i havent had the chance to do a hpt yet as af always comes early. i'm sure you'll have a better month this time and you have 2 follies and you ov'd much earlier.

loopy- although i havent had chance to do a hpt yet i did buy 2 clear blue ones, my clinic also gives me 7 clearblue ov tests and 1 clearblue hpt each month so i have been collecting them up and now have 6 hpt! i look forward to being able to use one! i would imagine that the ones your clinic gave you should be ok, but most people probably use a branded one too. good luck!


----------



## silverbird2

loopy - I was never given a pregnancy test, so got my own Superdrug ones (they're supposed to be as good as CB).  I actually had no problems at all in the 2ww until I got to around 7 days post IUI because that's around the time I know the embryo might implant.  Of course, I only made it another day before AF came.  I was the same in previous 2wws to be honest - I don't worry or symptom-spot at all until around 7 dpo and then I start analysing everything lol.  To be honest I didn't really symptom-spot either, as I didn't want to get my hopes up.  Had so much disappointment this past year that I just wanted to expect a failure.  I guess it made the AF easier to bear.

Thanks, hevaroo    I hope so too.


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks hevaroo and silverbird2 I was just wondering what would be the best to do, FC I get to test day  

silverbird2 I'm getting impatient already I suppose it doesn't help that it took me until CD30 to have IUI so after the 2 week wait this would have been a 6 week cycle   Trying my best to stay patient but its so hard, if all had gone to plan I would be have tested by now x


----------



## rachandsuzann

Hi All,

Chubby: I'm so sorry   for Sunday

loopy: I have been crampy on and off all of the second week, I had a definite temp drop one day (which i'm taking to be implantation) other than that Ive just been tired, one of my boobs is achy lol but I must admit I put all of this down to the cyclogest as so many people said it makes you feel like you are pregnant so I tried desperatley not to read too much into it which of course I did!  
I had accupuncture for the four weeks before my treatment but nothing during tww, I stopped all caffeine except tea for a month (I'm desperate for a can of coke!) I ate 5 brazil nuts and 5 walnuts every night from ovulation until two days ago (apparently they raise the levels needed for implantation) another blooming old wives tale but who knows if any of this helped? 

I spoke to clinic they have said the trigger is definitely out of my system so I musn't miss cyclogest they are faxing a prescription to my local chemist who very kindly said she would order some in so I can carry on. Which is a bonus as I don't have to go to London twice now - they want me in on Monday as arranged for my bloods, they said we will chat to consultant to see how long he wants me to carry on for she said some say 6, 8 or 10 weeks it all depends?!?!? Which doesn't sound very blooming scientific to me lol!

I wish everyone the best of luck and I'm just hoping and praying my little bean sticks where he/she is  and also can I just say Thank you from the bottom of my heart for being so welcoming as you have really got me through this month 

Love to you all

Rachel
x


----------



## Love2BaMum

rachandsuzann glad the clinic is sorting things out for you. I'm on cyclogest too, the clinic I'm in said if I get a BFP I need to keep taking them up until 12 weeks.

I haven't been temping do you think its too late to start now? (I had IUI on Monday)

Wishing you a H&H 9 months and a super sticky bean - CONGRATS!!! x


----------



## Love2BaMum

Ladies can one of you are better still all of you give me a kick up the bum  
I started writing down this afternoon my testing date for this IUI and the approx dates for my 2nd & 3rd IUI and then my 1st IVF. I thought it would make me feel better seeing it written down on paper that it will all be this year and to reassure myself that if we're not lucky this time then I've got my back up plan so to speak.

It's made me feel worse  I ended up crying on the phone to my mum at lunch   I can't help worrying that nothing is going to work for us. I don't know what's wrong with me today I think my hormones have gone into overdrive - any words of wisdom ladies? x


----------



## silverbird2

Aw, loopy  

Come on now.  You've only just had your first IUI a few days ago.  You can't give up yet.  Definitely don't start writing down the dates for future treatments.  Try not to even think about that.  You very well may not have to think about it and I'm praying you don't.  But if you do then that's to worry about in the future and not now.  Don't forget that stressing and getting upset can be detrimental to your fertility and isn't good in the 2ww.  So you need to put your positive hat on and try to just get on with things during the nasty wait.  It's so difficult to get the right balance between hope for a BFP and preparation for AF and I feel confident when I say I bet all of us have felt just like you at one point or another.  

It's not surprising things have gotten on top of you.  You had a terrible start to your first cycle and all that initial excitement probably dwindled away to nothing and now you're stuck just waiting (again) and not being able to do anything about it.  

I think all of us have worried at one point or another that nothing is going to work for us.  I bet most of the ladies in the past that thought this now have little ones.  You've just go to focus on the here and now as best as you can and take it one cycle at a time or even one day at a time if you need to.  

Try to do things that fill your 2ww up.  You need to treat yourself and keep yourself distracted or you'll drive yourself completely crazy.  How about you write a list of 3 things that you absolutely love doing and that are feasible to do in the next couple of weeks?  Then get your diary back out and 'make a date' for those 3 things.  Or arrange a nice meal out with your partner or a day out doing something.  You both deserve some rest and relaxation after the stressful start to this cycle.


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi silverbird2 just wanted to say thank you so much for the lovely message  
I know it hasn't been long since our IUI and its only the 1st one, just don't know what's come over me. You're right there is definitely an ultra thin line between being positive hoping for a BFP and negative expecting AF to arrive.

I'm definitely going to fill the next two weeks with as much as I possibly can to try and keep me distracted as much as possible. Thank you so much for the advice and I'm glad I'm not the only one that worries that it might never happen.

Thank you so much for the support, its really appreciated  x


----------



## silverbird2

Great stuff.  I'm glad my subtle 'kick up the bum' helped  

Glad to hear you're going to fill the next 1.5 weeks with lots of things to do - make sure they're things you love to do and that make you happy.  Happy hormones are what you want flooding your system right now and you need to try and be as relaxed and chilled as you can. 

Looking forward to hearing about all the wonderful things you have planned now


----------



## Mrs.M

So so sorry Natty  

Rachandsuzann,   Brill news!! Just what we all needed to hear. Hoping you have a smooth pregnancy.

Loopy. I know it's so hard hun. You're full of hormones, which is why you're feeling like this. Just try & keep focused. Don't lose it, it will make things ten times worse. Keep positive. Or take your mind off it completely. It is a horrible wait, but what will be, will be   There's nothing you can do but wait. Thinking of you. Fingers crossed for a BFP xxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Hi silverbird & Mrsm how are you both doing?
I'm feeling brighter than I did yesterday just really tired. I asked my DH to give me the 'positivity talk' last night   which he thought was quite funny. He's an eternal optimist and he talks me through things and always manages to calm me down bless him.

silverbird I've planned a few things in my head to do this weekend such as pizza takeaway tonight, hairdressers and saturday night tv, cinema and we might also pop out for some food. We might go for a walk (weather permitting) and I've got uni work that I need to fit in at some stage. So I'm sure the weekend will fly by - it always does lol!

Have you both got any plans?? x


----------



## silverbird2

It definitely helps when you have a DH like that, loopy    Glad you're feeling brighter today.  I've been really tired since I started the injections for my first cycle, so I guess it could be related?  Or maybe just the stress of it all in the first place.

Hey those things sound awesome!  What a great weekend.

No plans here at all.  Lots of sleep and playing my PS3 I think!  Boring but keeps me chilled


----------



## Love2BaMum

silverbird I used to love playing on my PS but I could never get off it! I used to end up staying up until the small hours   You've given me an idea, I might have to dig out my Nintendo Wii haven't played on it for ages.

I hope you ahve a good weekend x


----------



## silverbird2

I'm OK because I have dry eye syndrome and so I can't spend more than 2 or 3 hours on there before my eyes start hurting  

Definitely dig out the Wii because it's a positive 2ww influence too - gentle exercising is all good and healthy for you and a potential little one.


----------



## Mrs.M

I haven't played on the Wii for ages, thanks for the idea!

Well i'm very pleased because i'm ready to start my second cycle. Cycle day 1 today, start injections tomorrow & 1st scan next week! I'm actually very excited to be starting the whole rollercoaster all over again!

Hope you're feeling abit better today Loopy! 

xxxx


----------



## Pixies

Hi Ladies, I haven't been for a while. Back in Budapest start on Clomid tomorrow. I thought they were injections but I have tablets. Oh well, so much the better.

Sorry for the long response, just catching up.

*Rachandsuzann* congratulations!!! You are so so lucky, I'm very happy for you. We really needed some good news. Well done!

*Jules,* I'm starting on Clomid tomorrow. Fingers crossed. When do you start yours?

*Loopy *I was very tired on progesterone too. Haha, told you earlier that I slept a lot! Nice to know others are feeling it too, I started to beat myself up about it.
We were told to proceed as normal with lovemakig. I also felt very emotional. Keep busy, keep positive, good plans!

*Natty* my AF got really long and plentiful after progesterone. I usually have 2 days, barely nothing and now havens open for days. So so sorry about your BFN. Roll on June, please stay positive.

BTW my doctor says you must stop progesterone immediately once you have BFN. It will delay your AF and mess things up. My doctor is very strict on this. Also read somewhere that AF after progesterone is really withdrawal symptoms. Has anyone heard that?

*Kerry,* so heartbreaking, I'm so so sorry. 
I can see that you have decided to ahad with TX afterall. Fingers crossed for you hun you really deserve a BFP after what you've been through. 
*
Hevaroo* definitely third time lucky!! So pleased for you, grow follies!

*Mrs *how is your 2nd cycle?

*Silverbird* good luck on your 2ww, fingers crossed for you! X

*Chubbypanda* so sorry, how awful. Please stay positive. There are threads about PSOS I'm sure lots of women managed with this condition.

Sorry if I left out anyone.

Babydust to all xxx


----------



## Pixies

Just found this link on tips helping with 2ww.

http://infertility.about.com/od/copingwithinfertility/a/two_week_wait.htm

xx

/links


----------



## silverbird2

mrs.m - great news!  Here's to cycle day 1 being the first day of your last cycle for ages and ages and ages    

Pixies - great stuff.  I hope the Clomid works wonders for you and can't wait to hear how it all goes.


----------



## Mrs.M

Thanks Silverbird, hope your 2ww is going quickly for you xx


----------



## hevaroo

can anyone help me... 

i've been doing some research on the best time to do iui after lh surge is picked up with opk, a lot of people say that the next day in the afternoon would be the best time? i was told to do opk's early in the morning and when i get a positive to ring, then i go in for iui that morning and the following morning. 
i'm worried that its being done too early? espescially as we're using donor sperm which doesnt live as long.
i know a lot of you have had the trigger shot so your timing would be different but does anyone else have any info please!

thanks xx


----------



## broody23

Don't know if it helps but we used frozen donor sperm and we only had 23 hours between the trigger and the insemination. i thought it was too soon but it obviously worked as we now have our bfp

Broody xxx


----------



## hevaroo

thanks broody, hope everythings going well for you! i will ask next time i go why they do the iui the morning of my surge and not the next day. it seems too early to me to do it the same morning.


----------



## natty84

hi all just an update af has arrived :-( heartbroken. Trying to remain positive and concentrate on the next go. Hope everyone else is ok and things going well. xx


----------



## hevaroo

so sorry natty


----------



## Love2BaMum

Mrs m and pixies wishing u both the very best of luck for ur next cycles 

Natty so sorry to hear it was a bfn hun.

Silverbird how r u doing? I've had a bad day started with tears this morning and then argued with DH so have been down in the dumps all day. Feeling better tonight though.

I've also been asked to a job interview don't know what to do. I hate where I work but I don't want to put off ttc any longer. Any advice ladies? X


----------



## natty84

there is no harm in going to the interview hun, u can then decide from there. Xx


----------



## rachandsuzann

Just a quick post, 
Natty: I'm so sorry 
Loopy: It's worth going if nothing else just to be nosey?

Love to you all x


----------



## Mrs.M

Loopy, I have a similar situation myself. I have applied for x2 jobs and waiting to hear about interviews. I'm just so fed up of the rubbish shifts that I work, loads of nights and weekends - no bloody wonder i'm not pregnant, lol! I was in 2 minds about whether or not to apply for them, but if none of the treatment works then I will really regret it. I can't put my life on hold for something that might never happen   I say just go for it, you might find out you're pregnant before you even have to put your notice in  

Natty, so sorry AF arrived.


----------



## silverbird2

I agree - just go for it.  mrs.m's reasoning sounds excellent.

Natty - I'm so, so sorry  

Loopy - sorry you had a down day.  I've had a down weekend.  DH given me a good talking to because I have zero PMA and keep expecting an early AF again.


----------



## Anrol

Hi everyone, I'm completely new at this. I decided that some online support may be the way to go as the amount of people that know about our treatment is very limited to say the least! I'm on my first cycle of IUI and on day 8 of injections (Gonal F and seprecur). I have huge concerns that my date is on the bank holiday weekend and all the injections and emotions will be for nothing. So far so good with dealing with any side effects, after going a bit loopy on Clomid I was expecting the worst but so far so good . I just wondered if there is an average day that any of you ladies have reached the right follicle size? 

Positive thoughts to you all. x


----------



## silverbird2

Welcome, Anrol  

I asked my clinic the same and they just said there was no average day and each cycle can be totally different and they just can't pinpoint a date, even if it should be within a week and they've got scans to go on.

My first cycle was CD23 and my second CD13!  From my experience the first cycle is very much a bit hit and miss when medicated, as they're really not sure how your body will react to it all.  I hope they'll either bring IUI forwards or delay it to avoid that Bank Holiday for you.


----------



## Love2BaMum

Natty84, rachandsuzann, mrs m and silverbird2 thanks for all the advice re: job interview. I rang the company and said I could make it, it starts at 8.30am until lunchtime. Just received an email through now and I’m already starting to regret my decision I have to do a group exercise, a presentation (but I’ll only know the topic on the day), the interview itself, written tests and also a verbal reasoning test. Can’t believe how much they are expecting me to do, I was expecting  an interview and presentation but not all this.

The interview is on my OTD!!!

Silverbird2 glad your DH has been there to pick you up on the weekend. Have you got any symptoms? I don’t think I have other than I’m cold all the time but that could be anything. I’m expecting it not to work the first cycle for me, I’ve already been discussing what to do next with DH. Can I ask again hun when are you testing?

ANROL good luck with your IUI. I had my first IUI this month and it took me until CD30 to be ready!!! I think most people are around the cd12-16 mark but it all depends how your body reacts to the drugs. Things can change really quickly though I went for one scan and I had 5 follies all between 9&10mm I was told to keep on taking the drugs and come back in 3-4 days. On the next scan I just had one follie at 17mm and was good to go! Something that I never expected, I don’t think there’s any way of predicting these things.

Sending you all lots of babydust xxx


----------



## silverbird2

loopy - that interview sounds frightening!    Yikes!

My OTD is a week on Wednesday (9 May), which would give me a luteal phase of 14 days.  I imagine I'll be testing on the Monday at 12 days luteal phase though because I've only had a luteal phase longer than 12 days once or twice in nearly 3 years!  

Sounds stupid but it will be a personal victory for me if I can get to this Saturday without having had early AF, as it'll mean I've beaten my dismal 8-day luteal phase I had last cycle and at least any embies will have a chance to implant a bit.

No symptoms until today when I woke up to quite large amounts of white CM (like a floury paste - sorry about TMI!)  No idea if this is a symptom or not, but it's different to normal.  But with medicated cycles I think it makes symptom-spotting even less of an indicator for anything.  I'm not getting excited and I'm only 5dpiui today after all.


----------



## Love2BaMum

silverbird2 I think it sounds frightening too  !!!! I'm on two minds whether or not to put myself through it to be honest. 

I think I'll be testing a week today (if I make it that far), ohh we'll be testing on the say day. FC for two BFP's    

Good luck hun x


----------



## silverbird2

Yay!  It's Bank Holiday too so at least we can use the day to either sit there in shock or be miserable, depending on the result.

Really hoping we both get a BFP.  I'd love to just make it that far to be honest!  Good luck to you too xxx


----------



## Anrol

Thank you Silverbird and ******** for your replies. I guess it's just a case of going to my first scan tomorrow and seeing how the land lies. I'm hoping that the weekend isn't going to be a problem. Fingers crossed.
I'm not sure if anyone else feels this way, but I never envisaged ever having to go through all of this. I suppose I thought that when we decided for a baby it would just automatically happen. Especially as we had a MC last year after trying for just 2 months. Nothing since tho. And at 39, I thought that I'd better get on with it.
Today I feel tender in my breasts and heavy around my lower tummy.....and it's only day 8! So fingers crossed that my lovely little follies will be there and growing tomorrow to get on with the procedure before a long weekend off. Here's hoping..........


----------



## Mrs.M

Silverbird, i'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you that AF stays away  

Loopy, that interview sounds absolutely horrific!  

Welcome Anrol, good luck with your scan tomorrow, hope your follies are ready. I've just started my 2nd cycle, last time I had IUI on day 18 but everybody is different. Let us know how it goes! xxx


----------



## rachandsuzann

Just thought I would pop on and say that we had our bloods today to confirm the pregnancy and my numbers are 840.2 Whatever that means she said it was a great number so I'll go with that! lol.


Hope everyone else is well - I'll be checking to see who gets those BFPS over the next few weeks    and   its all of you as each one of you deserve it xxx


----------



## natty84

loopy that interview does sound scary hope all goes well   welcome anrol my iui was going to fall on the weekend but they gave me the hcg injection on the thursday to ensure it didnt and we did the iui on the friday. some clinics will do iui on saturday. Good luck and hope all goes well. afm im going for my second cycle in june, af put in brief appearance but has left just as quick :-/ asked the clinic and they seem to think its the progesterone delaying it. They have told me today i will be doing a stimulated cycle in june and going in for appointment on the 16th may so dh can learn how to inject (yikes- big needle phobic) not sure what drug they will be using but it will be low dose so hoping no side effects.  Wishing all those testing soon best of luck lots of baby dust and bfp's xx


----------



## natty84

aww congrats rachandsuzann so exciting


----------



## MissM

Hi girls,
Congrats RachandSuzann!!! Lovely news. 
Silverbird & Loopy - I really hope it's a BFP   
Natty - I'm needle phobic too... and got my first injection of Menopur in 15mins    Hubby at the ready with the kit.. got Emla cream on which numbs the skin slightly, and I'm sticking my earphones in!!!


----------



## hevaroo

loopy- that sounds very challenging, you could always go and if you dont pass at least you got a bit of interview practice in! it might help you with other interviews in the future. good luck with your decision! 

rachandsuzann- hope your doing well! 

silverbird and loopy- hope your coping well with your 2ww, really hoping you get your bfp's!

hi everyone else 

afm- i'm going in for my iui at 2pm today! so i'll be joining the 2ww again, cant believe how fast it comes around. had to ring in sick for the first time this morning at work! i feel so guilty (i've hardly ever been off sick and never in the job i do now), i know i shouldnt feel guilty though, no one else ever does when they ring in and i'm sure theyre not even ill. lol. 
 this is my last one!


----------



## silverbird2

Good luck today, hevaroo!  Really hoping this is it for you and keeping everything crossed for a super-quick 2ww and an excellent result


----------



## Love2BaMum

ANROL good luck for the scan today.

Mrs.M yes I agree it sounds horrific too! I’m now thinking of testing early to see what to do. A BFP would be far better than a new job.

Rachandsuzann massive congratulations must be so nice to have it confirmed. Wishing you a H&H 9 months!

Natty84 the needles are fine hun honest, I never thought I’d be able to inject myself but it’s surprising what you will/can do for a BFP. I was on a really low dose of drugs too, I didn’t have any side affects other than being tired. Good luck for your appointment in May.

MissM hope everything is going well for you where are you in your cycle?

Hevaroo wishing you lots and lots of luck for today. I had to ring in sick for my 1st IUI something I really didn’t want to do but I knew if I didn’t there was a chance my boss wouldn’t let me have the day off and I couldn’t miss the IUI! I think it’s a very valid reason for a sickie ;-)

Silverbird2 how are you?

Ladies I’m thinking of testing early as I feel I need to know the outcome of this IUI before the interview. How early do you think I could test and get a reliable result? I had my IUI on the 23rd April and my official test day is 8th May.  Thanks xx


----------



## silverbird2

loopy, if you get a good quality pregnancy test then I'm pretty sure if you're pregnant it should be showing up by 12dpiui (ie. Saturday?) I would be worried about testing any earlier, but that's just me.

I'm doing OK thanks. Had a few down days, but on the up again now. This 2ww malarky messes with your head _and_ your body doesn't it?


----------



## Love2BaMum

Silverbird2 glad to hear that you are on the up again. The 2ww definitely messes with your head its cruel!
I'm the same as you I had a bad weekend but feeling better this week but I feel like I've resigned myself to this IUI not working. Just can't imagine ever getting a BFP now so I'm expecting a -ve result.

Which pregnancy test's are the best to use? In nearly 2 years of ttc I never tested lol! x


----------



## broody23

Hiya

Good luck for today hevaroo

Loopy I have found clearblue digital with the conception indicator the best, they can detect as low as 25 and no squinting to see if its a line or not, also no chance of evaporation lines

Broody xxxx


----------



## Love2BaMum

Thanks broody x


----------



## Anrol

Good afternoon ladies, Just a quick update on day 8 scan. Follie is <1cm so doesn't count as yet and there is only the one. The radiographer said that there is time for more to grow, and that it may be to my advantage as my cycle may not be abandoned due to the bank holiday if the procedure is booked for Tuesday. So mixed emotions at the moment. Can anyone tell me if <1cm at this stage is normal?
Reading all of your messages on here really keeps my spirits up, and I'm keeping the fairy dust in the air for all of you!


----------



## Love2BaMum

ANROL on my 1st I wasn't ready for IUI until CD30 so I'm sure ull b fine Hun at least the bank hol won't b a problem now x


----------



## silverbird2

ANROL - there is really is no 'normal' in all of this - even cycle to cycle for the same lady things can be very different (I'm proof of that - CD23 for IUI first time around and CD13 for IUI the second!)  At my clinic - and a lot of others - they want you to have a follicle that's at least 17mm and once you get there they'll get you to do the trigger injection (assuming you're medicated).  So if you have 1 follie that's under 1cm then that means under 10mm, so they're right by saying it's not ready yet.  Next time maybe ask them the mm of the follie so you have more of an idea and more of an idea of how much it's grown, as under 1cm doesn't really tell you an awful lot!


----------



## Mrs.M

Anrol, don't worry hun you'll get there. Last cycle mine measured 7mm for several scans before one of them eventually grew to 17mm & then I had IUI on day 18. So i'm kind of expecting the same again this cycle. First scan is friday and I know what they'll say. I think this stage of the cycle is quite exciting, but the 2ww is horrible! When are u booked for another scan?

xxx


----------



## Jules13

Evening all,

I havent been on for a few days and Ive just logged on to see a BFP. Congratulations Rachandsuzann! Happy days!  

Just a wee update.... Ive recently started my final IUI, its day 7 today. Been taking my injections and this time they've doubled the dosage of Gonalf. Im actually a bit worried by this cos my very first IUI was cancelled cos I produced 5 big follies with a higher dosage. All my other IUIs Ive only had 1 follie so we'll see what happens. Next scan is Friday so I'll find out soon.

Hope everyones coping well with their 2ww, I'll be joining you soon  

Jules x


----------

